# pcgames.de Redesign: Meinungen der Nutzer- Aktuelle Stimmungslage in 01/08?



## Bonkic (31. Juli 2007)

tja, dann schreibt mal, was ihr davon haltet.

@sternies:
thread ausnahmsweise bitte nicht verschieben- danke.


----------



## INU-ID (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Eigentlich alles prima, nur die kleinen Zeichen und schmalen Spalten... die sind irgendwie.... naja, klein halt.

Die Forenübersicht nimmt (ich hab nen 21" mit 1280er Auflösung) nicht mal die Hälfte meines Bildschirms ein. Auf PCGH ist die Spalte "Thema" so groß wie auf PCG alle Spalten zusammen...   

Wie gesagt, bis auf die Größe eigentlich ganz OK.


----------



## Danielovitch (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Mwäh  

Ich hab dank Firefox und AdBlock Plus zwei riesige weiße Kästen hier auf der Seite. Muss soviel Werbung wirklich sein? Ansonsten wirkt das alles irgendwie unstrukturiert, vor allem rechts und unten. Ich fand das alte Design besser.


----------



## Rayne (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Hm, an sich trifft es meinen Geschmack, farblich gesehen. Nur ist mir das Forum viel zu schmal/klein geworden. Muss man sich viel zu sehr beim Lesen anstrengen. Platz nach rechts ist genug da, wenn da nicht diese Werbung wäre...

Ob die Startseite nun unübersichtlicher geworden ist, kann ich als nur-Forum-Nutzer nicht beurteilen.

Also, Forum etwas größer machen, dann   

Rayne


----------



## BelokZoc (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Bonkic am 31.07.2007 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, dann schreibt mal, was ihr davon haltet.
> 
> @sternies:
> thread ausnahmsweise bitte nicht verschieben- danke.




Als ich eben die PCgames Seite öffnete, war ich erstmal irritiert, he wo bin ich hier ?? Ich habe doch den richtigen Favoriten Link gedrückt.?? 

Ich dachte ich war auf den " zich-immer-wieder -vom-LOOK-her-gleich-Klon-ausehenden Seiten wie

- gamespot
- 4players
- gamepro
- gamezone

ich komm garnicht auf die ganzen anderen Seiten, die genauso aussehen, bzw den Stil haben..

Das letzte Design war schon eine Umgewöhnung vom Ursprungslayout, wo ich letztendlich zugeben muss, dass es schlichtweg besser war als das alte, mit der Zeit kam das aber erst.

Hat bestimmt viel Arbeit gekostet... aber..

ich gewöhn mich bestimmt wieder dran...


----------



## HanFred (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				INU-ID am 31.07.2007 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Forenübersicht nimmt (ich hab nen 21" mit 1280er Auflösung) nicht mal die Hälfte meines Bildschirms ein. Auf PCGH ist die Spalte "Thema" so groß wie auf PCG alle Spalten zusammen...


ja, wäre schon nicht schlecht, wenn die übersicht hier auch mitskalieren würde. kann doch nicht so schwer sein.

ansonsten bin ich ganz zufrieden. sieht erwachsener aus.


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

viel zu voll, irgendwie


----------



## Christian2510 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Abgesehen von den dicken Balken oben und rechts und der etwas zu klein geratenen Schrift finde ich's sehr redlich.


----------



## olstyle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Der Stil selbst gefällt mir, aber:
Irgendwie ist die ganze Seite nur ein Streifen in der Mitte auf ganz viel blauem Hintergrund. Zumindest bei der mittlerweile normalen TFT-Auflösung von 1280*1024 könnte die Seite ja wohl mal etwas skalieren. So gequetscht wie es jetzt ist muss ich glatt die Smileyauswahl scrollen  .

Zur Werbung: Wenn ich mir das Im IE anguck ist die so groß wie immer, es bleibt aber eine große weiße Fläche frei da das Werbefeld die gleiche Breite wie das,jetzt vergrößerte, Newsfeld hat


----------



## HanFred (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				olstyle am 31.07.2007 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest bei der mittlerweile normalen TFT-Auflösung von 1280*1024 könnte die Seite ja wohl mal etwas skalieren.


nicht wahr?
bei PCGH geht's doch auch...


----------



## Harlekin (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Die Threads werden mir viel zu klein/schmal dargestellt, und das rechts noch Infos (GC 2007) sind stört auch irgendwie ein bisschen. Da wirkt der Thread irgendwie verloren...

Da bleib ich lieber bei PCGH.de


----------



## Avenga (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

würds besser finden, wenn es ein wenig breiter wäre, so kommt man ja aus dem scrollen nicht mehr raus. achja, und unübersichtlich finde ich das neue layout auch.


----------



## Captain_Schorle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Farbgebung etc. sind super, aber ALLES VIEL ZU KLEIN!!!!1111einseinself   

Vor allem bitte mehr in die breite gehn.
Kommt mir vor als hätt ichn 15 Zoll Röhrenmonitor. ^^

Edit: und was is das mit der Signatur?! Da  muss ne optische Abgrenzung hin.


----------



## shimmyrot (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Wie gesagt, die mittlere Spalte sollte wieder größer werden.
Das neue Kommentarsystem mit den winzigen Kästchen gefällt mir gar nicht.
Auch vermisse ich die Newsliste, die es neben der grad offenen News gab. Jedesmal wenn ich eine News gelesen hab und zur nächsten will muss ich jetzt im Browser zurück, oder habe ich was übersehen?

Allgemein hat es der Übersichtlichkeit nicht gerade gut getan und Pcg hat wieder ein wenig von seinem Einzigartigen Stil verloren.


----------



## bumi (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

- Farben gefallen mir überhaupt rein gar nicht - das schöne Blau war viel angenehmer für die Augen
- Die Umstrukturierung ist in meinen Augen unvorteilhaft. Die Schriften sind zu klein, viele Menüpunkte haben ein neues Plätzchen gekriegt und sind nicht auf Anhieb zu finden.
- Das Forum selbst ist um einiges zu klein/eng/schmal geworden. Während Postings zuvor noch 3/4 der Seite verbrauchten, ist es nun noch knapp die Hälfte, daneben und darunter prangern solch grosse leere Felder, dass ich meine kleine Cousine darauf malen lassen könnte.
- Die Buttons für "Logout" etc. sind rund, knallig bunt und sehen so richtig "cool" aus - als wär's für vorpubertierende ScreenFun Kids gemacht worden.

Um es kurz zu machen: ich find das neue Seitendesign von A bis Z einfach schlecht. Es bietet keine Vorteile, verändert/erschwert die Navigation und erfordert somit (momentan noch) einiges mehr an Aufmerksamkeit. Da ich mich eigentlich nur im Forum aufhalte und mir dies optisch nun üüüüüüüberhaupt nicht mehr zusagt, überlege ich mir ernsthaft einen Ausstieg aus der Community. Das Design kotzt mich echt an


----------



## Danielovitch (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Hab grad ma auf den Avatar eines Users geklickt und gesehen, dass im Popup die Auswahlpunkte über dem Avatar in orange auf blaugrau gehalten sind. Das kann man kaum lesen!


----------



## Oelf (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

was soll der mist,

schön das die seite aussieht als hätte sie der kindergarten xy verbrochen, mag ja "modern" aber wenn ich länger brauch um die news auseinandern zu halten als sie zu lesen dann ist der informationswert nichtig

www.heies.de machts vor, so soll eine i-net seite aussehen, einfach klar und sofort ersichtlich worum es sich handelt
daran sollte man sich ein bsp nemen und nicht alles mit kleinen undefinierbaren bilder zu kleistern

das wirkt doch wie die pinwand einer 12 jährigen


----------



## Boesor (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Tja, wie so viele hier, es ist zu klein geworden!


----------



## olstyle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				HanFred am 31.07.2007 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 31.07.2007 10:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ja, alles muss man selber machen
 :
http://img.techpowerup.org/070731/selbst.jpg


----------



## Avenga (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

was mir gerade auffällt, anscheinend werden zuletzt angeschaute threads nicht mehr, wie bisher, grau angezeigt, was auch nicht gerade die übersichtlichkeit fördert. wird das noch/wieder eingeführt oder bleibt das so?  

waahh und man muss in der smilieauswahl hin und her scrollen. wie schon jemand geschrieben hat: was soll der mist?


----------



## bumi (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Oelf am 31.07.2007 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> was soll der mist, das wirkt doch wie die pinwand einer 12 jährigen


So was in der Art wollte ich auch ausdrücken, ich hab's nur nicht so gar direkt gesagt   



			
				Avenga am 31.07.2007 schrieb:
			
		

> wie schon jemand geschrieben hat: was soll der mist?


Schliesse mich da an - was soll das Ganze eigentlich? Wieso wird ein prima funktionierendes System geändert? Hat man die User gefragt ob sie das wünschen/möchten/befürworten/verabscheuen? Ich stell mir nur grad mal wieder die Frage über den Sinn.... zwecklos wahrscheinlich


----------



## LasiX84 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Leider hat sich anscheinend nur das Design der Seite geändert. 
Ich fände es gut, wenn man die Suchfunktion des Forums verbessern könnte. Beispielsweise könnte man eine Volltextsuche anbieten (mir scheint, dass sie zwar eingeplant war, aber nicht verwendet werden kann). Zumindest bei mir ist die Volltextsuche nicht auswählbar (auch, wenn ich min. ein Forum ausgewählt habe)


----------



## DawnHellscream (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

ich fidns hübsch ...kann gern behalten werden

EDIT.: ich mag , dass man endlich die avas größer gemacht hat ^^


----------



## bsekranker (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich frag mich, wie man eine so eindeutige und unverwechselbare CI so lange verwässern kann, bis die Seite von der Konkurrenz nicht mehr zu unterscheiden ist.


Naja, ich weich auf PCGH aus. 


_edit:_ Und die Kommentarfunktion, die ich gerade entdeckt habe, ist ja wohl das Allerletzte.


----------



## Mirten (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				bumi am 31.07.2007 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Um es kurz zu machen: ich find das neue Seitendesign von A bis Z einfach schlecht. Es bietet keine Vorteile, verändert/erschwert die Navigation und erfordert somit (momentan noch) einiges mehr an Aufmerksamkeit. Da ich mich eigentlich nur im Forum aufhalte und mir dies optisch nun üüüüüüüberhaupt nicht mehr zusagt, überlege ich mir ernsthaft einen Ausstieg aus der Community. Das Design kotzt mich echt an



Das ist schon sehr traurig das du uns verlassen willst.
MMh Moment ..., nein doch nicht.
Machs gut und komm nicht wieder.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Nach dem ersten Schock und der darauffolgenden kurzzeitigen Orientierungslosigkeit (  ) finde ich das neue Design eigentlich sehr ansprechend.  Gute Arbeit!  
Jedoch stimme ich mit den "Vorpostern" überein, dass die Größe für 1280x1024 dringend angepasst werden muss.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## El_Cativo (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Hmmm.....also ich weiß nicht so rrecht was ich davon halten soll. Irgendwie wirkt alles so....schmal (bei ner 1280x1024 Auflösung) und zumindest auf den ersten blick unübersichtlich. Aber das neue Heftdesign hat mir auf den ersten blick auch garnicht zugesagt mittlerweile fiund ichs net schelcht....vielleicht geht mir mit der Page genauso


----------



## bumi (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Mirten am 31.07.2007 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schon sehr traurig das du uns verlassen willst.
> MMh Moment ..., nein doch nicht.
> Machs gut und komm nicht wieder.


genau, einer der seit 10 Minuten hier angemeldet ist, muss mir so was sagen


----------



## gliderpilot (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Schlecht aussehen tut es auf keinen Fall, aber eine kleine Sache stört mich (wie andere hier scheinbar auch): das Forum ist schon sehr schmal geraten. 

Aber ich denke mit ein bisschen Eingewöhnungszeit wird sich das auch geben.

Ansonsten:


----------



## balrog (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Das Forum ist viel zu schmal, da braucht man ja ne Brille. Sonst gefällts mir..


----------



## Dr-Love (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Naja der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier und man gewöhnt sich an Alles. Allerdings haut mich das Redesign auch net von den Socken. Wie mein Vorgänger schon sagte, es wirkt schmal und passt meiner Meinung nach, nicht wirklich. Ich frag mich was so etwas überhaupt bringen soll?
oder musste Praktikanten statt mit Kaffeekochen mit Webdesign beschäftigt werden? Das wäre zumindest eine Erklärung.  Aber man hätte auch einfach mal ne kleine Umfrage starten können. Da wird sonst nach jedem Pups gefragt, nur bei einem neuen Design nicht. Aber gut, in Zeiten wo Fanta noch orangiger schmeckt, Nesquik noch schokoladiger und  Persil noch weißer wäscht, da meint man wohl auch ein neues Design bringt irgendetwas. Manche Dinge sollte man einfach so lassen wie sie sind.


----------



## DoktorX (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				olstyle am 31.07.2007 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, alles muss man selber machen
> :
> http://img.techpowerup.org/070731/selbst.jpg


wie hastn das gemacht? 

bsekranker: jo, die kommentarfunktion ist miserabel.


----------



## WulfX (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Im Prinzip sieht es ja garnicht so schlecht aus, und ich werde mich wohl oder übel auch daran
gewöhnen - bis auf die grauenhafte Skalierung die hier schon angesproche wurde. Ich will garnicht
wissen, wie dass dann bei mir zu Hause bei 1680x1050 aussieht...
Und jetzt zum negativen:
Ein Teil mit den Top5 News ist zwar nett für die Leute die selten vorbeischauen, aber für mich ist
das einfach nur *******!!! Ich will da die News in der Reienfolge wie sie reingekommen sind, ohne
dass ich nich groß irgendwo hin klicken oder scrollen muss. 
Und wo verdammt nochmal ist die Spalte mit den PCGH-News hin? WOOOOO?


----------



## Nurgler (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich find diese schmale Thred-Spalte auch ätzend. Die mach ja nur noch ein drittel der Monitobreite aus (1280 Pixel).
Das sollte man nochmal ändern. Wenn schon diese ganze Werbung sein muss, dann doch aber bitte ganz am Rand und nicht neben der Werbung noch ein freier Streifen.( Und links auch nicht.)

Edit: Achja, was mich auch noch stört, ist, dass die Übersichtsseite erst ab der Hälfte der Bildschirmhöhe anfängt. Da ist viel zu viel Mist über dem eignetlichen Inhlat.


----------



## olstyle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				DoktorX am 31.07.2007 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 31.07.2007 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit Platypus "relaxed". Als dauerhafte Lösung ist das aber nicht zu gebrauchen da dafür andere Seitenteile total zerknautscht und durcheinander angezeigt werden.


----------



## RickSkywalker (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Warum zeigt es bei mir nicht die Postingreihenfolge von oben nach unten, sondern von unten nach oben an? Das ist doch scheiße! Auf einem 19-Zoller mit 1024x768-Auflösung ist die Schrift echt kacke klein zu lesen, mir tun schon nach zwei Minuten die Augen weh. Das unbedingt fixen, so ist es doch echt beschissen, wenn man sich schon beim Lesen die Augen kaputt macht.
Auch beschissen: Die Zentrierung des Textes. Texte sind nicht umsonst in Büchern rechtsbündig! Das eignet sich am besten zum Lesen.
Besonders schlimm wird es bei Leuten
die meinen
ständig Absätze
machen zu müssen
als würden sie
in Versen schreiben.
Das ist 
echt
unleserlich.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				DoktorX am 31.07.2007 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 31.07.2007 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ebenfalls das Forum größer machen, bitte.   Ansonsten würde ich im Newsbereich die Spalten tauschen: Auf der linken Seiten den Newsticker und bisserl größer (der ist wichtig!) auf die rechte (wenns umbed. sein muss) den meist bewertete News, die eh nach 1/2 Jahr völlig veraltet sind und nicht aktuell bzw. verfälscht werden können und/oder einfach nicht die neusten News beinhaltet. Daher finde ich den nicht soo wichtig.


Ansonsten gewöhnungsbedürftig....


----------



## WulfX (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Und was ich noch dazu sagen wollte:

Eine einzelne News an sich ist betreffend des Titels schon unübersichtlich.
mMn sollte ganz am Anfang der Name des Spiels in fett stehen und danach in dünner Schrift zB 50 Neue Screenshots oder so


----------



## Razor (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Spassbremse am 31.07.2007 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedoch stimme ich mit den "Vorpostern" überein, dass die Größe für 1280x1024 dringend angepasst werden muss.
> 
> Gruss,
> Bremse



Allgemein wäre ein skalierbares Forum was tolles 

Dann müsste sowas nicht geduldet werden.

Den Thread hier finde ich echt gut, so gehen die Posts nicht so unter wie in den News-Kommentare


----------



## addi81 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Das "erwachsenere" Design gefällt mir eigentlich auch recht gut.

Negativ sind wie schon von den anderen genannt:
Zu schmales Forum und Profilseiten
Viel zu kleine Schriftgröße in allen Bereichen
Die extremen Freiräume auf der Seite

Vor allem der letzte Punkt nervt denn, wenn schon alles rechts und oben nen 5cm dicken Rand (auf 1024x76 hat könnte man auch einfach mal die Inhalte dorthin ausweiten.


----------



## BladeWND (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Also ich finde die Seite ganz gut, nur die News sind sehr unübersichtlich, aber diese bilden doch eigentlich den Hauptbestandteil der Seite (jedenfalls für viele)


----------



## HLP-Andy (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Mein Best-Of aus dem anderen Thread:



			
				HLP-Andy am 31.07.2007 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss schon sagen, ihr habt wirklich eine Gott-gegebene Gabe eure Designs immer völlig überladen aussehen zu lassen.
> 
> Und jetzt wird das durch das zusammenschrumpfen der Seite auch noch verstärkt. Aber der größte Kritikpunkt meinerseits sind die Kommentare, die man nichtmal mehr bearbeiten kann und zu einem unbedeutenden Mini-Anhängsel der News geworden sind. Sehr enttäuschend für jemand wie mich, der gerne auch mal etwas mehr schreibt als "Geil!", "Super!" und "Boah ey".





			
				HLP-Andy am 31.07.2007 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> johnniejoker am 31.07.2007 09:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				HLP-Andy am 31.07.2007 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> MPO am 31.07.2007 10:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				HLP-Andy am 31.07.2007 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir tuts auch um die anderen Partner-Seiten leid, kein Mensch wird die Scrollpfeile benutzen. Ich mein, wir haben es eh noch relativ gut erwischt, fast zwei Drittel vom Logo ist zu sehen, aber die anderen? Mit ist schon klar, dass das vorherige System eher eine Notlösung war, aber das hier...?



Auch nervig: Man will eine News anklicken, fährt mit der Maus über den Text und plötzlich poppt das Bild auf, der Text verschiebt sich und der Klick geht ins leere. Also muss man erst wieder ein Stück nach oben um dort auf den Text klicken zu können.


----------



## TP-Solo (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Übersichtlicher ist die neue Seite auf jeden Fall geworden, die Frage ist nur wie...
Der größte Kritikpunkt ist definitv der Code, heutzutage kann man seine Webpräsenz nicht mehr mit einem durcheinander von DIV und TABLE coden, ein XHTML valider Code wäre in Sachen Coding das mindeste gewesen.
Das neue Menü ist wesentlich übersichtlicher als das alte, vor allem der Login glänzt an einer guten Stelle. Die Newsübersicht ist auch nicht schlecht gestaltet, jedoch hätte man auch das Thema der News noch unter dem Titel erscheinen lassen sollen. (-.-) Auch der Videoplayer ist eine gute Idee jedoch kann ich ihn nicht finden... Vor allem im Content ist das größte Manko aufzufinden, liest man eine News so liest man sich quasi "durch" die Werbung und wird von den ewigen blinkenden Anzeigen vollkommen abgelenkt (Ja ich kenne AdBlock). Auch im Forum ist der Content zu klein und hier leidet die Übersichtlichkeit stark! Zudem hätte man viel viel mehr aus der rechten Spalte holen können als ein Werbebalken und ein Newsblock. Das Hauptziel der Seite ist doch Informationen zu liefern, ein Kasten mit aktuellen News, Downloads, Terminen oder sogar mit einer Releaseanzeige, die Spiele anzeigt welche in der Woche erscheinen werden. Das habt ihr zwar schon mit der Termine Liste gemacht doch ist es viel zu umständlich jedes Mal auf eine andere Seite zu wechseln. Außerdem hätte man in der Termine Liste wichtige Spiele hervorbringen  und zwischen Spielen und anderen Termine farblich unterscheiden können. Das gleiche gilt auch für die News. Ich will weiterlesen und nicht erst zurück auf die Übersichtsseite!
Also: Nicht zu viel von anderen Seiten abgucken und es dann selbst nicht richtig umsetzen sondern eigene Idee bringen und vor allem die User mit einbeziehen.
P.S: Was ihr mir persönlich gewünscht hätte wäre eine die Möglichkeit seinen Nick zu ändern...


----------



## Dreamlander (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Wie ich schon im anderen Thread geschrieben habe:



			
				Dreamlander am 31.07.2007 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Also von den Farben und der Aufmachung her finde ich das neue Layout wirklich super
> 
> Aber es gibt so einige Sachen, die mir negativ auffallen:
> - Nun gibt es unter News anscheinend keine mehr von PCGH, das ist wirklich schade
> ...


----------



## Succer (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Hmmm, ja was soll ich sagen! 

Als ich eben die Seite geladen hab, bin ich erstmal zurück geschreckt (im ernst) und musste mich erstmal versichern, dass ich nicht auf 4payers oder so gelandet bein...

Das Design an sich find ich ja nicht schlecht aber auf der anderen Seite ist es dich schon sehr bunt! Da war das alte, schlichte deutlich angenehmer für die Augen.

Noch 2 konkrete Kritikpunkte hab ich: 
1. Die Seite ist lahm, aber richtig! (1000DSL) 
2. Das Forum ist zu schmal, die Werbe-Spalte rechts ist zwar Leer dank AdBlock aber trotzdem fast genau so groß wie das Forum selber, das steht in keinem Verhältnis zueinander!

Ansonsten: Ich werd mich wohl dran gewöhnen 



Spoiler



müssen


----------



## Roy03 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Wirkt meiner Meinung nach alles viel zu überladen, aber wie das immer so ist, gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit dran


----------



## shimmyrot (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				HLP-Andy am 31.07.2007 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Best-Of aus dem anderen Thread:
> ...


Dito

Mit der (einfach zu lösenden) Breite der Mittelspalte könnte ich ja noch leben, 
aber die Kommentarfunktion ist ja jetzt nur noch ein Witz, bitte holt die alte wieder hervor, dann sind auch wieder vernünftige Diskussionen möglich.
Und das die Newsliste neben einer offenen News weg ist, ist auch total nervig. Jetzt muss man doppelt so viel klicken und doppelt soviele Seiten neuladen wie vorher.


----------



## Trickmaster (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Uff! Ich geh schlafen. Wache auf und gehe an den PC und dann sehe ich sowas. Also ich finde es ist ne echt gute Arbeit. Es lädt meiner Meinung nach viel mehr ein und ist jetzt auf gleicher Höhe wie Gamespot oder gametrailers.com


----------



## Soulja110 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Tut mir leid aber wenn ich sehe, dass bald 1/3 der Seite aus * blinkenden Werbebannern* besteht, dann kommt mir einfach nur das kotzen. 

ich surfe jeden Tag min. 2 mal auf pcgames.de wegen den news allerdings gefällt mir die übersicht nichtmehr. Ich will nicht flamen, ihr könnt die seite machen wie ihr wollt aber ich wäre sehr froh, wenn sich die newssektion von der übersicht her (nciht vom styling) wieder dem alten anpassen könnte. außerdem war es sehr informativ, immer die aktuellstens news aus der pcgames hardware neben dran zu sehen. da sind ja auch oft interessante sachen dabei. klar, neuerungen gehören dazu aber früher war die seite bzw die newssektion imho perfekt


----------



## Meinereiner (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				RickSkywalker am 31.07.2007 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum zeigt es bei mir nicht die Postingreihenfolge von oben nach unten, sondern von unten nach oben an? Das ist doch scheiße!



Selbes Problem bei mir; das ist verdammt nervig.


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich finde auch, dass die Themenspalte viel zu schmal ist. Dreizeilige Topics machen das Surfen nicht angenehmer...


----------



## TobeBahr (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich empfinde die roten Antwort-"buttons" und den Nickname sehr ablenkend vom Text der User, da lenkt die sich dauernd bewegende Werbung schon genug ab. 
Was mich auch stört, ist, dass die Signatur nicht durch einen Trennstrich etc etwas abgesondert steht, das sollte man noch verbessern.

Positiv finde ich das Menü, das ist schön übersichtlich.


----------



## bsekranker (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				TobeBahr am 31.07.2007 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich auch stört, ist, dass die Signatur nicht durch einen Trennstrich etc etwas abgesondert steht


Tut sie inzwischen.

Probier mal Strg + F5.


----------



## NGMA (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

also vom design ganz gut, aber mir etwas zu überladen und was auch schon angesprochen wurde wenn man mit hoher auflösung arbeitet wird die seite echt klein


----------



## ich98 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				TP-Solo am 31.07.2007 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Übersichtlicher ist die neue Seite auf jeden Fall geworden, die Frage ist nur wie...
> Der größte Kritikpunkt ist definitv der Code, heutzutage kann man seine Webpräsenz nicht mehr mit einem durcheinander von DIV und TABLE coden, ein XHTML valider Code wäre in Sachen Coding das mindeste gewesen.


Das hab ich aufgegeben, da wird dann der Standard kritisiert und was weiß ich noch alles.

@topic:
Wie MPO schon mitgeteilt hat ist die Seite nicht skalierbar und eine Schriftvergrößerung, ja es gibt Leute die wollen nicht mit so einer mini Schrift leben, zerreißt das ganze Layout. Ich habe eine Fensterbreite von 1310px und dann hab ich eine Inhaltbreite von ca. 550px und mini Schrift, dass ist nicht Benutzerfreundlich von Barrierefreiheit sag ich gar nichts....
 

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur anschließen, das Feld für den Inhalt bzw. Forum ist viel zu klein genauso wie die Schrift auch.
--> ich bleibe bei PCGH.de und schaue ab und zu mal wegen ein paar News rein.


----------



## BlackDead (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Folgende Punkte müssen noch drigend geändert werden. 

- Die Kommentar Funktion der News muss wieder ins Forum eingebunden werden. Die neue Variante ist einfach schlecht und unübersichtlich.   
- Das Forum muss drigend verbreitert werden
- Ein größere Schriftgrad muss her.


----------



## Dreamlander (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Irgendwie funktioniert der Links *Letzter Beitrag* nicht mehr. Wenn ich da drauf klicke, springt er nur zu der Seite im Thread, auf der der letzte Beitrag steht, aber ans obere Ende, nicht zum letzten Beitrag selbst.


Ist das nur bei mir so oder auch bei anderen?


----------



## ich98 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				BlackDead am 31.07.2007 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> - Ein größere Schriftgrad muss her.



den kannst du selbst vergrößern, nur ist das Layout dann im Arsch.


----------



## Trickmaster (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Naja. 30 Minuten später empfinde ich es doch nicht als so schön, wie vorher gedacht. Über Mozilla Firefox 2 wirkt die ganze Schirft ziemlich klein und es ist ziemlich hell über meinem Röhrenmonitor. Ich werde bestimmt nicht die helligkeit runterschreuben und die Schriftgröße ändern aufgrund einer Seite.   Das Orange bei manchen links wirkt jetzt auch nicht mehr so schön, wie zum Beispiel auf *videogameszone.de*


----------



## PrinzPorno (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Jepp, die Schrift ist viel zu klein und die ganze Ansicht im Forum wirkt zusammengequetscht....

Mein Fazit : Mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig das ganze...


----------



## Eniman (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich finde das neue Design in jedem Falle schick und besser als das alte! Auch die Bilder als Mouseover-Effekt bei den News ist gelungen!  Allerdings... Das Forum ist extrem schmal geraten... Der Werbebanner (bzw. eigentlich der Frame, der derzeit über die GC 2007 handelt,) ist viel zu breit geraten... Ich hoffe da ändert sich noch etwas.  Abgesehen davon ein wirklich gelungener Relaunch!


----------



## ich98 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Was ein Fehlerhaufen auf der Startseite.  

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcgames.de%2F%3Fmenu%3Dhome&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0 

Sry, aber das ist Mangelhaft.


----------



## BlackDead (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				ich98 am 31.07.2007 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 31.07.2007 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau deswegen will ja auch einen.   
Von den aktuellen tun mir die Augen weh. 

Und irgendwie finde ich das die ganze Farbgestaltung dunkler sein könnte.  
Außerdem sollte bereits gelesene Threads wieder grau makiert werden.


----------



## Flashlight (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Das Menü ist viel zu klein und unscheinbar, und auch das Forum ist viel zu klein.
Wenn man auf die Page kommt bekommt doch jeder, dass Gefühlt, das die Werbung im Vordergrund steht und nicht der Inhalt der Seite. Ich persönlich bin von der Entwicklung enttäuscht. Weil eigentlich sollte sich eine Page weiterentwickeln und durch ständige Verbesserungen Leser/User anziehen. Doch das was hier veranstaltet wurde ist wirklich wirklich schlecht.
Schade.


----------



## the_sacrificer (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

es ist alles so winzig klein, ich find das echt anstrengend zum Lesen


----------



## DoktorX (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich will das ganz alte design wieder... das vor dem, das vor dem jetztigen war


----------



## HLP-Andy (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Eniman am 31.07.2007 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das neue Design in jedem Falle schick und besser als das alte! Auch die Bilder als Mouseover-Effekt bei den News ist gelungen!


Du findest es gelungen, wenn man versucht auf die News zu klicken, aber sobald die Maus über der Schrift ist, verschiebt sie sich und du klickst ins leere?


----------



## Stef1811 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Also auf den 1. Blick war ich auch erstmal etwas geschockt. Aber jetzt finde ich das Design richtig gut. Macht wie schon von Hanfred erwähnt einen viel erwachseneren Eindruck. Ehrlich gesagt macht es auch einen etwas kälteren Eindruck. Futuristischer, funktionaler.... natürlich alles Geschmackssache. Ich wäre aber dafür, dass so zu belassen, wie es nun gemacht wurde.


----------



## skicu (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich bleib bei PCGH.. is einfach schöner. 

btw: Wie wärs mit dem Layout von .. mh, wann war das.. 2003 / 2004 ?
Das fand ich toll.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Hö? Wie kommt man denn jetzt von den News zur richtigen Kommentarfunktion (die ins Forum eingebetet ist)? Ich sehe da nur diese Quick-Kommentar-Funktion. Warum gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten eine News zu kommentieren? Diese Minikommentarboxen sind imho arg unübersichtlich, lassen wegen fehlenden Tags keine Diskussion zu, und erscheinen mir generell sinnentleert. Sorry, falls die Frage bereits gestellt wurde. ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## Knabe (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				bumi am 31.07.2007 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> - Farben gefallen mir überhaupt rein gar nicht - das schöne Blau war viel angenehmer für die Augen
> - Die Umstrukturierung ist in meinen Augen unvorteilhaft. Die Schriften sind zu klein, viele Menüpunkte haben ein neues Plätzchen gekriegt und sind nicht auf Anhieb zu finden.
> - Das Forum selbst ist um einiges zu klein/eng/schmal geworden. Während Postings zuvor noch 3/4 der Seite verbrauchten, ist es nun noch knapp die Hälfte, daneben und darunter prangern solch grosse leere Felder, dass ich meine kleine Cousine darauf malen lassen könnte.
> - Die Buttons für "Logout" etc. sind rund, knallig bunt und sehen so richtig "cool" aus - als wär's für vorpubertierende ScreenFun Kids gemacht worden.
> ...



*unterschreib*

finds einfach nur furchtbar..


mich würde nur mal interessieren, aus welchen gründen das hier gemacht wird..hat sich nur einer über das alte design beschwert?


----------



## crackajack (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 31.07.2007 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt man denn jetzt von den News zur richtigen Kommentarfunktion (die ins Forum eingebetet ist)? Ich sehe da nur diese Quick-Kommentar-Funktion. Warum gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten eine News zu kommentieren?


Es gibt eig. ab jetzt nur mehr eine.  
Die alten "system"-threads entstanden vor der Umstellung. Neue threads entstehen keine mehr. Alle neuen News dürfen mit der vom Forum abgegrenzten Usernewskommentar-lösung vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## Dominik10 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Also ich finde das NEUE Design in Ordnung endlich was NEUES!!!  

Es ist immer die gleiche SCHEISSE jeder beschwert sich aber bald gewöhnt sicher jeder daran also lasst die Hompage von pcgames.de in den neuen Design!!!
Weiter so!!!  

mfg Dominik


----------



## ich98 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Dominik10 am 31.07.2007 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde das NEUE Design in Ordnung endlich was NEUES!!!


 neu /= besser


> Es ist immer die gleiche SCHEISSE jeder beschwert sich aber bald gewöhnt sicher jeder daran also lasst die Hompage von pcgames.de in den neuen Design!!!



Ich werde mich nicht dran gewöhnen, da ich mir diese Minischrift + mini Inhaltsfenster nicht antun werde.
Ins Forum komm ich über das wesentlich schönere und skalierbare Layout von PCGH und die News bekomme ich auch von anderen Seiten.


----------



## Mirten (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				ich98 am 31.07.2007 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ein Fehlerhaufen auf der Startseite.
> 
> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcgames.de%2F%3Fmenu%3Dhome&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0
> 
> Sry, aber das ist Mangelhaft.




Sachmal, weißt du auch was der Validator für Fehler anzeigt?
Schau dir erstmal die "Fehler" an und dann lockere dich bißchen mit Fachlektüre auf. 

Es gibt Fehler, aber Attribute eines Tags zu sortieren ... irgendwo gehts zu weit.


    

btw: hübsche smiles


----------



## Ragothy (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Eine Trennung der Tage bei den News wäre toll - man erkennt kaum den Unterschied, ob die News von gestern, heute oder vorgestern ist....


----------



## Lordnikon27 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Finde das neue Layout unausgerefit, das alte war imho deutlich besser.
Außerdem scheint es nicht Operakompatibel, oder ist es gewollt das es so (Klick) ausschaut? Das Bild ist rausgezoomt, ist es so gewollt das da Werbung zwischen den Posts ist (die große weiße Fläche war vor dem blocken ein "Gaming is not a crime" Banner) oder liegt das an meinem Opera? hab glaub ich 9.22... 
Und das man in der Smileytabelle scrollen muss fidn eich auch ein Unding... desweiteren ist die Seite für meien Augen nur 2x rangezoomt erträglich  
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## Doc_Holiday (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Bonkic am 31.07.2007 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, dann schreibt mal, was ihr davon haltet.
> 
> @sternies:
> thread ausnahmsweise bitte nicht verschieben- danke.


Unübersichtlich, überladen, strukturlos. Ich hätte gern das alte Layout wieder.


----------



## rengaru (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Mirten am 31.07.2007 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> btw: hübsche smiles


sind doch die selben wie vorher


----------



## Gunter (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 31.07.2007 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde das neue Layout unausgerefit, das alte war imho deutlich besser.
> Außerdem scheint es nicht Operakompatibel, oder ist es gewollt das es so (Klick) ausschaut? Das Bild ist rausgezoomt, ist es so gewollt das da Werbung zwischen den Posts ist (die große weiße Fläche war vor dem blocken ein "Gaming is not a crime" Banner) oder liegt das an meinem Opera? hab glaub ich 9.22...
> Und das man in der Smileytabelle scrollen muss fidn eich auch ein Unding... desweiteren ist die Seite für meien Augen nur 2x rangezoomt erträglich
> cu Lordnikon27


die werbung mitten im thread ist ein bug unter opera, er ist den chefs hier bekannt. bin überzeugt dass daran gearbeitet wird.


----------



## RickSkywalker (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 31.07.2007 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde das neue Layout unausgerefit, das alte war imho deutlich besser.
> Außerdem scheint es nicht Operakompatibel, oder ist es gewollt das es so (Klick) ausschaut? Das Bild ist rausgezoomt, ist es so gewollt das da Werbung zwischen den Posts ist (die große weiße Fläche war vor dem blocken ein "Gaming is not a crime" Banner) oder liegt das an meinem Opera? hab glaub ich 9.22...
> Und das man in der Smileytabelle scrollen muss fidn eich auch ein Unding... desweiteren ist die Seite für meien Augen nur 2x rangezoomt erträglich
> cu Lordnikon27



Das das Bild rausgezoomt ist, habe ich nicht, bei mir ist aber auch die Werbung zwischen den Posts. Genauso dämlich ist es, dass ich von oben nach unten lesen muss - Hallo?! Gehts noch?!
Ein Design sollte an alle Browser angepasst werden, so ist es doch echt beschissen.


----------



## Eniman (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				HLP-Andy am 31.07.2007 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Eniman am 31.07.2007 12:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind halt die Startschwierigkeiten, aber so wie ich PCG kenne, ändern die noch Dinge, wenn sich viele Member dafür aussprechen.   War beim letzten Relaunch auch so.  
(Aber so schlimm ist das mit dem Mouseover doch auch nicht...  Dafür ist es halt schick.  )

Edit: Die Signatur hebt sich von dem normalen Text gar nicht mehr ab...   :-o   
Hier besteht Änderungsbedarf, PCG.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Wah, sind nur bei mir die Posts falsch herum angeordnet? bei mir war grad Gunthers Antwort auf meinen ersten Post über meinem eigentlichen  :-o  
Außerdem finde ich wie vielfach erwähnt alles zu schmal, mit Zoom wirds erträglich   
Außerdem sollte im "antworten" Fenster irgendwie Platz zur Abgrenzung zwischen Schreibfeld und Smileys sein finde ich.


----------



## ich98 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Mirten am 31.07.2007 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Sachmal, weißt du auch was der Validator für Fehler anzeigt?
> Schau dir erstmal die "Fehler" an und dann lockere dich bißchen mit Fachlektüre auf.
> 
> Es gibt Fehler, aber Attribute eines Tags zu sortieren ... irgendwo gehts zu weit.


Ich hab dort mehr Ahnung als du, nehm ich mal an.
Und dort sind einfach auch Fehler drin, die dürfen nicht passieren.

Vom Tabellen basierenden Layout will ich gar nicht erst reden...


----------



## Gunter (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				RickSkywalker am 31.07.2007 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Das das Bild rausgezoomt ist, habe ich nicht, bei mir ist aber auch die Werbung zwischen den Posts. Genauso dämlich ist es, dass ich von oben nach unten lesen muss - Hallo?! Gehts noch?!
> Ein Design sollte an alle Browser angepasst werden, so ist es doch echt beschissen.


was ist an "von oben nach unten" denn auszusetzen? *g*

falls du "von unten nach oben" meinst, das ist meines wissens ein fehler mit der thread- bzw. flat-ansicht. versuch das mal umzustellen. :-o 

@LordNikon27
Gunter, nicht Gunt*h*er... betrachte dich als verwarnt.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				RickSkywalker am 31.07.2007 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Das das Bild rausgezoomt ist, habe ich nicht,



Das war ich auch selbst, geht bei Opera mit STRG+Mausrad    Ne sehr praktische Funktion...


----------



## MPO (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				ich98 am 31.07.2007 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab dort mehr Ahnung als du, nehm ich mal an.
> Und dort sind einfach auch Fehler drin, die dürfen nicht passieren.
> 
> Vom Tabellen basierenden Layout will ich gar nicht erst reden...



HTML-Validator ist albern. Der moniert die Schreibweise von "Hidden" gegenüber "hidden" und so ein Schwachsinn. Oder das nicht jedes HTML-Tag, das kein echtes End-Tag hat, nicht mit /> abgeschlossen wurde. Das dürften so ca. 99% der HTML-"Fehler" darstellen. 

Und zu Tabellenlayout: Div-Layouts schön und gut - aber es geht nicht alles damit. Bin selbst zwar ein Fan von kleinen Div-Layouts, aber will man das Layout der Seite auf jedem Browser gleich aussehen lassen, funktionieren sie nie sauber. Der XHTML-Standard ist praktisch nur zu halten, wenn man ein Textfile o.ä. hochlädt. Soll nicht nur Information sondern auch etwas Optik auf die Seite, ist dieser Standard definitiv nicht zu halten.


----------



## rengaru (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

hmm, bei irgendwem da oben wird in der "sig" der spoiler garnicht angezeigt, geht der überhaupt nicht mehr?

*mal ausprobier* 



Spoiler



teeeeeeest




hmm, geht nicht


----------



## ilovethemonkeyhead (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

also ich fand das alte design deutlich besser...


----------



## Hombre3000 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Graaaaausam, bitte wieder das alte her.
Schaut euch mal den Digicam Bilderthread an.
Die Bilder werden jetzt in Vollgröße angezeigt.
D.h alles wird total verzerrt.

Ganz schlimm, wer denkt sich sowas aus.

Finds auch total unübersichtlich und durcheinander alles.
Wenn das so bleibt, werd ich mich leider aus pcg ganz zurückziehen, so macht das Forum definitv keinen Spaß mehr. 

Schade.


----------



## King-of-Pain (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				rengaru am 31.07.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, bei irgendwem da oben wird in der "sig" der spoiler garnicht angezeigt, geht der überhaupt nicht mehr?
> 
> *mal ausprobier*
> 
> ...



das mann nicht mehr mit nen offenen spoiler tag den nachfolger ärgern kann hab ich schon vor ~2 monaten im hasen tread gemerkt  oder meinst was anderes?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

1. Never change a running system/working layout/whatever.

2. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuummmmmm?!

2.a Warum haben wir jetzt einen nicht mehr nennenswerten optischen Unterschied zwischen Post und Quote?

2.b Warum muss ich mit FF2 (bei nem Kumpel) die Smileyauswahl scrollen?

2.c Warum sind die Schriften so klein, dass sie auf nem 23" TFT (auch bei nem Kumpel) _nicht mehr ohne Kompfschmerzen_ lesbar sind?

2.d Warum haben wir jetzt mehr tote Fläche zwischen Werbung und Inhalt?

3. Wie viele User haben sich über das alte Layout beschwert, dass dieses Redesign notwendig wurde.

Wenn ich dem neuen Layout ne Note geben müsste: 5.0.


----------



## Mothman (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Alles viel zu klein und gedrungen. Das sieht jetzt alles extrem "gestaucht" aus. Man könnte fast meinen, irgendwann muss man das Forum zwischen den ganzen Werbebannern suchen. Aber vielleicht ist die Seite jetzt dadruch wenigstens schneller geladen, als zuvor. Das Design gefällt mir nicht, sieht irgendwie so aus, als ob sich jemand ausprobiert hätte. 
Aber ich werde mich, wie immer, daran gewöhnen. 
Aber ein guter Schock war die Umstellung eben schon.^^


----------



## Iceman (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 31.07.2007 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wah, sind nur bei mir die Posts falsch herum angeordnet? bei mir war grad Gunthers Antwort auf meinen ersten Post über meinem eigentlichen  :-o



Das ist ein Fehler der nur in Opera auftritt. Mit de IE6 und Firefox 2 hab ich das Problem nicht.

Da hat wohl mal wieder keiner beim Erstellen der Seite darauf geachtet das sie auch in dem Broser läuft der am ehesten auf korrekten Code besteht.


----------



## ich98 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				MPO am 31.07.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> HTML-Validator ist albern. Der moniert die Schreibweise von "Hidden" gegenüber "hidden" und so ein Schwachsinn.


Zugegeben viele Fehler sind kleinlich und nicht für die Darstellung wichtig, da die Browser so großzügig sind.


> Oder das nicht jedes HTML-Tag, das kein echtes End-Tag hat, nicht mit /> abgeschlossen wurde. Das dürften so ca. 99% der HTML-"Fehler" darstellen.


 Das gehört zum dem Standard des von euch gewählten Doctypes und ist nun wirklich keine Herausforderung, dass zu beachten.


> Und zu Tabellenlayout: Div-Layouts schön und gut - aber es geht nicht alles damit. Bin selbst zwar ein Fan von kleinen Div-Layouts, aber will man das Layout der Seite auf jedem Browser gleich aussehen lassen, funktionieren sie nie sauber. Der XHTML-Standard ist praktisch nur zu halten, wenn man ein Textfile o.ä. hochlädt. Soll nicht nur Information sondern auch etwas Optik auf die Seite, ist dieser Standard definitiv nicht zu halten.


Sehe ich anders und auch andere große Seiten, die nicht schlecht aussehen, kommen ohne Tabellenlayout aus und sehen trotzdem nicht schlecht aus, z.B.:
http://www.computerbase.de/
http://xhtmlforum.de/
http://www.thestyleworks.de/
http://jendryschik.de/
http://alistapart.com/

Nenne mir doch mal eine so unüberwindbare Hürde.

Eine Dateigröße von 320kb ohne Grafiken spricht doch ganz deutlich, was das Tabellenlayout verursacht --> riesigen Quellcode.


----------



## Mothman (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				ich98 am 31.07.2007 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > Oder das nicht jedes HTML-Tag, das kein echtes End-Tag hat, nicht mit /> abgeschlossen wurde. Das dürften so ca. 99% der HTML-"Fehler" darstellen.
> 
> 
> Das gehört zum dem Standard des von euch gewählten Doctypes und ist nun wirklich keine Herausforderung, dass zu beachten.



Zumal dieser "Fehler" ja in der Regel innerhalb von Sekunden durch ein einfaches "Suchen und Ersetzen" im Quellcode zu beheben ist. Auch wenn der "Fehler" 9000mal auftritt. So wenig Arbeit und soviel Effekt.   

Aber die pcgames.de wird im Google-Ranking nicht auf Validation des Codes angewiesen sein. Ein Pagerank von 5 kann sich ja schon sehen lassen. Und der Bekanntheitsgrad ist eh schon enorm. 

Also überbewerten sollte man die Validierung in der Tat nicht. Je nach dem, was man eben mit seiner Seite vorhat. 
Die leicht zu beseitigenden Fehler sollte man aber imao schon angehen. Schon aus Prinzip und "Designer-Ehre".^^


----------



## Lordnikon27 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Iceman am 31.07.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 31.07.2007 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argh, eher wechsel ich zu PCGH als auf Opera zu verzichten    Sind die andren Fehler (z.B: die fehlende Trennen zwischen Sig und Post, das scrollen bei den Smileys und die Werbung zwischen Posts auch alle Opera exklusiv?  :-o 
btw: wäre es ncith eifnach möglich beid en Optionen einen Haken bei altes Layout oder neues Layout setzen zu lassen dmait jeder selbst entscheiden kann wie ers gern hätte?
Will euch heir btw. nicht angreifen (@ Amdins etc.), ich finds gut das ihr was fürs Forum tut, allerdings ist das neue Layout imho bisher kaum zu gebrauchen....


----------



## Iceman (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 31.07.2007 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Argh, eher wechsel ich zu PCGH als auf Opera zu verzichten    Sind die andren Fehler (z.B: die fehlende Trennen zwischen Sig und Post, das scrollen bei den Smileys und die Werbung zwischen Posts auch alle Opera exklusiv?  :-o



Jap. Die Werbung sollte normalerweise rechts bzw. unter den Posts sein, die Trenner waren in Opera heute kurzzeitig schonmal da, verschwanden dann irgendwann aber wieder und Smilies hab ich ausgestellt, dass weiß ich nicht.

Aber hier wurde einfach ganz großer Murks gebaut was das korrekte Coden der Seite angeht.

Über PCGH hat man sogar noch den Vorteil, dass das Forum eine angenehme Breite hat, ganz im Gegensatz zur PCG Version. Dafür ist die Reihenfolge der Foren in der Übersicht gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## shimmyrot (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 31.07.2007 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> btw: wäre es ncith eifnach möglich beid en Optionen einen Haken bei altes Layout oder neues Layout setzen zu lassen dmait jeder selbst entscheiden kann wie ers gern hätte?


Das wäre perfekt, glaub aber nicht, dass das machbar ist


----------



## ich98 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Mothman am 31.07.2007 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die pcgames.de wird im Google-Ranking nicht auf Validation des Codes angewiesen sein. Ein Pagerank von 5 kann sich ja schon sehen lassen. Und der Bekanntheitsgrad ist eh schon enorm.


die suchen u.a. auch nach Keyworddichte im Text und nicht validem Code. 


> Also überbewerten sollte man die Validierung in der Tat nicht. Je nach dem, was man eben mit seiner Seite vorhat.
> Die leicht zu beseitigenden Fehler sollte man aber imao schon angehen. Schon aus Prinzip und "Designer-Ehre".^^



Naja, ich finds nur Schade, dass bezahlte Profi ihr Handwerk nicht beherrschen (wollen) und dann strenggenommen ungültige Dokumente ins Netz stellen.

Natürlich muss man mit dem Browserproblemen kämpfen, egal welche Technik man verwendet, aber dass es wesentlich besser geht, zeigen viele Seiten.

Achso hier noch ein paar Worte zur Barrierefreiheit: http://jendryschik.de/wsdev/einfuehrung/grundlagen/barrierefreiheit


----------



## gfmWarrior (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Also ich finds ganz gut. nur vieel zu klein...  rechts die GC news weg, dann hätte man schon viel mehr platz, da die werbung auch nur die hälfte der freigelassenen fläche wegnimmt. Und das ich bei den Smileys scrollen muss, ist doch nen witz oder ? ^^


----------



## Mothman (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

@ich98:
Hatte ich dir nicht damals als du deine Seite Blackhawk Zone hier im Forum vorgestellt hast, den Validator überhaupt erst gezeigt?   
Seit dem brätst du hier jedem, bei jeder Gelegenheit den Validator um die Ohren.^^
KANN auch sein, dass ich dich jetzt verwechsel, aber ich denke das warst du.   

Ich finde es ja im Grunde lobenswert, dass du die Leute darauf hinweist, aber ein wenig müde geworden bin ich davon schon.


----------



## bl00dieJas0n (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

So auch mal meinen Senf dazu geb:

 Farbgebung ... hat was 
 Neue Funktionen im Profil
 Seitenmenu besser gegliedert --> kein langes gesuche mehr
 Videosektion 
 aufpoppende Bilderchen bei den News

 Newskommentare
           - fehlende Zeilenumbrüche
          - keine Smilies
          - winziger Kasten
 Seite skaliert, wenn sie skaliert schlecht
          - hier im Forum (beim schreiben) ist die Seite so breit das ich sogar n seitwärstsscrollbalken habe und das bei 1440x900
 Startseite und News total unübersichtlich 
         - macht bitte wieder den Kern der Seite größer und bring den alten Newsverlauf (der früher rechts war) wieder
 kein Quickfinder (oder sollte ich den einfach nicht gefunden haben?)  
 Schrift teilweise zu klein und teilweise schlecht lesbar (grau auf weiß)
 Der Werbebalken rechts ist zu groß (wobei wir wieder bei der kleinen Leiste wären)
 Tagestrennlinie bei News fehlt
 Querverweise zwar vorhanden, aber verquer angeordnet (ich hab jetzt ne Stunde gebraucht um mitzubekommen das es nen blauen Kasten für PCGH gibt -.-)

Ich glaub das wars erstmal...

Also Fazit:

Eigentlich ganz nett, auch wenn noch arg unübersichtlich. Wenn ihr die einzelnen Module (ich geh jetzt mal davon aus das es alles Module sind) noch anders und übersichtlicher anordnet dann kann die Seite ganz ordentlich werden. So aber ist se


----------



## FlamishScript (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Bonkic am 31.07.2007 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, dann schreibt mal, was ihr davon haltet.


WENN SIE DIES LESEN WOLLEN, BRAUCHEN SIE EINE BRILLE!

Grundsätzlich ganz schick IMO, aber es wird sicher noch ein bisschen was angeglichen: Größen, Abstände, Abgrenzungen und so   

Gruß,
Flame


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

[ X ] zu schmal -.-


----------



## ich98 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Mothman am 31.07.2007 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> @ich98:
> Hatte ich dir nicht damals als du deine Seite Blackhawk Zone hier im Forum vorgestellt hast, den Validator überhaupt erst gezeigt?
> Seit dem brätst du hier jedem, bei jeder Gelegenheit den Validator um die Ohren.^^
> KANN auch sein, dass ich dich jetzt verwechsel, aber ich denke das warst du.


glaube nicht, dass du mir den Validator gezeigt hast.
Ich bin nunmal aus anderen Foren gewohnt, dass man sauberen Code produziert.


> Ich finde es ja im Grunde lobenswert, dass du die Leute darauf hinweist, aber ein wenig müde geworden bin ich davon schon.


Naja, ist ja leider nötig. Genauso wie manchen Leute immer auf die FAQ drücken muss, oder ihnen zeigen, dass man eine bessere Fehlerbeschreibung braucht usw.

Hier noch eine recht gelungene Seite ohne Tabellenlayout: http://www.einfach-fuer-alle.de/


----------



## MPO (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

http://www.computerbase.de/
Schaut aus wie PCGHW.de

http://xhtmlforum.de/
Ist keine Webseite, sondern ein Forum.

http://www.thestyleworks.de/
http://jendryschik.de/
http://alistapart.com/
Da stand nicht der Content, sondern die Technik im Vordergrund. Die Seite hat zudem praktisch keine Bilder und besteht nur aus Text. 
Die Seiten sind nicht mal ansatzweise mit PCG.de vergleichbar. Es werden keine Spiele getestet oder andere Artikel mit Bildern dargestellt. Es sind im Grunde reine Tutorial-Seiten ohne echten Inhalt.



> Nenne mir doch mal eine so unüberwindbare Hürde.


Nenn du mir erst mal Beispiele.



> Eine Dateigröße von 320kb ohne Grafiken spricht doch ganz deutlich, was das Tabellenlayout verursacht --> riesigen Quellcode.


In den Zeiten von DSL (Standard) ist das bei weitem nicht mehr so viel. Ein Großteil davon wird (wie die Grafiken auch) zudem gecached, man lädt ihn also nicht wirklich runter.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

- Wieso springe ich nicht direkt zum letzten Beitrag eines Themas, wenn ich im übergeordneten Forum entsprechend klicke, sondern lediglich auf die letzte Seite (IE7)? :-o
- Wieso muss ich scrollen, um die Smilies alle sehen zu können? Das nervt! 
- Wieso ist generell soviel Freiraum auf der Seite?


----------



## darkdestroyer (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

grundsätzlich nen sehr geiles layout, allerdings hätte man sich das forum vielleicht mal mit opera anschauen können.
- werbung, die partnerseiten und die untere navigation mitten zwischen den posts 
- posts falschrum angeordnet.
- im antwortfenster ist die werbung ganz rechts aussen und nicht neben dem eingabefenster -> ich müsste querscrollen, wenn ich sie mir angucken wollten (1280x1024...) 

im großen und ganzen bleibt mir nur zu sagen: nette idee, aber absolut grottenschlechte umsetzung.
gabs diesmal keinen sterniebetatest?

e: zentrierte schrift suckt auch, macht das wieder linksbündig oder wenigstens blocksatz.


----------



## Nexus76 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Immer diese verschlimmbesserungen.

Zu Klein , zuviel ungenutzte fläche.

Farbgebung ist gut gelungen - gefällt mir,

Änderungsvorschlag !

Die Werbung könnte man(n) doch ganz nach Rechts Bzw. Links verschieben, somit wäre mehr Platz für das wichtige.



Spoiler



Mit einer Auflösung von 1680*1050 ist es eine Qual sich diese seite anzuschauen



Mfg


----------



## ich98 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				MPO am 31.07.2007 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.computerbase.de/
> Schaut aus wie PCGHW.de


Gegen PCGH sag ich auch nichts.


> http://xhtmlforum.de/
> Ist keine Webseite, sondern ein Forum.


 Habt ihr kein Forum? Muss euers nicht flexibel sein?


> http://www.thestyleworks.de/
> http://jendryschik.de/
> http://alistapart.com/
> Da stand nicht der Content, sondern die Technik im Vordergrund. Die Seite hat zudem praktisch keine Bilder und besteht nur aus Text.
> Die Seiten sind nicht mal ansatzweise mit PCG.de vergleichbar. Es werden keine Spiele getestet oder andere Artikel mit Bildern dargestellt. Es sind im Grunde reine Tutorial-Seiten ohne echten Inhalt.


Ohne Inhalt? Was ist daran kein Inhalt? 
Ich finde solche Artikel kann man als Inhalt sehen: http://alistapart.com/articles/betterwritingthroughdesign

Bilder lassen sich einfach einfügen.
Spieletests schließlich gutes Webdesign nicht aus!
Computerbase.de testet auch und hat Bilder usw. 
Ich sehe euere Problem nicht, nur weil andere nicht fähig sind, müsst ihr das auch?



> Nenn du mir erst mal Beispiele.


 Ich suche noch, aber es gibt nicht so viele, die eine gute technische Seite haben. 


> In den Zeiten von DSL (Standard) ist das bei weitem nicht mehr so viel. Ein Großteil davon wird (wie die Grafiken auch) zudem gecached, man lädt ihn also nicht wirklich runter.



Ich weiß, dass man die Grafiken cached und noch lange nicht jeder hat DSL. Zu dem würde euer Server mit geringen Dateigrößen nicht so stark belastet werden, was der Geschwindigkeit gut tun würde.

Was ist hier mit: http://eurogamer.de/article.php?article_id=80450 
Immerhin keine Tabellen und größer. 

Die Vorteile von CSS basierten Layout liegen wohl auf der Hand: http://www.antikoerperchen.de/howto/75/css-contra-tabellen-layout-vorteile-und-nachteile-von-div-und-table.html

Da dir der Validator nicht schmeckt, hab mal selbst geschaut und tolle Sachen gefunden:
Lauter Leerzeichen   nach einander,

```
<br /><br />
```
, margin?
Inhaltcode im <head>-Bereich usw.

Ich verstehe das nicht, ihr macht das doch nicht zum Spaß sondern beruflich und hab das gelernt, da müsste man das besser können. 

Vor allem kleinere Dateien würden doch die Kosten und die Belastung vom Server senken, gerade wenn so viele hier sind. Das ist doch ein guter Grund. :o
Wen es interessiert: http://seybold.jan-andresen.de/

PS: Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass die Seite dahingehend geändert wird. Wäre ein flexibler Contentbereich + 2-3 auswählbare Schriftgrößen oder eine allgemein größere Schrift meine einzigen Wünsche.

Gruß


----------



## Knabe (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Also...ich fands eigentlich garnicht schlecht. Nur wurde zuwenig Wert auf das Forum gelegt finde ich. Ich bin Brillenträger, hab sie aber meistens nicht auf. Und ich muss tatsächlich etwas näher rangehen um das direkt lesen zu können, oder muss mich eben anstrengen. Aber selbst mit Brille ist es noch nervig.

Auch wenn ich direkt zum letzten Post springen will, muss ich erst mit der Maus "suchen", weil der Button so klein ist. Normal war das immer ne "Standart" Bewegung..jetzt klicke ich noch daneben...

Sieht zwar farblich gut aus, aber viel zu schmal


----------



## Er4zer (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Find das neue Design besser, sieht schicker aus mMn


----------



## Blue_Ace (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Meine Meinung: 

Endlich mal ne Website mit Stil, nicht mehr so altmodisch wie zuvor. Die Hauptseite finde ich übersichtlich.

-Was weniger schön ist und viele auch schon ansprachen ist die Schriftgröße. Vielleicht könnte man sie ein klein wenig vergrößern.

-Ein wenig verwirrend finde ich unter einer News die "Kommentare zum Artikel". Welche Meinung von einem User zuerst abgegeben wurde ist schlecht rauszufinden. Man sollte neben den Datum auch die Uhrzeit der abgebenen Meinung angeben. 

-Kein großes Problem, allerdings ein wenig komisch finde ich die Hauptseite. Sieh streckt sich zu sehr nach unten wobei der untere Bereich immer leerer wird. Bei Newsberichten odes sonstiges fällt das nicht so gravierend auf.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Tja, wie alle bereits sagten:
Das Design gefällt mir außerordentlich gut, nur die Beite


----------



## Fipseman (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber folgendes sei gesagt:
 Wie "alle" anderen ist mir der eigentliche Inhalt der Seite viel zu schmal. Also breiter machen, sprich: Werbung nach draußen.

 Da ich die Startseite nie nutze, sondern nur die Newsübersicht, folgende Frage:
 Entspricht das (http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0100) der Newsübersicht in der man die News der letzten 1-2 Tage relativ übersichtlich sehen konnte und die Tage durch Überschriften getrennt wurden?
 Wenn ja, wars das für mich mit PCGames.de. 
 Was interessieren mich die beliebtesten News?
 Wieso gibts nur noch den Balken rechts mit den News?
Da weiß ich ja gar nicht wo ich aufgehört hatte vor ein, zwei Tagen. Ich komm nur einmal am Tag hierher, meist Abends und fange bei der News an weiterzulesen, bei der ich gestern aufgehört hatte. Jetzt find ich die nimmer!

 Kurz:
 Ne Vernünftige Newsübersicht muss her!


----------



## DaStash (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Blue_Ace am 31.07.2007 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung:
> -Ein wenig verwirrend finde ich unter einer News die "Kommentare zum Artikel". Welche Meinung von einem User zuerst abgegeben wurde ist schlecht rauszufinden. Man sollte neben den Datum auch die Uhrzeit der abgebenen Meinung angeben.



Ja genau, finde ich auch nicht gut. Und ausserdem kann man jetzt nicht mehr ei meine letzten diskussionen die newskommentare ersehen, was das ausfinden kommentierter news um auf antworten zu reagieren extrem schwer macht. Es ist halt jetzt nur eine ganz einfache Kommentarfunktion. Das war vorher viel viel besser. Sollte unbedingt geändert werden

Des weiteren fällt mir auf das die Smilys auf der linken Seite unten einen Scrollbalken haben, Warum? Habe 1680x1050 Auflösung, daran sollte es also nicht liegen.   

Ansonsten finde ich das neue Design sehr gelungen. Klar muss man sich ersteinmal neu Orientieren aber wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, wie auch bei letzten Designwechsel   , findet man sich wieder gut zurecht


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich habe ´keine Ahnung, wie oft das schon gepostet wurde, aber kann es sein, dass durch dieses Forum-design der IE 6 keine Bilder mehr, welche gepostet wurden, anzegen kann? Bei mit ist z.B. der "Bild schlägt Bild -Thread" leer/ohne Bilder.

Ansonsten könnte ich persönlich mich mit diesem Layout anfreunden.

edit: Mal ein Screenshot


----------



## LAD (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Es sieht nett aus, aber für Leute mit ner langsamen Internetverbindung nicht so gut...irgendwie hängst bei mir alles a bissal...
Einzig positiv, der Werbefilter von IE7pro funzt jetz mit den Werbebannern, die mir jetz endlich erspart bleiben...


----------



## SilentBat (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

hm irgendwie fehlt mir die möglichkeit eine news nach der anderen anzuschauen... das war vorher besser  :-o 
...tatsache ich muss die smilies scrollen


----------



## fragee (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Könnte ich bitte einen Blocksatz oder wenigstens links-zentrierten Text bei Posts haben? Das hemmt irgendwie den Lesefluss..
Ansonsten so wie schon gesagt: zu schmal und zu kleiner Text.


----------



## Harrykim (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Bei den Newskommentaren fehlen jetzt gänzlich irgendwelche Formatierungsmöglichkeiten. Nicht mal zitieren kann man. Das hätte ich gerne wieder.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				MPO am 31.07.2007 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] In den Zeiten von DSL (Standard) ist das bei weitem nicht mehr so viel. Ein Großteil davon wird (wie die Grafiken auch) zudem gecached, man lädt ihn also nicht wirklich runter.


Ach, und das entschuldigt - Verzeihung - rotzigen Programmierstil? ODer vielleicht bilde ich mir mein DSL385 von der lieben T-Com auch nur ein, und hab in Wirklichkeit mehr als 45kB/s.

Nur weil ihr ne dicke Standleitung habt könnt ihr doch nicht davon ausgehen dass alle eure Gäste auch automatisch eine schnelle INet-Anbindung haben. 





			
				ich98 am 31.07.2007 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Lauter Leerzeichen   nach einander,
> 
> ```
> <br /><br />
> ...


  

Ich hatte grade heute mittag an meiner HS Präsentation meinr Projektarbeit im Bereich "Webengineering". War ein in ASP.Net (C#) entwickeltes - einfaches - Forum mit XML Dateien statt SQL-DB als Speicher.

Hab ne 1.0 drauf bekommen, aber ich weiß genau wenn ich  _sowas_ gemacht hätte, hätte mir mein Prof den Kopf abgerissen.


----------



## annon11 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich finde das neue Design gut,nur die News sind imo etwas klein geraten.Sie fallen ein nicht mehr so ins Auge wie früher.
Vielleicht sollte man das Forum etwas breiter machen.Fast ein Drittel wird ja links schon von diesen fetten Werbefeld eingenommen,wo aber die Hälfte von weiß ist.


----------



## BitByter (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				BlackDead am 31.07.2007 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Folgende Punkte müssen noch drigend geändert werden.
> 
> - Die Kommentar Funktion der News muss wieder ins Forum eingebunden werden. Die neue Variante ist einfach schlecht und unübersichtlich.
> - Das Forum muss drigend verbreitert werden
> - Ein größere Schriftgrad muss her.


jep... so seh ich das auch.
ich denke/hoffe, das alle anderen dinge die mich stören irgendwie geregelt werden, aber die kommentarfunktion ist ein witz! zumal das "neu"-designte forum doch ganz schick ist.
lustig finde ich im übrigen das die stichworte zuma rtikel (oder schlagworte oder wie auch immer das hieß) weg sind*gg*


----------



## pipebomb (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

design find ich ok aber auf nem breitbild monitor isses schon n bissel nervig wenn man in der mitte n kleines kästchen mit text hat und ansonsten nur werbung bzw weiße balken.

cya pipe


----------



## Joe_2000 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Zunächst mal finde ich, dass die Seite deutlich (!) langsamer geworden ist. Irgendwie wird viel mehr aufgebaut (DSL76. Dann ist die Breite der Textfelder einfach grausam. Viel viel zu schmal! Sogar bei den Smilies links wird mir ein Scrollbalken angezeigt. Dank Firefox hab ich rechts etwa auf der Fläche von 1/3 des Bildschrims den hellen Hintergrund, ansonsten eben Werbung. Der Lesefluss ist dadurch echt gestört.    Auch finde ich die Schrift merklich zu klein, bei Quotes muss ich mich fast schon anstregen, sie zu lesen (1024x768, 17" CTR).   
Für mich leider eine deutliche Verschlimmbesserung, auch wenn ich die Grundlage des Redesigns gut finde und mit etwas neuem leben kann. Hiermit allerdings nicht.  

Edit: Achja, die Kommentarfunktion zu den News ist echtn Witz. Keine Formatierung, lausiges Textfeld, alles Minifuzzi und alles auf einer Seite, viel Spaß beim Scrollen und beim Bezugnehmen und bei der Übersicht. 

Ganz ehrlich, ich rege mich gerade ziemlich auf, wieso dies alles so gemacht werden musste.  

Edit2: Startseite ist völlig überladen. Und wo finde ich eigentlich die News, wenn nicht auf der Startseite?


----------



## olstyle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				BitByter am 31.07.2007 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 31.07.2007 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe das mit den Kommentaren gerade erst bemerkt und erst einmal einen Schock bekommen  .
Soll verhindert werden dass weiter ausgiebig über News diskutiert wird?
Für mehr als ein "toll", " scheiße" oder "*freu*" ist diese Kommentarfunktion ja kaum zu gebrauchen.

Was seit Einführung des "My PC-Games" Teils behoben werden muss ist die Tatsache dass man Forenstatistiken und Gamerprofil nurnoch einsehen kann wenn man auf den Avatar eines Users klickt. Klickt man dagegen auf den Namen kommt man auf das neue Profil in dem es keinen Link zu den genannten Punkten gibt. Hat jemand also keinen Avatar gibt es keine Möglichkeit diese Punkte ein zu sehen.

Und die Testmethoden für die Kommentarfunktion sind auch irgendwie    .


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Jetzt weiß ichs: Die Seite ist für 800*600 ausgelegt.
Hier der Beweis: http://www.imagebanana.com/img/d5ayyts/800X600.JPG
Na mal im ernst, solange rechts immer noch dieser riesen weiße Streifen ist werde ich wohl über pcgh reingehen.


----------



## BitByter (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

und noch was: die orangenen namen auif blauem grund sind auch unglaublich geschickt (da hat jemand wenig ahnung von farbe...)

leerzeile für signatur


----------



## markenprodukt (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Die Schrift ist viel zu klein, sonst gefälltt es mir


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Das neue Design sieht zwar nett aus, die Übersichtlichkeit leidet aber deutlich (gerade wenn es um die News geht)  

Wenn man unter einer News auf  "Ältere Kommentare..." klickt, dann kann man bei vielen Kommentaren erstmal eine halbe Stunde lang runterscrollen bis man unten ist. Zudem wir enorm Platz verschwendet, weil die Kommentare so zusammengequetscht sind


----------



## Teslatier (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich war zuerst positiv überrascht, als ich auf die News Seite gegangen bin. Als ich dann ins Forum bin, war die Euphorie aber wieder verflogen. 

Mal eine Zusammenfassung von mir.

Zuerst das Positive  :
- schickes Design des/der Menüs
- die myPCG Seite sieht durch das neue Design viel besser aus
- die News haben den schicken Effekt mit den aufpoppenden Bildern...

 , und was man verbessern kann:
- ... der aber ziemlich sinnlos ist
- ich geh zwar nie auf die Startseite, aber so unübersichtlich war die glaub ich noch nie
- weiße Balken um die Menüs herum
- keine Mehrspaltige Newsübersicht wie beim alten Design
- die Forenübersicht ist viiiiel zu klein, gequetscht
 und extrem unübersichtlich
- Die Schrift ist in den Beiträgen auch etwas kleiner geworden, oder irre ich mich? Falls nein -> bitte ändern!
- Vor allem bei der Vorschau-Funktion muss die Schriftgröße angehoben werden.
- die Farbgebung der Titelzeile bei einem Beitrag finde ich nicht gut (klar muss sich das farblich anpassen, aber das alte dunkelblau würde imo auch gut passen)
- apropos Farbgebung: Dass die Links jetzt fett und orange sind, finde ich einfach nur hässlich und passt imo nicht. Da würde hell/-blau besser passen. Im Prinzip so wie es vorher war.
- Diese orangenen Pfeilchen finde ich peinlich. So 08/15. Da könnte man sich etwas anderes überlegen.

Das wars erstmal. Alles in allem fand ich das alte Design besser. Ich werde wohl oder übel vorerst auf die PCGH-Seite wechseln, da ich das Forum so wie es momentan ist einfach nicht ausstehen kann.


----------



## Anbei (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Das Design sieht ja ganz gut aus, allerdings ist das Forum jetzt nicht auf Opera wirklich lauffähig.
Das letzte Posting steht am Anfang, ich habe eine Unterbrechung, weisse Fläche, mitten im Forum.
Ich schreibe das gerade mit dem IE 7, da funktioniert alles.

Das Forum ist allgemeinen zu schmal, bitte breiter machen.


----------



## copter (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

den kritikpunkten was die schrift und das format angeht, kann ich nur zustimmen. 

die sache mit den schlagworten zu einem artikel/einer news is aber ziemlich schnell rausgeflogen (oder seh ich sie nur nicht mehr?)... war wohl zu viel mist reingeschrieben worden?

die ganzen flashsachen sind ja schön und gut, aber leider ruckelt da mein alter 2.rechner   (alter celeron mit wenig ram). ich finds schon "lustig" das man heute selbst fürs websurfen nen einigermaßen flotten rechner benötigt. (beobachte ich auch bei anderen seiten) wie die seite bei nichtbreitbandverwöhnten usern ankommt, kann ich nicht sagen.

gut finde ich, dass die artikel mittlerweile in ner art adressiert werden (oder war das auch vorher schon so? - war lange net mehr hier), wie es z.b. auch bei REST (http://www.oio.de/public/xml/rest-webservices.htm) verwendet wird.
-> also keine technischen sachen in der url (wie z.b. .php,...) sondern für menschen verständliches (wie artikel name).

mfg


----------



## Atropa (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Mh, die Quotes heben sich farblich nahzu überhaupt nicht vom eigentlichen Post ab, was der übersichtlichkeit nicht sehr dienlich ist. 
Hat schon jemand geschrieben, dass die Posts und Schrift viel zu klein sind ? 

Die Tags funktionieren nach mehreren Designänderung noch immer nichtg richtig. Wenn man mal einen nachträglich einsetzen muss, dann muss man diesen von Hand eintragen, was zwar kein Weltuntergang ist, aber sollten nicht mal solche elemtaren Dinge gefixt werden, bevor man die Designs wechselt wie andere ihr Unterwäsche ?

btw. ich sehe keine Intelitexte mehr, wurde dieser Kropf etwa wieder abgeschaft ?!


----------



## bsekranker (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

MPO hat im internen Forum ein paar Punkte genannt, die noch umgesetzt werden sollen:

*- Abbildung der Newskommentare im Forum
- BBCode für Kommentare
- Newsarchiv (mit PCGH-News)
- Forum etwas verbreitern
- Schrift in Artikeln vergrößern*

Außerdem wurde die durchschnittliche Seitengröße durch Kompression auf effektiv 15 kb verringert.


----------



## lucdec (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Mmm, das Design gefällt mir nicht wirklich, bin gerade von nem Wochenendtrip zurückgekommen und hab fast nen Schlag gekriegt...   

Naja, der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier... *An neue PCG-Seite gewöhn*


----------



## Dumbi (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Atropa am 31.07.2007 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> btw. ich sehe keine Intelitexte mehr, wurde dieser Kropf etwa wieder abgeschaft ?!


Na,das kommt bestimmt wieder.
Insgesamt liefert die Seite dank der Design-Umgestaltung noch mehr Gründe, um von ihr fern zu bleiben...


----------



## olstyle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				bsekranker am 31.07.2007 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> MPO hat im internen Forum ein paar Punkte genannt, die noch umgesetzt werden sollen:
> 
> *- Abbildung der Newskommentare im Forum
> - BBCode für Kommentare
> ...


Hört sich doch alles ganz gut an.  

 Auch wenn ich nicht verstehe warum man nicht weiter die "Newsartikel macht Forenthreat auf"-Automatik nutzt statt erst ein ganz eigenes Kommentarsystem(von der Edit-Funktion und angezeigten Avataren lese ich noch nichts also scheint es ja nicht ganz 1:1 zu sein) zu machen um dessen Einträge dann doch wieder auf das Forum zu "spiegeln" und auch die Foren-Features nach und nach wieder frei zu geben.


----------



## SaPass (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Gefällt mir insgesamt gesehen ganz gut, das neue Design.
Es könnt aber insgesamt horizontal breiter sein und die Forenübersicht sollte auch größer geschrieben sein.

MfG SaPass


----------



## bsekranker (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				olstyle am 31.07.2007 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich nicht verstehe warum man nicht weiter die "Newsartikel macht Forenthreat auf"-Automatik nutzt statt erst ein ganz eigenes Kommentarsystem(von der Edit-Funktion und angezeigten Avataren lese ich noch nichts also scheint es ja nicht ganz 1:1 zu sein) zu machen um dessen Einträge dann doch wieder auf das Forum zu "spiegeln" und auch die Foren-Features nach und nach wieder frei zu geben.


Original-Zitat zu MPO zu dem Thema:



			
				MPO am 31.07.2007 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> - Kommentarsystem wird Mischung aus Alt und Neu. Generell bleibt die Optik wie bislang auch (quasi als Quick-Comment-Funktion), das ganze wird aber wieder im Forum abgebildet (als normaler Thread).


Ich verstehe das so, dass man dann die Alternative hat - entweder man nutzt die jetzige Kommentarfunktion, oder man schaut sich das ganze über das Forum als Thread an, wo dann vermutlich auch Avatare und der Bearbeiten-Button zu sehen sind.


----------



## Riddick1107 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Mir gefällt es sehr gut!
Vom Design her echt Spitze!!


----------



## Teslatier (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				bsekranker am 31.07.2007 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> MPO am 31.07.2007 19:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Thema hatte ich ganz vergessen anzusprechen. Die jetzige Kommentarfunktion finde ich auch bescheiden. Aber das wäre ein Kompromiss, der schon in Ordnung geht, wie ich finde. Hauptsache es erscheint ein Link zum Thread, sodass man nicht im Forum erst suchen muss.


----------



## Forennutzer (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

kommt mir bei 1280x1024 mit Opera 9.22 irgendwie so vor als ob nur die Mitte vom Screen genutzt wird. Ausserdem fehlt mir die Übersichtlichkeit der alten News-Seite. Ansonsten ist es schonmal gut gelungen.


----------



## honkgmbh (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Gefällt mir nicht.

An vielen Stellen zeigt sich, dass das Design vorschnell online gestellt wurde. Weiß nicht, wozu dieses halbfertige design online gestellt wurde. vor allem das orange auf grau ist wirklich sehr schlau.


----------



## _Slayer_ (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Find's ganz gut so, gefällt mir besser als vorher. Zu den Leuten, die prinzipiell alles Neue scheiße finden und runtermachen, anstatt mit dem zufrieden zu sein, was sie hier kostenlos geboten kriegen, sag ich mal nichts.


----------



## rengaru (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				King-of-Pain am 31.07.2007 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 31.07.2007 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich meine, dass man einfach keinen spoiler mehr machen kann.

du kannst da noch soviele spoiler-tags in deinen post hauen, funktionieren tun sie nicht 

was mir übrigens auch nicht gefällt ist, dass ich garnicht erkennen kann, welche threads ich schon gelesen habe und welche nicht


----------



## honkgmbh (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				_Slayer_ am 31.07.2007 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Find's ganz gut so, gefällt mir besser als vorher. Zu den Leuten, die prinzipiell alles Neue scheiße finden und runtermachen, anstatt mit dem zufrieden zu sein, was sie hier kostenlos geboten kriegen, sag ich mal nichts.


Ich mache nichts aus Prinzip schlecht... Es ist einfach nicht ausgereift dieses neue Design. Wo zum Beispiel ist die Newsübersicht? Ich finde sie zwischen den ganzen Werbebannern zumindest nicht. Genau so gibt es keine Trennlinie mehr bei Signaturen was auch sehr verwirrend ist. Ausserdem ist alles teilweise verschoben oder in die Länge gezogen.

Ich finde PC Games hätte gleich etwas mehr Web 2.0 Stil reinbringen können, denn so muss in 1-2 Jahren wieder ein neues Design her.


----------



## shirib (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				INU-ID am 31.07.2007 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich alles prima, nur die kleinen Zeichen und schmalen Spalten... die sind irgendwie.... naja, klein halt.
> 
> Die Forenübersicht nimmt (ich hab nen 21" mit 1280er Auflösung) nicht mal die Hälfte meines Bildschirms ein. Auf PCGH ist die Spalte "Thema" so groß wie auf PCG alle Spalten zusammen...
> 
> Wie gesagt, bis auf die Größe eigentlich ganz OK.


Erstens die Größe und
zweitens sehe (ich zumindest   ) den Quote sehr schlecht, da die Linie, die diesen abtrennt etwas schmall und blass ist.

Ansonsten ist das Design


----------



## Hard-2-Get (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

So, hab mich mal näher damit beschäftigt und muss dann leider mal sagen:
Das neue Design ist richtig gut, nur funktionieren bei Opera-usern die Spoilertags nicht und die Reihenfolge der Posts in einem Thread ist falschrum (neuester ganz oben). Zumindest soweit Ich das feststellen konnte.
Dann finde Ich irgendwie die News-Übersicht nicht? O.o
Also würde Ich abschließend darum bitten, den Inhalt auch für Opera zu richten.


----------



## Flashlight (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				_Slayer_ am 31.07.2007 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Find's ganz gut so, gefällt mir besser als vorher. Zu den Leuten, die prinzipiell alles Neue scheiße finden und runtermachen, anstatt mit dem zufrieden zu sein, was sie hier kostenlos geboten kriegen, sag ich mal nichts.


Ich find prinzipiell was neues nicht scheiße, aber das hier ist scheiße. Ich mein das neue Design ist vom aussehen super. aber wenn du für ne Seite aankbar bist dessen eine Hälfte aus Werbung besteht, dann sag ich mal nichts.   

Und was zur Hölle bekommst du denn hier kostenlos geboten? Mehr Werbung und kleinere Menübuttons etc...Also wenn du dafür dankbar sein willst dann sei es, aber denk nach bevor du sowas paradoxes schreibst. Sorry für das bischen flame aber was du da geschrieben hast is Schwachsinn


----------



## TranceMellow (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Rein optisch genial...

Nur die vielgenannte breite...

Ich hab hier einen Moni mit 1440 Auflösung in der Breite.. da ist einfach nur Luft und nix Forum


----------



## Ra-Tiel (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ok, ich bin grade heimgekommen und hab mir die Seite mal mit Opera 9.21 auf Windows Server 2003 angeschaut. Für mich ist die PCG Homepage gestorben. 

Beschwerdepunkte mit anhängenden Beweisscreenshots:
1. Ist die Werbung mittendrin
2. Gibt es am Ende eines Threads keine Navigation
3. Sprengen verschachtelte Quotes das Layout
4. Hab ich in jedem Thread einen riesigen Freiraum
5. Hab ich am Anfang die Navigation doppelt

Das alles, zusätzlich zu dieser unsäglichen mittigen Ausrichtung des Textes veranlasst mich, die PCG Seite nicht mehr anzuschauen.  Wer denkt sich bitte grell-orangene Links aus? Oder das Forum so schmal zu machen, dass an die Smileyauswahl ein Scrollbalken kommt?   

Ich sag nur soviel: wenn ich sowas in meinem Studium bringen würde, würde mich der Prof eigenhändig mit dem Mauskabel erwürgen und mir danach 0 Punkte geben.   Und andere Leute bekommen für sowas noch Geld...


----------



## Lordnikon27 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 31.07.2007 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist die PCG Homepage gestorben.



Zu nem ähnlichen Schluss kam Rengaru auch... Ich werd so bis in 2 Wochen nur noch spärlich hier sein und schaun ob sich was ändert, dann seh ich mal weiter...


----------



## addi81 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle Ich98 für seinen Hinweis auf das PCGH-Forum danken. Zwar mochte ich dieses eigentlich nie besonders, aber besser und lesbarer als das neue "Design" von pcg.de ist es alle mal, sodaß ich nun halt dieses nutze um auch weiter ohne Brille und brennende Augen auszukommen :>. Davon ab, dort ist das Forum breit RICHTIG BREIT


----------



## Loosa (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Bonkic am 31.07.2007 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, dann schreibt mal, was ihr davon haltet.


Der alte Look war etwas minimalistischer und damit übersichtlicher. Aber das neue Layout ist soweit ganz i.O., kann ich mit leben. Passt ja auch gut zu den technischen Erweiterungen von PCG.de.

Abgesehen vom Grafikdesign (das ich echt gut finde) trotzdem ein paar Kritikpunkte:
- Die Schrift ist kleiner geworden und die Spalten scheinen viel zu schmal.
- Das Highlighten der einzelnen Topics finde ich noch etwas verwirrend (meine Maus ist nicht immer da wo mein Auge ist  ), aber nicht schlecht. Allerdings sollte der Thread dann auch mit Klick aufgehen. Das man trotzdem erst den Textlink erwischen muss macht das dann doch nur zu einer grafischen Spielerei.
- die Pfeile bei den verschiedenen Themen finde ich eine gute Sache; kann man ausblenden was einen nicht interessiert. Aber ist Pfeil runter nicht eigentlich ausgeklappt und Pfeil nach rechts, dass der Thread zu ist? Naja, kann man sich dran gewöhnen. 

Aber "Antworten", Bearbeiten" und speziell gepostete Links finde ich in orange viel zu dominant. Gerade das Schlichte fand ich hier so angenehm. Nichts was einem in die Augen sticht.... uhm... naja außer verschiedener Diskussionen halt


----------



## babajager (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Danielovitch am 31.07.2007 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Mwäh
> 
> Ich hab dank Firefox und AdBlock Plus zwei riesige weiße Kästen hier auf der Seite. Muss soviel Werbung wirklich sein? Ansonsten wirkt das alles irgendwie unstrukturiert, vor allem rechts und unten. Ich fand das alte Design besser.



...bald so vollgestopft und unübersichtlich wie bei giga hier


----------



## Harlekin (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 31.07.2007 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Beschwerdepunkte mit anhängenden Beweisscreenshots:
> 1. Ist die Werbung mittendrin


Musstest du gerade von dem Post n Bild machen?  :-o


----------



## JohnCarpenter (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Yipppie! Endlich mehr Platz für Werbung im Forum, das nebensächliche Quoten wurde auf ein Minimum reduziert.


----------



## Mazzz (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Jungs, könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich Mein Profil (MyPCgames) bearbeiten kann?
Seit dem neuen Design find ich den Button nich mehr  

ThX & SerVus!


----------



## ich98 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 31.07.2007 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Yipppie! Endlich mehr Platz für Werbung im Forum, das nebensächliche Quoten wurde auf ein Minimum reduziert.


sowie der Inhalt.


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Sag mal, rein interessehalber, könnt ihr die Bilder aus dem Bilderforum sehen? Ich habe es jetzt auch mal mit dem T-online Browser versucht, aber nix. Man kann nix sehen. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist, Bilder zu sehen, den Beitrag zu quoten und das Bild über den Link eingeben.


----------



## algiordino (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				addi81 am 31.07.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> pcgh - forum ... sodaß ich nun halt dieses nutze um auch weiter ohne Brille und brennende Augen auszukommen




dito


----------



## STF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

*augenreib*

Ganz ehrlich? 
Ich finde es nicht sehr ansprechend, eher abschreckend.
Mit Farbgebung und Hintergrund könnte ich ja noch leben, aber mit dieser Microschrift und dem Miniforum das geht gar nicht klar.   
Haben eure Designer schon bionische Augen? Oder sitzen die mit einem Stereo-Elektronenmikroskop vor dem Rechner?
Sehr schade...
Ich finde alles auch insgesamt zu sehr überladen.
Weniger ist mehr... Sollte doch einem Layouter bzw. Designer bekannt vorkommen.   

Um es mal ganz krass auszudrücken:
Manche machen auch Scheiße Gold, aber hier ist es eher umgekehrt.   

Ich hoffe auf Besserung oder Rückbesinnung.

Zum Thema neuer Videoplayer:
Ich hoffe ganz stark dass nun endlich auch eine Lautstärkenregelung eingebaut ist.


@ Mazzz:
Ganz oben unterhalb des Balkens mit den Links zu PCGH, Videogameszone.de, PC Action, Play Vanilla, TDU Centra, HL Portall usw.


----------



## Harlekin (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Maulwurf2005 am 31.07.2007 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, rein interessehalber, könnt ihr die Bilder aus dem Bilderforum sehen?


Joa.


----------



## gliderpilot (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Maulwurf2005 am 31.07.2007 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, rein interessehalber, könnt ihr die Bilder aus dem Bilderforum sehen?


Also, ich sehe alle Bilder (Firefox 2.0.0.6)


----------



## AurionKratos (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich find´s ganz chic, nur 3 Sachen stören mich;

Das erste ist, dass wenn man in den "Über-Foren" über einen Thread geht der aufleuchtet. Das macht mich wahnsinnig

Das zweite ist, dass alle Avatars bei mir jetzt mit der größeren Größe angezeigt werden, ich hätte aber wieder das, was ich eingestellt hatte (sprich die kleineren von den beiden Auswahlmöglichkeiten)

Und das dritte ist, dass die Smilie-Spalte beim Beitrag verfassen zu eng ist und ich nicht alle Smilies auf einmal sehen kann.

Als Browser benutze ich Firefox 2.0.0.4


----------



## Kruesae (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Also mal ganz ehrlich nach einer ersten Panikattacke, dass ich mich verklickt hätte muss ich sagen, dass ich das neue Design sehr abschreckend finde. Außerdem kriege ich Kopfschmerzen von diesem ewig hin und her zuckenden "Gaming ist noch a crime"-Werbung/Nachricht.

Aber was mich interessieren würde warum gibt es keinen Vote zum Thema, weil es sowieso nichts ändern würde, wenn alle sagen "hässlich"?

Und falls es doch noch änderungen geben sollte das Forum muss dringend breiter.


----------



## Lordghost (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				AurionKratos am 31.07.2007 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das dritte ist, dass die Smilie-Spalte beim Beitrag verfassen zu eng ist und ich nicht alle Smilies auf einmal sehen kann.
> Als Browser benutze ich Firefox 2.0.0.4



genau das prob hab ich auch grad seh ich, ich hab grad den 2.0.0.6 FF und ne auflösung von 1280x1024.

und das ganze design ist unerträglich....

kann mir wer bitte die seite linken wo ich alle news aufgelistet der letzten kA 4 tage wieder auf einer seite stehen habe? neeeeeed *verzweifelt nach der seite such*

will nur die, rest brauch ich eigentlich gar ned 

Blub

Btw: Hab als Firewall ZoneAlarm, da issn Popupblocker drinne, dann noch im Firefox und habe KEINE Werbung, also an mir verdient ihr nix  

dafür hab ich überall nu komische weiße und graue stellen, und die seite sieht total zerhackt aus, egal! ^^


----------



## Rayne (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, falls es noch nicht genannt worden ist, dass die Signatur nicht mehr vom eigentlichen Beitrag getrennt ist. So kommt es teilweise vor, dass nicht mal ein Absatz dazwischen ist und man sich wundert, dass der folgende Text inhaltlich gar nicht mehr zum Thema passt *g*

Im "Smileykasten" muss ich horizontal scrollen (FF 2.0.0.6, 1280 x 800 px)

Irgendein User hatte ein eher hochkantes Bild im Avatar. Als ich es angeklickt habe, wurde es im Pop-Up völlig verzerrt dargestellt, in der kleinen Variante war es aber normal.

Die Darstellung der Avatat-Pop-Ups geht auch mal gar nicht. Die Schrift hängt völlig in der Luft und Orange AUF Blau funktioniert sowieso nicht.

Im Gesichter-Thread hat ein Bild das gesamte Layout gesprengt, wurde anscheinend nicht automatisch verkleinert.

Die Schriftart im Antwort-Textfeld würde ich der Forum-Schriftart anpassen.

Manche Avatare kleben mit der unteren Kante förmlich am nächsten Beitrag, da muss ein Absatz dazwischen.

Rayne


----------



## LiquidGravity (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Hm... ich find es auch sehr klein geraten und mit dem Layout kann ich überhaupt nix anfangen aber wie so oft im Leben ist auch das eine Geschmacksfrage. Ich werd mich wohl dran gewöhnen


----------



## eXitus64 (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

ich kann die schrift kaum gelesen.....pcgames zwingt mich regelrecht dazu meine brille aufzusetzen :/

und das nicht alle smilies aufeinmal angezeigt werden ist auch doof...


----------



## HLP-Andy (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Jetzt sind ja immernoch diese furchtbaren Kommentare da. Hop hop, ändert das mal wieder. Sogar bei eurem Quickpoll gibts noch die (guten) alten Kommentare. Also abgesehen davon, dass ihr nun ein völlig uneinheitliches System habt (einmal so, dann wieder so) sind die neuen Mini-Comments einfach grauenhaft. Normalerweise würde ich jetzt im Forum checken ob jemand in den News die mich interessieren reagiert hat, aber das kann man mit diesem neuen System jetzt vergessen.


----------



## spellcraft (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				ApF3LsAfT am 31.07.2007 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> viel zu voll, irgendwie



Genau das habe ich heute morgen auch gedacht. Da muss man ja dreimal hingucken um den überblick zu kriegen.
Und das ganze blau. Also ich weiß ja nich, ,,erwachsener`` sieht das für mich nicht auß. 3 Verschieden Themen nebeneinander und dann auch noch untereinander. Die Foren in so einer mikrigen Schrift. 

Nein, das gefällt mir nicht. Sorry.


----------



## crackajack (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				HLP-Andy am 01.08.2007 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt sind ja immernoch diese furchtbaren Kommentare da. Hop hop, ändert das mal wieder. Sogar bei eurem Quickpoll gibts noch die (guten) alten Kommentare. Also abgesehen davon, dass ihr nun ein völlig uneinheitliches System habt (einmal so, dann wieder so) sind die neuen Mini-Comments einfach grauenhaft. Normalerweise würde ich jetzt im Forum checken ob jemand in den News die mich interessieren reagiert hat, aber das kann man mit diesem neuen System jetzt vergessen.


Das wird wie bsekranker schon gesagt hat (bzw. MPOs Worte weitergeleitet hat) noch umgebaut:



			
				bsekranker am 31.07.2007 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Original-Zitat zu MPO zu dem Thema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HLP-Andy (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Dann muss das neue Format aber auch UBB-Tags und Zeilenumbrüche akzeptieren, sonst ist so eine Kombination mehr als sinnlos.

Und wenn man sich die Kommentare zu den gestrigen News ansieht, soviel gespammt wurde auf PCGames.de noch nie. Verständlich, das neue System lädt ja gerade dazu ein.


----------



## ben-armbruester (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Hallo Leute,

ich finde es echt gut, wie sehr ihr uns euer Feedback gebt.

Das ganze Team nimmt sich eure Kritik zu Herzen und wir möchten natürlich, dass ihr euch hier wohlfühlt.

Vom Design her ist es sicherlich Geschmacks- und Gewöhnungssache. Jeder mag andere Farben und eine andere Automarke. 

Die Kritikpunkte wie die Kommentare, werden schon umgebaut. Und auch andere Sachen, werden noch verändert. Direkt beim Start kann nicht für jeden alles perfekt sein.

Weiterhin freuen wir uns über eure Meinungen!

Liebe Grüße,
Ben


----------



## ich98 (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				HLP-Andy am 01.08.2007 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man sich die Kommentare zu den gestrigen News ansieht, soviel gespammt wurde auf PCGames.de noch nie. Verständlich, das neue System lädt ja gerade dazu ein.



Ist auch keine Moderatorenkontroll vorhanden.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

also hier sind meine krtikpunkte:

zum einen skaliert die seite nicht sehr gut ich muss bei den smiles skrollen und irgendwie kommt mir der bereich wo das forum ist etwas klein im vergleich zum rest der seite vor .

es gibt eine eindeutige abgrenzung zwischen beitrag und signatur.

ansonsten irgendlwie überladen .

hättet ihr nicht das alte design lassen können. 

habe gerade bemerkt das mein betrag nicht mehr cronologisch sortiert ganz hinten steht sondern ganz oben auf der letzten seite , währe auch zu ändern.


----------



## ich98 (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 01.08.2007 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> habe gerade bemerkt das mein betrag nicht mehr cronologisch sortiert ganz hinten steht sondern ganz oben auf der letzten seite , währe auch zu ändern.



Sollte der bekannte Operabug sein.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				ich98 am 01.08.2007 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 01.08.2007 10:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glaub ich wieder weniger  

so bin jetzt auf Pcgames hardware umgestiegen da hat sich das design wenigsten nicht verändert.


----------



## ich98 (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 01.08.2007 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 01.08.2007 10:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bug im Sinne von: kann der Opera nichts für, tritt aber nur bei ihm auf.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				ich98 am 01.08.2007 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 01.08.2007 11:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei PCGH aber nicht deshalb bin jetzt dort.


----------



## ich98 (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 01.08.2007 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Bug im Sinne von: kann der Opera nichts für, tritt aber nur bei ihm auf.


bei PCGH aber nicht deshalb bin jetzt dort. [/quote]

Das ist auch (noch) nicht von einer Designumstellung betroffen.


----------



## DawnHellscream (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				ich98 am 01.08.2007 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist auch (noch) nicht von einer Designumstellung betroffen.




man kann ja nur bestes hoffen ^^


----------



## Gunter (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				DawnHellscream am 01.08.2007 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 01.08.2007 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oder einfach nur hoffen, dass es so bleibt wie es ist ...


----------



## xysvenxy (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Zunächst einmal: Der Bereich der die meisten User hier interessieren dürfte, vor allem die täglichen, ist ja wohl 'News'.
Diesem wird ein einzelner Menüpunkt zugeordnet und zudem funktioniert der Link zur Newsübersicht nicht - man landet immer in der selben Ansicht, ältere Newseinträge bleiben damit komplett aussen vor.
Als konstruktiven Vorschlag würde ich dem Menüpunkt 'News' zB Untermenüs wie 'Usernews', News zu den diversen Genres wie Shooter, RTS, MMORPG etc hinzufügen - das wäre übersichtlich und benutzerfreundlich.

Und mal so ganz nebenbei: Habt ihr schon einmal etwas von validem HTML Code gehört?
2244 Fehler alleine auf der Startseite sind schon ein ziemlicher Hammer, findet ihr nicht?
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcgames.de%2F%3Fmenu%3Dhome&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0

Lasst eure Sites doch bitte nicht von Werbeagenturen etc. erstellen sondern von Leuten die sich mit so etwas auskennen.
Nach Schulnoten:
Usability - Mangelhaft
Konformität - Ungenügend
Grafisches Empfinden - Befriedigend (-)
Funktionalität - Mangelhaft

Zudem gibt es noch einige Bugs wie zB, daß die Newsheadline teilweise nicht komplett dargestellt wird - erst wenn man mit der Maus darüberfährt und das Bild deswegen eingeblendet wird, erscheint auch die vollständige Überschrift.
Nebenbei: Was soll dieses absolut unnütze Web 2.0 Feature mit den Bilder die erst angezeigt werden wenn die Maus über dem Link schwebt? Sorgt lediglich für extreme Unruhe auf der Seite.


----------



## pirx (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Super   

Noch mehr Werbung!     

Und im Gegensatz zur Schriftgrösse sind die Avatare ja nun doch definitiv reichlich gross, selbt auf "klein"   

Jedes neue Design gefällt mir weniger


----------



## gfmWarrior (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Wasn das für ne riesen werbung da rechts ? oO Ich glaub es geht los....
Da macht doch lieber das forum breiter...


----------



## waldernie (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

wo ist die schöne news-übersicht geblieben?
wenn ich bei aktuellen news auf "Zur News-Übersicht" klick land ich auf der selben seite wieder   
nutzt FF neuste version
btw fand das alte design übrigends übersichtlicher 
bei dem hier is mir alles irgendwie zu klein geraten..................


----------



## LordTerror270 (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Hab grad mal n' Lesertest geschrieben.
Bezüglich der Lesertests ist das neue Design wirklich besser.
Die Buttons zum einfügen vom Blockschrift usw. funktionieren nun besser, auch wenn noch verbessert werden sollte, das der Text immer nach oben scrollt.
Gut finde ich die möglichkeit, Prozentpunkte statt einfach nur Sterne vergeben zu können, da man schonmal voreilig 5 Sterne vergibt, für ein Spiel, das eher 4 verdient hätte. So sagt man z.B. einfach 85% und alles ist in ordnung.
Schlecht finde ich, dass man den Button zum Lesertest schreiben nicht mehr so gut findet.
Auch die Überschrift sollte deutlicher zu sehen sein.


----------



## fettestulle (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

jo ne also ich begrüße erstmal auch die hellen farben!sieht gut aus und die gestaltung an sich gefällt mir auch vor allem in den foren!aber was ich sehr schade finde is das die startseite sehr unübersichtlich is.man kann kaum die news zu einzelnen themen erkennen.die schrift ist etwas zu klein geraten.aber ich denke man wird sich dran gewöhnen wie schon gesagt.


----------



## Weedo (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Wie komme ich jetzt zu den älteren News?? Die wo schon ein paar Tage oder gar Wochen alt sind.


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Wie komme ich jetzt eig an die Chatstats?
Über google kommt man zwar auch hin aber es wäre schon praktisch wenn des wie vorher wäre. Wie siehts eig inzwischen mit dem Balken aus?


----------



## WGSpritzwasser (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Bonkic am 31.07.2007 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, dann schreibt mal, was ihr davon haltet.
> 
> @sternies:
> thread ausnahmsweise bitte nicht verschieben- danke.



also generell hab ich schon lange auf ein redesign gewartet, weil das alte design doch irgendwie nicht mehr zeitgemäß war.
allerdings hat sich meine hoffnung nicht erfüllt, dass die seite dabei strukturierter und aufgeräumter aussieht.

1. meiner ansicht nach, ist viel zu viel und vor allem viel zu große werbung platziert (bei mir wg. adblock alles weiß)

2. es hat einfach schon lange zu viel werbung für schwestermagazine. die werbung im header muss meiner ansicht nach ausreichen. die leute besuchen nicht >pcgames.de< um informationen zu aktuellen kinofilmen und ps2-games zu bekommen!!
was werbung etc. angeht, kommt es mir so vor, als wäre 1/3 pcgames-inhalt und der rest werbung für sft, irgendwelche pcspiele, widescreen, download-plattformen, yahoo etc.
was yahoo angeht: keiner geht auf diese seite, um suchmaschinen zu benutzen. die leute nehmen sicher eher ihre im browser integrierten tools für google etc. insb. da der neue ie dieses feature nun auch hat.

3. die werbung für diverse spiele am oberen "inhaltrand" per flash finde ich absolut unangebracht. es ist nervig, wenn man erst mal scollen muss, um zu aktuellen inhalten zu kommen. zudem halte ich es ein wenig für unseriös, wenn ein objektiv bewertendes spielemagazin werbung für irgendwelche spiele macht.

4. die anordnung der eigentlichen inhalte ist für mich undurchschaubar, unlogisch und "unhandlich". die ganzen blöche nebeneinander zu platzieren führt, wie schon von eingesn usern bemängelt, zu vor allem bei hohen auflösungen viel zu kleinen "minispalten". eine anordnung untereinander wäre da sicher besser und zudem wäre nicht die halbe seite leer, weil die linke spalte nur halb so viele einträge beinhaltet wie die rechte (siehe "beliebteste news" und rechts daneben den "news-ticker").

alles in allem find ich vor allem die news-seite viel zu vollgestopft. allerdings nicht erst durch das neue design, sondern schon wesentlich länger. eine andere anordnung der einzelnen blöcken und ein wenig "aufräumen" würde sehr helfen.
den rest, die farben usw. find ich absolut in ordnung.


----------



## mag0r (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Danielovitch am 31.07.2007 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Mwäh
> 
> Ich hab dank Firefox und AdBlock Plus zwei riesige weiße Kästen hier auf der Seite. Muss soviel Werbung wirklich sein? Ansonsten wirkt das alles irgendwie unstrukturiert, vor allem rechts und unten. Ich fand das alte Design besser.



genau meine meinung ist irgendwie alles weiß geworden dank adblock und die HARWARE-News fehlen mir ganz arg...


----------



## DeViL_MaN (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen... ("Spritzspringbrunnen")

ey das Design tut mir in den Augen weh... nichts ist intuitiv, alles irgendwie überüllt und bah... 

is jetzt net sehr qualitativ aber vor mir wurds eigentlich super aufn Punkt gebracht...


macht doch vorher nen Poll zu nem neuen Design oder sowas...

also so such ich die Seite garantiert nicht mehr oft auf... einzige was mich hier schon gehalten hat war oft genug nur das kommentieren von News und die Übersicht dieser (immerhin 3 Spalten, schön in Tage unterteilt..) , aber mit dem Design... nee ... da gibt die Konkurrenz deutlich mehr her... 

sehr sehr schwach...


----------



## Bonez (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

jetzt hab ich extra die schriftgröße bei mir hochgesetzt um was lesen zu können  das neue Design ist definitiv  nicht mein Fall, auch wenn es ein paar Sachen doch besser löst. Aber zuerst müssen die Basics 



Spoiler



ich hasse denglish 


stimmen, bevor man sich an die olympischen Disziplinen wagt


----------



## el-murmolo (1. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

also ich fand des alte besser irgendwie übersichtlicher

so ansich ist das design ja was neues und sieht gut aus  aber es lässt sich nicht gut lesen  
zum glück gibts bei pcgh.de noch des alte


----------



## HLP-Andy (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Nachdem ich gestern PCGames.de gemieden habe, seh ich heute, dass gleich zwei meiner Vorschläge umgesetzt wurden:

1. Die Abtrennung der News mit Datums-Balken, womit man sich auch erspart, dass in den News 20 mal untereinander das selbe Datum angezeigt wird. Gut gemacht, allerdings solltet ihr jetzt noch den freien Platz nutzen um dort den Spielenamen anzuzeigen, damit man nicht die gesamte Headline lesen muss.
2. Ihr habt eine Lösung gefunden, damit man mit dem Zeiger nicht mehr ins Leere klickt, sobald das Bild aufpoppt und sich der Text verschiebt. Ebenfalls gut gemacht!

Jetzt nur noch die furchtbaren Kommentare ändern (die jetzige Lösung mit den Doppelkommentaren in der News und im Forum ist ja wohl ein Witz) und die wichtigsten Kritikpunkte wären behoben.


----------



## Sukultan (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Da der andere Thread geschlossen wurde, schreibe ich hier noch einmal meine Meinung zum neuen Design:

Das Einzige, daß ich optisch an dem neuen Layout gut finde, ist das Farbschema.

Aber ansonsten ist schon allein die Startseite, sozusagen das Entree einer Webseite, ein einziger "Overkill". Leider völlig unübersichtlich, da z.B. die einzelnen Spalten wie eine Textwüste wirken (die Bilder tauchen ja erst auf, wenn man mit der Maus raufgeht) - andererseits würde bei mehr Bildern wahrscheinlich auch noch die letzte Hoffnung auf eine Übersichtsmöglichkeit verlorengehen.

Inhaltlich gefällt mir der Wegfall der vorherigen Antwortmöglichkeit auf News überhaupt nicht (wurde schon von anderen Nutzern erwähnt; dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, zumal meine meisten Kommentare zu News erfolgen).

Außerdem ist der Text der Postings von Nutzern meistens zentriert. Das geht zu Lasten der Lesbarkeit ! Offensichtlich ist das aber wohl ein Fehler, denn manche Postings sind im Blocksatz formatiert.

Sehr gut finde ich die neue Video-Sektion. Da ich den PC Games-Reporter schmerzlich vermisse, hoffe ich, daß wenigstens in diesem Bereich ab und zu mal ein Testvideo erscheint. Der Inhalt der DVD ist ja in dieser Hinsicht leider mehr als kläglich.

Für mich ist die PC Games-Homepage immer erheblich ansprechender gewesen, als z.B. die der GameStar, weil sie übersichtlich, klar strukturiert und nicht so verspieltbar war. Ich hoffe also, daß das mit der Übersichtlichkeit besser wird. - Ich bin zwar ein Spieler, aber das bezieht sich auf PC Spiele, nicht auf Webseiten.


----------



## ben-armbruester (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Hallo zusammen,

es wird auch weiterhin noch einiges verbessert und geändert. Wir beachten eure Wünsche und Meinungen. Doch wie soll man es jedem Recht machen, wenn man seine Meinung nicht kennt?

Die neue Seite ist kein Grund, unsere Community zu verlassen. Sie wird an euch angepasst, damit ihr euch wohlfühlt.

Liebe Grüße,
Ben


----------



## addi81 (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				ben.armbrüster am 02.08.2007 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch wie soll man es jedem Recht machen, wenn man seine Meinung nicht kennt?



Ähm LOL!?
Wir haben hier auf der Seite ja weder Quick-Poll, noch Forum in dem man die Meinung erfragen könnte. Und die wäre wohl mit weitem Abstand so ausgefallen "Wir brauchen kein neues Design" .


----------



## BitByter (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				ben.armbrüster am 02.08.2007 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es wird auch weiterhin noch einiges verbessert und geändert. Wir beachten eure Wünsche und Meinungen. Doch wie soll man es jedem Recht machen, wenn man seine Meinung nicht kennt?
> 
> ...


das glaube ich euch, kein ding, aber gaaaanz wichtig: ändert die orangene schrift auf blauem grund (im forum die namen...) das ist ne katastrophe und mir rinnts eiskalt den rücken runter, wenn ich sehe wie wenig demjenigen von farbe beigebracht wurde, der das verbrochen hat... schon mal gelb auf weiss gesehen? das ist in etwa genau so schlimm! bitte, bitte ändert das...!
      -----leerzeile für signatur------


----------



## shimmyrot (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Bitte fügt doch wieder eine Newsliste neben grad offenen News ein, das macht das ganze vieeel angenehmer.


----------



## Blubberkopf (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Warum wurde das nicht im Heft angekündigt? Oder habe ich das überlesen?

Jedenfalls: Willkommen im Einheitsbrei der deutschen Spieleseiten. Aber schön sieht es trotzdem aus.

Darüber müssen wir mal auf der Games Convention ein Wörtchen reden   .


----------



## TBrain (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				BitByter am 02.08.2007 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> das glaube ich euch, kein ding, aber gaaaanz wichtig: ändert die orangene schrift auf blauem grund (im forum die namen...) das ist ne katastrophe und mir rinnts eiskalt den rücken runter, wenn ich sehe wie wenig demjenigen von farbe beigebracht wurde, der das verbrochen hat... schon mal gelb auf weiss gesehen? das ist in etwa genau so schlimm! bitte, bitte ändert das...!
> -----leerzeile für signatur------



Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass das nur der Fall ist wenn man über "Meine Diskussionen" einen Thread öffnet (also der orangene Name und die fehlende Abtrennung der Sig). Wenn man ganz normal in einen Thread geht ist das alles OK

ist wohl noch ein Bug, der bald behoben wird.

Irgendwie wünscht man sich, die Seite wäre mal eine Zeit lang Beta-Getestet worden, bevor sie online ging.


----------



## BitByter (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				TBrain am 02.08.2007 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> BitByter am 02.08.2007 11:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stimmt...
-----leerzeile für signatur------


----------



## crackajack (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				TBrain am 02.08.2007 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass das nur der Fall ist wenn man über "Meine Diskussionen" einen Thread öffnet (also der orangene Name und die fehlende Abtrennung der Sig). Wenn man ganz normal in einen Thread geht ist das alles OK


Es gibt durchaus weitere Sachen, wo sich das Blau mit dem Orange "arrangieren" muss. z.b. die "mehr" Knöpfe in den blauen Boxen von Alles zu Crysis oder der Games Convention sowie die Links bei der Heftwerbung am rechten Rand.

Ich finde aber genau diesen "aggresiven" Kontrast eigentlich toll. Die sonstigen hauptsächlich verwendeten Farben sind ja ansonsten wirklich etwas trist, kühl oder fast schon deprimierend und mit den kleinen orangen Tupfern wird das Gesamtergebnis irgendwie aufgelockert und passt imo zusammen.
Passt ja auch zu Widescreen oder Videogameszone bzw. der gamerunlimited Werbung. So würden die ja komplett aus dem Rahmen fallen, wenn das die einzigen orangen Akzente wären.

Edit @ BitByter
Gelb auf Weiß ist doch etwas völlig anderes?


----------



## alceleniel (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Jetzt besteht der Inhaltsbereich zu 1/3 aus Werbung. Ich meine den Werbebanner rechts, der viel zu breit ist. 

Dann finde ich Die beliebtesten News überflüssig. Wenn, dann lese oder überfliege ich alle News und es interessiert mich weniger welche nun am meisten gelesen werden. Vorschlag: macht dort die aktuellsten News hin.

PS: Nachdem ich auf Vorschau geklickt habe hat sich der Werbebanner nach rechts außerhalb des Inhatlsbereiches verschoben (IE6).


----------



## NSA (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich bin dafür das ihr das PCGH design übernehmt.

Its einfach übersichtlicher als das neue "klein klein" hier.


----------



## BitByter (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				crackajack am 02.08.2007 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit @ BitByter
> Gelb auf Weiß ist doch etwas völlig anderes?



das problem ist, das man das orange auf dem blau nicht gut lesen kann. dieser kontrast ist schlicht müll. gelb und weiss ist im grunde was anderes, ja, aber man kann gelb auf weiss auch nicht gut lesen und deswegen dieses beispiel...
der komplementärkontrast gelb zu blau (im grunde haben wir nichts anderes hier, nur hier ist es gelb-orange und es müsste sein blau-violett) würde gehen, allerdings wurde das nicht konsequent umgesetzt. zu dem orange müsste ein dunkles blau her (wie man bei dem logut-button sieht), damit der kontrast wieder stimmmt. aber dieses blau mit diesem orange (und dem ganze weiß/hellgrau/hellblau drumrum) sorgt dafür, dass man das nicht vernünftig lesen kann. die schrift (die noch dazu zu klein ist, was dem kontrast da auch nicht entgegen kommt) verschwimmt... da hat mMn einfach jemand gepennt...
das weiss macht sich auf den blau sehr viel besser und beisst nicht in den augen...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				ben.armbrüster am 02.08.2007 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es wird auch weiterhin noch einiges verbessert und geändert. Wir beachten eure Wünsche und Meinungen. Doch wie soll man es jedem Recht machen, wenn man seine Meinung nicht kennt?
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber was hier angestellt wurde geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr.  Es wurde ein - offensichtlich - unzureichend getestetes und entwickeltes Design ohne Zielgruppenbefragung live geschaltet.

Ihr habt früher mal gefragt ob ihr zu vBulletin wechseln sollt. Ein Großteil der User hat entweder dagegen gestimmt oder wußte mit dem Begriff nichts anzufangen.

Warum könnt ihr sowas nicht auch beim Layout machen? Ist ein Quickpoll der Marke





			
				Beispiel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie würden Sie sich ein Redesign der PCGames Homepage wünschen?
> [_] Moderneres Layout/Farben.
> [_] Klarer strukturiert, mehr hierarchische Strukturen.
> [_] Im Prinzip alles so lassen, nur ein bisschen "neuer".
> [_] Gar nicht. Die Homepage ist gut so wie sie ist.


wirklich zuviel verlangt?

Ich kann mich nämlich nicht daran erinnern, dass sich User beschwert hätten, dass
* sie Scrollbars im Smileyfenster
* ne kleinere Schriftgröße
* zentrierten Text in den Foren
haben wollten.   

Im Gegenteil, es wurde immer wieder gesagt was noch fehlt, zB eine vernünftige Skalierung der Page mit hohen Auflösungen - was ja _immer_ noch nicht gegeben ist, jetzt fast noch weniger als vorher.

Vielleicht sollte sich das Webdesignteam von Computec mal folgenden Spruch anschauen: "Weniger ist mehr, und valider Code ist besser". Web 2.0 heißt eben _nicht_ sinnlose Features wie Bildereinblendungen on "mouseover" und so nur damit es halt drin ist. 

Solange Browser unterschiedliche Renderengines verwenden und/oder von verschiedenen Teams entwickelt/gepflegt werden, ist es unmöglich auf allen Browsern ein identisches Layout zu erzeugen. Es kann auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein, mit einer Massenvergewaltigung von DIVs und TABLEs zu versuchen genau dieses zu erzwingen. Weil das geht spätestens dann in die Binsen, wenn auf einem Rechner die Schriftart XYZ nicht vorhanden ist und der Browser auf eine Ersatzschrift ausweicht, welche dann wieder andere Zeichenabstände und Buchstabenbreiten hat.

Ich würde also nicht versuchen auf Teufel komm raus das Layout so hinzubiegen, dass es überall gleich aussieht, sondern auf sauberes Webdesign zu achten (spricht CSS und co) und kleine Unterschiede einfach hinzunehmen.

Aus diesem Versuch das Layout einzubetonieren ergibt sich dann die abstruße Tatsache, dass sogar www.microsoft.com weniger als 1% der Fehler hat welche die PCG Homepage aufweist (29 gegen 2400-und-ein-paar-zerquetschte) - und Microsoft ist ja nun wirklich nicht dafür bekannt sich an Standards zu halten. 

Ach ja, etwas was mit gerade so aufgefallen ist. Die Seite zum Erstellen eines Posts sieht jetzt so bei mir aus.     (Man beachte den aus unerfindlichen Gründen präsenten horizontalen Scrollbalken.  )

Ich muss sagen, ich fühl mich in gewisser Weise übergangen und einfach so vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt welche den Besuch der Seite für mich schwieriger/unbequemer/uninteressanter machen. Was war nochmal der Grund eine Webseite auf zu suchen?


----------



## darkdestroyer (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				ben.armbrüster am 02.08.2007 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es wird auch weiterhin noch einiges verbessert und geändert. Wir beachten eure Wünsche und Meinungen. Doch wie soll man es jedem Recht machen, wenn man seine Meinung nicht kennt?
> 
> ...


seit ihr etwas überrascht, dass die opera-user angepisst sind, weil das forum bei ihnen komplett im arsch ist?
ne vernünftige news-übersicht wurde schon bei der letzten überarbeitung gefordert, da sie da zunächst auch gefehlt hatte. gelernt habt ihr daraus nix.

vor 3 jahren oder so gabs schon mal ne größere überarbeitung, da gabs vor der eigentlichen umstellung auf nem zweiten server ne parallelversion, auf die zunächst mal nur die sternies losgelassen worden sind und die haben gesagt, was noch zu verbessern ist.
und ich bin mir sicher, 90% der mängel die hier genannt wurden, hättet ihr schon so "im kleinen kreis" erfahren.
aber diesmal scheint ihr sowas entweder nicht gemacht zu haben, die hinweise ignoriert oder die sternies sind blind...


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				darkdestroyer am 02.08.2007 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> aber diesmal scheint ihr sowas entweder nicht gemacht zu haben, die hinweise ignoriert oder die sternies sind blind...



ersteres....


----------



## addi81 (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Wo die Opera User hier ne Sonderstellung herjammern wollen, möcht ich nur mal andeuten, daß es auf dem Firefox, den ja ungleich mehr Leute nutzen, auch nicht viel besser aussieht:
Beispiel


----------



## Ra-Tiel (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

@Bonkic: seh ich da die erste Protestsignatur gegen das neue Layout?


----------



## Atropa (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				darkdestroyer am 02.08.2007 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> aber diesmal scheint ihr sowas entweder nicht gemacht zu haben, die hinweise ignoriert oder die sternies sind blind...



Um deinen stumpfen Verdacht zu wiederlegen: Nein, wir Sternträger wurden dieses mal auch nicht mit eingebunden, wir wurden genau wie alle anderen hier mit dem neuen "Design" vor den Kopf gestossen.


----------



## darkdestroyer (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				addi81 am 02.08.2007 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo die Opera User hier ne Sonderstellung herjammern wollen, möcht ich nur mal andeuten, daß es auf dem Firefox, den ja ungleich mehr Leute nutzen, auch nicht viel besser aussieht:
> Beispiel


was willst du? beim ff is die fürs forum genutzte fläche halt schmal, aber das scheint ja gewollt zu sein.
bei opera sind die posts falsch sortiert(auf der seite sind die alten posts unten) und die rechte werbung und die unteren "menüs" hängen mitten im thread drin, das is ne andere kategorie.


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 02.08.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bonkic: seh ich da die erste Protestsignatur gegen das neue Layout?




ich denke meine signatur bedarf keiner weiteren erläuterung...    

wer will kann sie auch gerne übernehmen.


----------



## marilynmarduk (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Also mein größtes Problem ist und bleibt die viel zu kleine Schrift und das der Platz der z.B für Foren- bzw. Newskommentare verwendet wird, viel zu klein ist. Dies sollte auf jeden Fall noch geändert werden, da es sonst wirklich anstrengend ist hier etwas zu lesen. Und seit der Tft Schwemme sollte die Auflösung 1280x1024 ja auch nicht wirklich selten sein.

Ansonsten sollten die News wieder klarer strukturiert sein. Warum nicht einfach nach Datum und Genres sortieren?

Aber das wichtigste, bitte vergrößert den Platz für Texte (Nicht so kleine Spalten) und vorallem die Schriftgröße oder passt das so an, dass es auch für Leute die höhere Auflösungen verwendet gut lesbar bleibt. Schließlich ist das ja der Grund warum hier die meisten Leute vorbei schauen, um etwas zu lesen 

Es würden bestimmt auch weniger Leute die Heft PcGames kaufen, wenn die Artikel dort alle ca 6 cm breit wären, in einer Schriftgröße von 4 geschrieben wären und der Rest Werbung sein würde oder? ^^

Ps: Ansonsten finde ich das neue Layout in Ordnung und es wirkt moderner, aber die von mir kritisierten Punkte müssten dringend verändert werden.


----------



## Cicero (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Guten Abend,

sorry Leute, aber die jetzige Startseite finde ich einfach nur unübersichtlich.
Zuviele Überschriften, anklickbare Textzeilen, zuviel Animation etc. 
Die alte Startseite war definitiv besser.

Cicero


----------



## lucdec (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Also, ich bin kaum noch aktiv...

Die Diskussionen der letzten 7 Tage verschwinden auch bald alle, da nirgends mehr poste.

Ich bin wie viele andere dafür, dass die alte PCG-Seite zurückkommt... (Mit dem alten Forum natürlich)

Das hier ist einfach...nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.


----------



## Loosa (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Cicero am 02.08.2007 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Zuviele Überschriften, anklickbare Textzeilen, zuviel Animation etc.
> Die alte Startseite war definitiv besser.


Das ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Seit der Newsticker von der Startseite verschwand gucke ich da fast gar nicht mehr hin. Das Forum ist meine Startseite  
Die Ältere war aber definitiv besser.



			
				lucdec am 02.08.2007 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin wie viele andere dafür, dass die alte PCG-Seite zurückkommt... (Mit dem alten Forum natürlich)


Wird nicht passieren. Das Design konnte eine Auffrischung vertragen und Web2.0 (was für ein böses Wort) scheint auf den ersten Blick gut integriert.
Kann man nur hoffen, dass den größten Kritikpunkten hier etwas entgegengearbeitet wird


----------



## Zubunapy (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Tja. Da der andere Thread geschlossen wurde, muss ich wohl hier auf einen "Comment "Antworten:




> Ich weiß nicht was du meinst.


Doch weißt du! Du stimmst mir nur nicht zu, oder?



> Ich habe zwar auch schon genügend Kritikpunkte (im internen thread) gebracht, aber die Farbgebung finde ich gelungen. Sowas ist halt noch subjektiver wie logischer, intuitiver, optisch ansprechender Aufbau einer Seite, wo es imo eben zum Teil hapert.



Naja. Geschmackssache. Ich empfand das Blau als angenehmer für´s Auge. Dieses Grau ist einfach zu trist (für mich).



> Das ist jetzt hoffentlich nicht dein ernst?
> Wenn ich alle möglichen Klicks in der Leiste versuche und mich auf jeder erscheinenden Seite nach Lesertests umgucke, brauche ich nicht solange.....


Ist leider kein Witz. 




> Die Hauptgruppe ist nunmal Tests. Was soll da sonst drunter sein?
> OK, Lesertests könnte man immer noch problemlos ausschreiben, aber wirklich nötig ist das imo nicht.


Ich fände es besser. Es wäre wahrlich kein Akt. Und wenn es der Übersicht dient, dann kann man es dpch auch tun.




> Ich sehe das noch immer:
> 
> Bei dir fehlt die Anzeige?


Ja. Wo siehst du es denn? Sonst war oben immer ein geschlossener Brief zu sehen.





> Die Zeit wurde im Forum noch nie eingefärbt.



Doch, wurde sie. Wenn man auf "Forum" in der Navileiste oben klickte, erschien/ erscheint noch heute die Themenübersicht. Und dort waren dann alle Rubriken, in denen etwas vor max 5min geschrieben wurde, mit roten Zeiten gekennzeichnet, während die anderen schwarz geschrieben waren. Irgendwie kann ich es nicht besser erklären :-o 



> Aber du meinst doch im Newsticker das bei den letzten News die Zeit rot dargestellt wurde, oder?



Mmh. Ist mir nie aufgefallen 

Edit: Man hat meine Gebete bezüglich der Farben erhört. Danke


----------



## HLP-Andy (2. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Jetzt habt ihr Zeilenumbrüche, Smileys und UBB-Tags in die Kommentare eingebaut, aber es nützt nichts, man kann damit nicht mehr ordentlich kommunizieren, dafür ist der Platz einfach zu klein. Es ist lästig zu lesen, es ist lästig zu schreiben, es ist kein Platz für Uhrzeit und Bearbeiten, etc.

Gesteht es euch einfach ein, ihr habt es probiert, es funktioniert nicht, also macht es rückgängig. Besser einen Fehler spät erkennen als gar nicht.


----------



## addi81 (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				darkdestroyer am 02.08.2007 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> was willst du?


Ganz ehrlich? Leute wie dich dazu bewegen noch mehr zu jammern wie ungerecht sie doch behandelt werden .

Sorry aber daß du auf reinen Spam hereinfällst, dafür kann ich nunmal auch nichts .


----------



## TBrain (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				HLP-Andy am 02.08.2007 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habt ihr Zeilenumbrüche, Smileys und UBB-Tags in die Kommentare eingebaut, aber es nützt nichts, man kann damit nicht mehr ordentlich kommunizieren, dafür ist der Platz einfach zu klein. Es ist lästig zu lesen, es ist lästig zu schreiben, es ist kein Platz für Uhrzeit und Bearbeiten, etc.
> 
> Gesteht es euch einfach ein, ihr habt es probiert, es funktioniert nicht, also macht es rückgängig. Besser einen Fehler spät erkennen als gar nicht.



Wenn du auf "Alle Kommentare lesen" klickst kommst du zum verknüpften News-Thread. Da ist dann alles so wie bisher auch.

Das Feld zur Eingabe der Kommentare soll wohl lediglich dazu dienen, dass man schneller und bequemer einen Kommentar abgeben kann.


----------



## crackajack (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Zubunapy am 02.08.2007 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich weiß nicht was du meinst.
> 
> 
> Doch weißt du! Du stimmst mir nur nicht zu, oder?


Jup.


> > ....aber die Farbgebung finde ich gelungen. Sowas ist halt noch subjektiver wie logischer, intuitiver, optisch ansprechender Aufbau einer Seite, wo es imo eben zum Teil hapert.
> 
> 
> Naja. Geschmackssache. Ich empfand das Blau als angenehmer für´s Auge. Dieses Grau ist einfach zu trist (für mich).


Ich fand das alte, dünklere Blau von 2005 (?) eig. am Besten. Aber die jetzige Farbgebung gefällt mir besser wie das bleiche Babyblau.


> > Ich sehe das noch immer:
> >
> > Bei dir fehlt die Anzeige?
> 
> ...


Wurde das Bild nicht angezeigt?
Versuchen wir es mit einem Link:
http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/2439/mailcu2.png
Beim Login-/Logoutfeld ist das Briefsymbol.



> > Die Zeit wurde im Forum noch nie eingefärbt.
> 
> 
> Doch, wurde sie.


Aso, sorry, die Übersicht benutze ich eig. nie, von daher habe ich gar nicht gerafft was du meintest.
So machte die Vermisstenmeldung natürlich Sinn.^^



			
				TBrain am 03.08.2007 00:29 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 02.08.2007 23:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joa, die Lösung ist doch prima? (Wenn HLP bei HL2-themen auch so kritikfähig wäre.^^)
Vorher musste man ins Forum wechseln, wenn man eine News kommentieren wollte, nun tippselt man eben schnell direkt in der News und kann bei Bedarf auch ins Forum um richtig zu diskutieren.

Wobei hier (alle Kommentare zeigen) ebenso wie von Meine Diskussionen aus auf ....forum&s.... statt der ....0901&s... verlinkt wird. Und das ist vom Design etwas oranger.


----------



## HLP-Andy (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				crackajack am 03.08.2007 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, die Lösung ist doch prima? (Wenn HLP bei HL2-themen auch so kritikfähig wäre.^^)
> Vorher musste man ins Forum wechseln, wenn man eine News kommentieren wollte, nun tippselt man eben schnell direkt in der News und kann bei Bedarf auch ins Forum um richtig zu diskutieren.
> 
> Wobei hier ebenso wie von Meine Diskussionen aus auf ....forum&s.... statt der ....0901&s... verlinkt wird. Und das ist vom Design etwas oranger.


Gut, zugegeben, das "Alle Kommentare anzeigen" hatte ich vor meinem Posting hier nicht gesehen. Und ich könnte schwören die Uhrzeit gabs vorher auch noch nicht.

Wenn man sich ansieht wie es zuerst war und was ich in diesem Thread deshalb gefordert habe: Zeilenumbrüche, Smileys, UBB-Tags, Uhrzeit, Verbindung mit Forum und andere Schriftfarbe bei der Texteingabebox - dann freut es mich durchaus zugeben zu müssen, dass 100% von meinen Vorschlägen umgesetzt wurden.

Ähnlich wie bei den News, wo meine beiden Vorschläge ebenfalls umgesetzt wurden. (Das Problem beheben, dass man nach dem aufploppen des Bildes ins leere klickt und die Datumsanzeige bei den einzelnen News-Headlines abschaffen und dafür einen Datumsbalken einführen.) Allerdings ist das "ins leere klicken Problem" erst auf der Startseite beim "PCG-Ticker" ausgemerzt, innerhalb einer News beim "Alle Artikel zum Thema"-Feld noch nicht.

PS: Und wir sind sehr kritikfähig, wüsste auch gar nicht was du damit meinst! 


/edit:

Gerade noch ein Bug aufgefallen, wenn man einen Kommentar über das Mini-Texteingabefeld in der News schreibt und anschließend in den Kommentar-Thread ins Forum wechselt, dann wird seine Signatur nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Jared (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich finde das neue neue PCG Design schick, aber sehr *unübersichtlich*. Die Content-Spalte ist im vergleich zum Rest viel zu klein. Das, worum es eigentlich geht (die Inhalte) wird von voll gepfropften Kundebundspalten zusammengepresst. 600px Content in einem 1000px Design ist einfach zu wenig.

Die Newsseite (für mich bisher die wichtigste Seite auf PCG) ist eine Katastrophe. Die Newsspalte nimmt noch satt 240 px ein. Der Rest ist uninformativer Müll.

Außerdem ist die Seite noch langsamer geworden all die alte. Beim Klick in der Bildergalerie wird doch tatsächlich jedes Mal die ganze Seite neu geladen. Schnelles durchblättern ist da völlig unmöglich. Ich schlaf dabei hier fast vorm Monitor ein, trotz DSL. Für Modem und ISDN-Nutzer ist die Seite damit unbenutzbar geworden. Macht sich ein Verlag, der auf möglichst viele Kunden und Besucher angewiesen ist eigentlich keine Gedanken über sowas? Dabei gibt es heute Techniken, die Es ermögliche In halte auszutauschen ohne gleich alles neu Laden zu müssen (AJAX).

Die neue Seite hat sich in meinen Augen im wichtigsten Kriterium, der Benutzbarkeit, dramatisch verschlechtert. Leider machen in letzter Zeit immer mehr große Internetseiten solche essentiellen Fehler. In den letzten Monaten und Wochen wurden unter anderem Tomshardware, Motor-Talk und PCG relaunched und bei allen dreien hat man die Optik über die Benutzbarkeit gestellt. Ich kann euch versichern, dass sich das Mittelfristig als Fehler herausstellen wird! Motor-Talk rudert bereits jetzt unter dem massiven Protest der User zurück. Dabei können sie sich noch glücklich schätzen, dass die User überhaupt protestieren, statt still und leise einfach zu verschwinden, denn eine Seite ohne User kann dicht machen.


----------



## astrocreep (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

nur mal was zur technischen qualität der seite:
sorry, aber im jahr 2007 so etwas abzuliefern ist mehr als peinlich. würde ich hier in der arbeit technisch eine solche seite abliefern müsste ich mir glaube ich sorgen um meinen job machen. tut mir leid, wenn es hart klingt, aber nach fachlicher kompetenz sieht mir das nicht aus. divs vor dem head bereich (!), kein einhalten der xhtml spezifikationen (wenn ihr das schon nehmt, dann bitte einhalten...), zu breit für eine 1024er standardauflösung (wenn auch nur wenige pixel), alleine die startseite liefert über 1000 (!!! respekt) fehler im sgml parser.


----------



## Bonkic (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				astrocreep am 03.08.2007 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> alleine die startseite liefert über 1000 (!!! respekt) fehler im sgml parser.




jo, du bist jetzt mittlerweile so ungefähr der tausendste, der das postet.
langsam wirds langweilig.


----------



## crackajack (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				astrocreep am 03.08.2007 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> divs vor dem head bereich (!), kein einhalten der xhtml spezifikationen (wenn ihr das schon nehmt, dann bitte einhalten...), zu breit für eine 1024er standardauflösung (wenn auch nur wenige pixel), alleine die startseite liefert über 1000 (!!! respekt) fehler im sgml parser.


Jo, als Nutzer der Seite, der nur den Code sieht, ist mir sowas sehr wichtig..... 

1000 Fehler sind drin ...mähmäh.... nicht normgerecht gecodet ...mähmäh... Ja und? Ist doch dem Endbenützer egal was dahinter für ein "Schlamassel" ist, solange es zufriedenstellend funzt.

Du darfst ja die Codezeilen, die überarbeitet werden sollten und Performance bringen oder z.B. Opera als Browser im Forum wieder anständig benützbar machen würden, zitieren.
Am Besten gleich korrigiert. *g*
Aber Fehler, die überhaupt keine Rolle spielen, auch wenn es noch so viele sind, sind uninteressant.


----------



## astrocreep (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

@Bonkic:
ok, sorry, ich hab die 24 seiten posts nicht durchgelesen. nur die ersten 1 1/2 und die letzte und da wurde es nicht erwähnt.

@crackjack:
da muss ich dir leider widersprechen. nur weil ein guter browser dazu in der lage ist die fehler auszubügeln heisst das doch nicht, dass man sie machen darf. das ist doch der komplett falsche ansatz. würde es einen vernünftigen klaren code geben müsste der browser nicht anfangen selbst fehler zu korrigieren, bzw. versuchen fehlerhaften code zu interpretieren. das würde die darstellung beschleunigen.

sie es mal so:
würdest du dich über ein buch voller rechtschreibfehler freuen? du kannst die ja garantiert beim lesen korrigieren und der inhalt kommt trotzdem an, allerdings wesentlich langsamer...


----------



## olaffred (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Wart Ihr im Kindergarten und habt gefragt, wer ein bißchen programmieren und design kann. Das Ergebnis ist einfach nur noch furchtbar.

Besteht Eure Zielgruppe aus Kids bis 8 Jahre? Ich glaube, ich bin hier nicht mehr erwünscht! Kritik im einzelnen, mus ich nicht mehr anbringen, habe Kopfschmerzen von der kleinen Schrift und dem ganzen Farbkasten auf dieser Seite. Solches Layout schafft man nur unter Drogen zu erstellen.


----------



## xysvenxy (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Loosa am 02.08.2007 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird nicht passieren. Das Design konnte eine Auffrischung vertragen und Web2.0 (was für ein böses Wort) scheint auf den ersten Blick gut integriert.
> Kann man nur hoffen, dass den größten Kritikpunkten hier etwas entgegengearbeitet wird


Wo ist denn Web2.0 hier gut integriert?
Web2.0 soll Erleichterungen in Hinblick auf Interaktivität durch die Besucher bringen. Es zum Einblenden von Bildern bei Mouseover zu mißbrauchen ist nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.


----------



## HLP-Andy (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Beim "Melden-Button" bei den Video-Downloads in den News sollte es noch eine Sicherheitsfrage geben die man bestätigen muss.


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Also zusammenfassend möchte ich folgendes kritisieren:
1. Der riesige Leere Balken rechts
2. Fehlender ChatStats Button (die können hier abgerufen werden:
    http://ircserv.computec.de/onis/pcgames.html)
3. Die Zahl 1 bei Threads mit mehr als 30 Postings ist viel zu nah an "zurück"
    dran.
4. So viel Werbung für andere Seiten (die Leiste oben) hab ich noch nirgendwo
    anders gesehen (ging zum Glück mit Adblock+ ganz gut weg)
5. Die falsche Darstellung der Seite mit Opera
6. Die Emoticons links beim erstellen von Postings hat einen Scrollbalken an
    ihrer Unterseite, außerdem sind einige Smilies zu nah beieinander.
7. Die Links sind zu klein

Ich benutze wegen diesen sehr ärgerlichen und vermeidbaren Fehlern zz nur noch pcgh.de. Möchte allerdings, wegen der für mich ungünstigen anordnung der Foren (Hardware zuerst) nicht ganz umsteigen.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Murphy-Sepp am 03.08.2007 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> http://ircserv.computec.de/onis/pcgames.html



Wow, da bin ich ganze 2x vertreten, obwohl ich im Chat bisher so ca. 5x war


----------



## slusho (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

ka .. das forum ist auch nicht gerade nach meinem geschmack. die foren software ist etwas seltsam: zb. der standard das alle beiträge mittig angezeigt werden und neue antworten in einem thread an erster stelle stehen ist gewöhnungsbedürftig bzw. unübersichtlich. zu den werbeeinblendungen mitten im thread möcht ich mich erst nicht äußern ..


----------



## Cicero (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Murphy-Sepp am 03.08.2007 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 4. So viel Werbung für andere Seiten (die Leiste oben) hab ich noch nirgendwo
> anders gesehen ...



Ist mir allerdings auch aufgefallen. Strategisch ganz ungeschickt plaziert, führt die Besucher eher weg von der Seite (Absicht?). 
Ganz unten sind noch mehr Seiten aufgeführt....
Ach ja: Die Werbung hat über Norm zugenommen. Vor allem solche Werbung, die mich am meisten stört: aufploppende Werbeeinblendungen mitten auf der Seite mit verstecktem "Schließen" Button (ich hasse diese Dinger).
 Kann man sicherlich mit Werbeblocker beheben, ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht Sinn DIESER Seite. 

Cicero


----------



## HLP-Andy (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Murphy-Sepp am 03.08.2007 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> 4. So viel Werbung für andere Seiten (die Leiste oben) hab ich noch nirgendwo
> anders gesehen (ging zum Glück mit Adblock+ ganz gut weg)


Das sind die Partnerseiten. Die müssen natürlich bleiben! 




			
				Cicero am 03.08.2007 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir allerdings auch aufgefallen. Strategisch ganz ungeschickt plaziert, führt die Besucher eher weg von der Seite (Absicht?).


Nein, die soll nicht wegführen, die soll zu den Partnerseiten führen. PCGames.de hat einen Link zu uns und wir einen Link zu PCGames.de. (Als Beispiel: www.hlportal.de - rechts unten ist das Banner zu PCGames.de) Als Zeichen, dass wir zusammen arbeiten und uns bei News unterstützen, beispielsweise bei der heutigen id-Steam-News.


----------



## bongj (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich schliesse mich der Mehrheit an:

+ Rein Optisch gefällt mir das Design sehr gut

- das Menu bzw die Schrift ist zu klein
- News sind unübersichtlicher dargestellt (Top 5)
- Rollover Bildchen bei den News stört
- Zuviel Werbung
- Platzverschwendung am Rand links und rechts
- Orange Schrift auf baluem Grund ist relativ schlecht lesbar

Unterm Strich überwiegen für mich die Nachteile des neuen Designs leider. Wobei die meisten Mängel meiner Meinung nach Kleinigkeiten sind und sich leicht beheben lassen... 

Gruss Bongj


----------



## Cicero (3. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				HLP-Andy am 03.08.2007 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Cicero am 03.08.2007 18:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach was, wirklich? *Ironie off
Das diese Seiten Partnerseiten sind, hat hier jeder begriffen. 
Die Frage ist nur, warum diese auf einmal so prominent platziert wurden...

Aber an dieser Stelle offenbart sich ein ganz anderes Problem, welches mittlerweile leider überall in der Presselandschaft zu finden ist: anstatt selbst zu recherchieren und sich persönlich über Sachverhalte zu informieren, werden leider immer mehr "News" von Zweit- oder Drittquellen herangezogen, im schlimmsten Fall sogar einfach wortwörtlich übernommen ohne den Wahrheitsgehalt zu überprüfen. 

Ist keine Kritik an hlportal. de. Ist nur allgemein (und ja, auch auf der pcgames. de) immer häufiger zu finden (wenigstens gibt pcgames.de noch die Quelle an).

Cicero


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Cicero am 03.08.2007 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist nur, warum diese auf einmal so prominent platziert wurden...


Nun, ich weiß nicht ob sie unbedingt so prominent platziert sind, früher waren sie etwas kleiner, aber dafür wesentlich zentraler in der Mitte der Website, jetzt sind sie nur oben im Header. Da könnte genauso gut eine Banner-Werbung oder sonst irgendwas sein.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Das Layout finde ich im großen und ganzen recht gelungen.
Natürlich brauch auch ich eine gewisse Umgewöhnungszeit.

Folgender Punkt stören mich aber SEHR:
*UNBEDINGT eine Abgrenzung zwischen FORUM-Inhalt und Signatur.
Wenn man nicht selbst daran denkt ein paar Leerzeilen einzufügen wird die Nachricht fast unlesbar.*


_____________________________________


----------



## alceleniel (4. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Im IE7 werden die News-Überschriften übrigens unten nicht komplett dargestellt. Im Firefox sieht's ordentlich aus. 

Und sorry, falls das schon erwähnt wurde.


----------



## Sukultan (4. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Auch ich nutze Opera. Wie ich gerade gelesen habe, hängen daran wohl viele von den neuen Problemen, die ich mit dieser Seite habe. Das finde ich sehr schade, denn ich werde natürlich nicht wegen einer Webseite den Browser - mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin - wechseln.
Selbstverständlich bedeutet das für mich, daß ich die PC Games-Webseite erheblich seltener aufrufen werde, wenn sich an dem Problem nichts ändert.


----------



## Teslatier (4. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 04.08.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Folgender Punkt stören mich aber SEHR:
> *UNBEDINGT eine Abgrenzung zwischen FORUM-Inhalt und Signatur.
> Wenn man nicht selbst daran denkt ein paar Leerzeilen einzufügen wird die Nachricht fast unlesbar.*


Das ist ein Fehler, wenn du über "Meine Diskussionen" einen Thread öffnest.

Was mir grad auffällt ist, dass bei mir bei den Smilies jetzt der Scrollbalken ist. War bis vor ca. zwei Tagen noch nicht so.


----------



## Lordghost (4. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

is ja gut das die schrift nu weiß ist, aber im menü links ist nu schrift und hintergrund weiß, beabsichtigt? ^^ Edit: wieder blau, aha ^^

und warum gibts bei manchen themen keine signaturen? und warum sehen manche anders aus als andere?   

naja ich bin ja der festen überzeugung das das noch was wird 

Blub

btw: scrollbalken iss bei mir da und trennstrich für die signaturen auch.

und thx für die "alte"-news übersicht.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (4. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Das Design gefällt mir recht gut, aber der News Bereich ist unübersichtlicher als vorher.  Vor allen die teilweise halb abgeschnittenden Überschriften nerven , ich finde da solte nachgebessert werden .
Vorher hatte man alle News im Blick , das ist jetzt leider nicht mehr so .


----------



## Chemenu (4. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Was sagt man dazu, da komm ich aus dem Urlaub und ocgames.de erstrahlt im neuen Design.   

Gefällt mir sehr gut!  

Mehr gibts dazu, von meiner Seite, nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Anbei (4. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Gibt es eigentlich auch mal ein Feedback wann die angesprochenen Fehler beseitigt werden?


----------



## blackbirdi (4. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Bonkic am 31.07.2007 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, dann schreibt mal, was ihr davon haltet.
> 
> @sternies:
> thread ausnahmsweise bitte nicht verschieben- danke.




hmmmm

Also ich will nicht zickig klingen ( bin auch keine Frau  )

Ich komme mit diesem Design beim besten Willen überhauptnicht klar.

Ich rufe die Seite auf...   ........ und ich habe keine Ahnung wo wie was warum.   

Ich finde nichts mehr auf meiner ehemals lieben PCgames.de  !!!!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Anbei am 04.08.2007 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich auch mal ein Feedback wann die angesprochenen Fehler beseitigt werden?



Wie du evtl schon festgestellt hast, arbeiten unsere Programmierer fast Tag und Nacht daran, Verbesserungswünsche umzusetzen.  pcgames.de wird ständig weiter entwickelt, verbessert, Fehler ausgemerzt etc. pp. Manches kommt früher, manches etwas später. Aber es kommt


----------



## Anbei (5. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				SebTh am 05.08.2007 01:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Anbei am 04.08.2007 20:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Festgestellt habe ich das nicht  , da das Forum mit Opera ein einziges Durcheinander ist und meine innere Stimme mir sagt, nein benutze nicht den IE7  
Aber ich hoffe das die artbeiten schnell und sauber von statten gehen.


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (5. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Also ich muss gestehen, das neue Design ist mir einfach zu unübersichtlich und furchtbar strukturiert. Auch mit dem IE wird es nicht besser.
Die Spielerei mit dem sich vergrößernden Kästchen bei den News ist ja ganz nett, aber auch das ist eher störend, wenn man die News durchforstet.
Dazu die leeren Flächen und die ungleichen Zeilenlängen der Spalten - es wirkt einfach nicht durchdacht.
Naja, ich bin ja wenigstens nicht der einzige, den es stört.

Was mir jedoch sehr gut gefällt, ist das Menu im linken Frame und auch das oben mit den verschiedenen Links zu den Schwerster-HPs ist gelungen.

MfG Tikki


----------



## woerli (5. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Zu viele Informationen, zu bunt, alles in allem für mich zu unübersichtlich.

Wenn man sich nicht stundenlang auf der Seite aufhält und auskennt, sondern nur kurz die neusten nach Neuigkeiten schauen möchte, ungeeignet.  

Ich finde es besser, wenn man die benötigten Informationen durch klicken auf einen weiteren Link vorsortieren kann (Blogs, usw.). Alles gleichzeitig und jedes bunter als das andere ist mir einfach zu viel.


----------



## kingston (5. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich schreib es hier nochmal rein, falls es noch nicht gemeldet wurde. 
In Verbindung mit Opera wird der letzte Eintrag in einem Thread als erstes gezeigt und der erste ganz am Ende.


----------



## dracos (5. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Tja, sieht nicht schlecht aus. Natürlich gibt es auch ein großes "aber".

Etwas vermisse ich schon. Einen hierachischen Threadbaum, so wie es ihn im alten Layout gab. Antworten auf Antworten kann man so besser verfolgen.

Aber es scheint so zu sein das diese modernen Forenprogramme von (sorry) Deppen geschrieben werden (ich vermute mal das euer Forum auch nicht auf eurem Mist gewachsen ist). Diese Forenprogrammierer sollten sich mal 10 Jahre alte Newsreader anschauen die für das Usenet erstellt wurden. Klar, Übersichtlich, Strukturiert.

Man konnte sofort sehen wer wem auf welchen Thread geantwortet hat. Und das in einer nahezu beliebigen Tiefe des Threadbaums.

Ach so, ja. A bisserl schmal is scho, gell?


----------



## Zubunapy (6. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Wenn ich mal kurz zusammenfassen darf, was ich bisher gelesen habe: Viele Verschlimmbesserungen ruinieren eine eigentlich wunderbar funktionierende Website.
Schade. Aber ich bin sicher, ihr arbeitet bereits an einem Patch, der die angesprochenen Bugs beheben soll. Denn so darf die Saite nicht bleiben. Sonst brauchen wir alle bald eine Stärkere brille und ein GPS, um diese Internetpräsenz verstehen zu können.


----------



## XIII13 (6. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich stimme Zubunapy zu, aber ist es normal, dass bei diesem Thread das alte Design angezeigt wird? Vielleicht als vorschau (oder eher Rückschau)?

Vor allem stört mich die Werbung, viel zu viel Platz in Anspruch nimmt.

Vielleicht wäre es praktisch, wenn es (wie z.B. bei UTZone) einen Schalter für das alte und das neue Design gäbe, zumindest bis das neuere Optimiert wird.
edit: Sehe gerade, dass das hier anscheinend genau so etwas ist. Ich nehme alles zurück. 

Oder das ist gar nicht für normalsterbliche User bestimmt und Nali hat einen falschen link gepostet. Das würde erklären, warum der Thread mit dem Link verschwunden ist (vorher stand er mit einem Closed- Zeichen da).


----------



## Knabe (6. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

mal ne frage..habs grad ganz zufällig entdeckt und weiß auch nicht warum..

wenn ich über diesen
link auf die seite gehe, hab ich plötzlich das alte design wieder. ist das normal bzw. beabsichtigt?


----------



## XIII13 (6. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Knabe am 06.08.2007 00:56 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage..habs grad ganz zufällig entdeckt und weiß auch nicht warum..
> 
> wenn ich über diesen
> link auf die seite gehe, hab ich plötzlich das alte design wieder. ist das normal bzw. beabsichtigt?



Das meinte ich. Reicht übrigens bei der Webadresse das *www* durch *dev* zu ersetzen.


----------



## TheRealBlade (6. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

hm also ich find das Design jetzt auch nich so gut wie das alte aber das ist vielleicht ne Geschmackssache. mir ist jedoch aufgefallen das gelesene foren(beiträge) nicht mehr ausgegraut sind und ich mich seit dem immer verklicke weil ich nich weis ob schon was neues geschrieben wurde oder nicht  
hoffe auch das da noch einiges getan wird. 


PS: solange das alte design über dev.pcgames.de noch funktioniert werde ich wohl dies weiternutzen.


----------



## olstyle (6. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				XIII13 am 06.08.2007 01:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Knabe am 06.08.2007 00:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist nen Fehler bei Versenden von Forenbenachrichtigungen dass man manchmal den Link bekommt. Ist aber wie der Name schon sagt nur für Seiten-Entwickler . Hab es hier selbst mal gepostet aber das wurde wieder gelöscht.


----------



## XIII13 (6. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				olstyle am 06.08.2007 08:07 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 06.08.2007 01:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, hab ich mir gedacht und deswegen habe ich zuerst auch nicht den Link geschrieben. Aber es wäre vielleicht doch besser, wenn noch eine Mod den Tip in meinem vorigen Post entfernen würde, ich kann das nicht mehr.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				TheRealBlade am 06.08.2007 06:32 schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist jedoch aufgefallen das gelesene foren(beiträge) nicht mehr ausgegraut sind und ich mich seit dem immer verklicke weil ich nich weis ob schon was neues geschrieben wurde oder nicht



Ja, das hoffe ich dass das schnellstens wieder kommt. Gerade wenn man mehrmals am Tag vorbeischaut, weiß man so gar nicht mehr was man schon gelesen hat und was nicht.


----------



## xysvenxy (6. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				SebTh am 05.08.2007 01:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie du evtl schon festgestellt hast, arbeiten unsere Programmierer fast Tag und Nacht daran, Verbesserungswünsche umzusetzen.  pcgames.de wird ständig weiter entwickelt, verbessert, Fehler ausgemerzt etc. pp. Manches kommt früher, manches etwas später. Aber es kommt


Äh... LOL?
Fehler beseitigen?
Ich habe vor kurzem hier gepostet, daß die Site nach dem Relaunch sage und schreibe 2240 Validierungsfehler enthielt.
Blöderweise scheint man hier nicht direkt auf Postings verlinken zu können...

Nun, eine heutige Überprüfung fördert schon satte 2610 Fehler zu Tage. Das bedeutet, daß ihr in etwa alle 140 Zeichen einen Fehler im Quelltext habt (die Startseite umfasst aktuell etwa 360.000 Zeichen)

Übrigens würde ich, hätte ich bei der PCG etwas zu sagen, eure 'Programmierer' erstmal entlassen.
So werden nicht einmal <head></head und <body></body> Bereiche definiert. Das als xhtml 1.0 transitional auszuzeichnen ist, gelinde ausgedrückt, eine Frechheit.


----------



## Zubunapy (6. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Der SPOILER geht nicht mehr! 



Spoiler



Beweis


Ich blick hier nicht mehr durch. Erst funzt es nicht, jetzt schon. Das is hier wie Gothic


----------



## kingston (6. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich habs jetzt ein paar Tage ausprobiert und abgesehen mit dem Forumsproblem mit Opera auf das hoffentlich jemand eingeht, ist die Schrift viel zu klein. Mit Normalabstand vor meinem 19" mit 1280X1024 ist es wirklich anstrengend länger auf der Seite zu lesen. Und wenn man den Thread verfolgt haben viele andere dasselbe Problem. 
Also bitte überarbeiten, oder wollt ihr, liebe PC Games, das wir alle ein Augenproblem bekommen.


----------



## chaos777 (7. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

ich finde PC-Games ist irgendwie unübersichtlich geworden
es sind zuviele Schriften auf einmal auf der HP


----------



## xantoo (8. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

hi,

ich will hier auch mal kurz meinen senf ablassen. normalerweise schreib ich eigentlich kaum hier im forum ... ich nurtze die seite eigentlich größtenteils als news quelle für spiele.

leider muss ich sagen das der aktuelle newsticker noch wesentlich kleiner, unübersichtlicher und somit schlechter ist als der vorherige, welcher mir auch schon etwas aufgestoßen ist.

daddeln.de hatte früher auch einen besseren newsticker ... leider ham dies auch versaut finde ich.

im gegensatz dazu finde ich den auf pcgameshardware.de wesentlich besser! ... wieso bekommt ihr das design nich hier genauso hin?

ausserdem denke ich ihr (pcgames / verlag) macht genug kohle mit euren zeitschriften und mit werbung auf den hps ... da muss so mega werbung echt nicht sein! zudem ist sie noch verschoben ... jetzt gerade hier ... neben dem eingabefeld ... (firefox) ... echt schwach.

naja, vielleicht bessert ihr ja nach. ein newsticker sollte echt breiter sein. wenigstens doppelt so breit wie der jetzige.

gruß, xan

ps: da schau ich doch glatt ma nach ob gamestar n besseren hat! die pcgames zeitschrift haut mich eigentlich seit ner weile schon nich mehr weg ... vor allem was die dvd, ihre inhalte, und vor allem ihre präsentation betrifft (selbstgedrehte videos, dokus, fülle)


----------



## kingston (8. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Auch das die News ineinader verschachtelt sind ( wie Karteikarten) ist sehr unübersichtlich. Die zweite Zeile der News kann man schon fast nicht mehr entziffern weil die nächste schon drübersteht. Sehr vorteilhaft wenn der Name des Spiels in der zweiten Zeile steht. 
Wer denkt sich sowas aus?


----------



## DrHasenbein (8. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Kurz gesagt: das Redesign ist großer Mist. Die News schaue ich mir inzwischen bei der Konkurrenz an, weil man dort auf den ersten Blick informiert ist. Hier braucht man ja inzwischen 12 Augen und 3 Gehirne um all die Informationen verarbeiten zu können


----------



## xantoo (8. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				DrHasenbein am 08.08.2007 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz gesagt: das Redesign ist großer Mist. Die News schaue ich mir inzwischen bei der Konkurrenz an, weil man dort auf den ersten Blick informiert ist. Hier braucht man ja inzwischen 12 Augen und 3 Gehirne um all die Informationen verarbeiten zu können



genau das mein ich!


----------



## Loosa (8. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				xysvenxy am 03.08.2007 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 02.08.2007 23:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was haben die Werbepop-Ups mit Web 2.0 zu tun  
Ich dachte da geht es mehr um interaktiven Inhalt? Und Blog, Photoalbum, Rezensionen ... scheinen mit dem neuen Layout gut integriert.



			
				xysvenxy am 06.08.2007 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vor kurzem hier gepostet, daß die Site nach dem Relaunch sage und schreibe 2240 Validierungsfehler enthielt.


Du und viele andere auch. Ist vielleicht unfein, aber in der harten Welt heißt es eben oft "nicht schön, aber es funktioniert". Was kratzen den Normaluser die Formfehler. Solange es akzeptabel funktioniert kann man den Rest später immer noch ausbügeln


----------



## Ra-Tiel (8. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Loosa am 08.08.2007 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Du und viele andere auch. Ist vielleicht unfein, aber in der harten Welt heißt es eben oft "nicht schön, aber es funktioniert". Was kratzen den Normaluser die Formfehler. Solange es akzeptabel funktioniert kann man den Rest später immer noch ausbügeln


Unfein? Wen es kratzt?

Wenn durch diese "Formfehler" der Browser der sich am genauesten an Standards hält gezwungen wird in den "ich darf mal raten was der Webdesigner eigentlich gemeint hat" Modus zu schalten und die Seite nur noch zerhackstückt auf dem Bildschirm erscheint, kratzt das sehr wohl.



--------- Edit ---------
Und wer glaubt CSS wäre nicht "mächtig" genug um "gutes Design" zu betreiben, dem sei mal diese Seite empfohlen.


----------



## madvillain (9. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				DrHasenbein am 08.08.2007 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz gesagt: das Redesign ist großer Mist. Die News schaue ich mir inzwischen bei der Konkurrenz an, weil man dort auf den ersten Blick informiert ist. Hier braucht man ja inzwischen 12 Augen und 3 Gehirne um all die Informationen verarbeiten zu können



ganz deiner meinung - die seite ist komplett überladen! technisch sicher gut gelöst und programmiert, aber das design könnte von einem anfänger stammen!
zu viele verschiedene schriften und farben, zu viele bilder - es gibt 4 spalten, in denen die infos nochmal unterteilt werden. ich surfe wirklich viel, aber sowas wie die redesignte pcgames site hab ich selten gesehen! als beispiel für gutes design kann ich zb. computerbase.de nennen - ebenfalls viel information auf einer seite, aber übersichtlich & strukturiert aufbereitet; oder ihr nehmt euch ein beispiel an euren kollegen von pcgameshardware.de, dort findet man sich auch gleich zurecht! sry, aber da werd ich mir auch eine andere gaming- site suchen, schade!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				madvillain am 09.08.2007 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> als beispiel für gutes design kann ich zb. computerbase.de nennen - ebenfalls viel information auf einer seite, aber übersichtlich & strukturiert aufbereitet; oder ihr nehmt euch ein beispiel an euren kollegen von pcgameshardware.de, dort findet man sich auch gleich zurecht!


Gerade die angesprochene CB-Seite sagt mir auch sehr zu. Wirkt modern, aufgeräumt und ist sehr übersichtlich. Nur leider wird von den verantwortlichen Entwicklern, wenn ich es richtig verstehe, die Ansicht vertreten, dass bei einer Games-Seite so ein Design (wie PCGH oder DB) unangebracht wäre und da wohl mehr mit Bildern und starren Designs gearbeitet werden müsste. Vielleicht die Empfehlung einer Markforschung oder so.


----------



## HLP-Andy (9. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Keine Ahnung ob es schon erwähnt wurde, aber...

...die Kommentare zu Bildern bräuchten noch UBB-Code-Unterstützung, Smileys und Zeilenumbrüche.


----------



## Evil (9. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.08.2007 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade die angesprochene CB-Seite sagt mir auch sehr zu. Wirkt modern, aufgeräumt und ist sehr übersichtlich. Nur leider wird von den verantwortlichen Entwicklern, wenn ich es richtig verstehe, die Ansicht vertreten, dass bei einer Games-Seite so ein Design (wie PCGH oder DB) unangebracht wäre und da wohl mehr mit Bildern und starren Designs gearbeitet werden müsste. Vielleicht die Empfehlung einer Markforschung oder so.


Hey, auf Marktforschung bash0rn ist meine Aufgabe 

Ne, Spaß beiseite. Die CB-Seite sieht nicht nur gut aus, vor allem wird sie auch Richtig angezeigt... (in allen Browsern)


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (10. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Seite nun eher wie ein Block wirkt und nicht mehr die Spalten so extrem unterschiedlichen Längen haben. Das sieht schon deutlich aufgeräumter auf.
Wenn man jetzt noch die News besser zugänglich macht, vielleicht in die linke Spalte verschiebt, dann könnte das was bringen. Der Hauptgrund für einen täglichen Besuch der Seite, sind doch die News und die sollte man am Einfachsten finden und auch gut überblickbar sein.

MfG Tikki


----------



## SebastianThoeing (10. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Junge, Junge... Ihr habt aber nen komischen Geschmack...


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (10. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Moah jetzt ist dev.pcgames.de genauso scheiße. 
Jetzt muss ich wohl wieder auf PCGH gehen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (11. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Murphy-Sepp am 10.08.2007 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Moah jetzt ist dev.pcgames.de genauso scheiße.


Ich befürchte fast daran bin ich Schuld.


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (11. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				HLP-Andy am 11.08.2007 01:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Murphy-Sepp am 10.08.2007 22:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. *Mistgabeln und Fackeln raushol*
2. Tötet ihn!
3. Wie denn das?


----------



## Czorn5 (11. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

äußerst enttäuschend, absolut unübersichtlich, viel zu kleine Schrift und ich vermisse die Tipps,Tricks, Lösungen


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (11. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				SebTh am 10.08.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Junge, Junge... Ihr habt aber nen komischen Geschmack...


Immerhin haben sie welchen... 
Nein, nur Spaß. *g*


----------



## Teslatier (11. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Bin ich blöd (nein), oder warum kann ich mein mypcg-Profil nicht bearbeiten?  

Um auch gleich etwas konstruktive Kritik mit einzubringen: Ich würde den Text in der News-Spalte auf der Startseite nicht komplett fett schreiben, sondern nur das Spiel oder das wichtigste Schlagwort fett machen. So wie es jetzt ist liest sich das echt schwer und daher les ich gar keine News mehr. Könnte das zwar auch per Archiv machen, aber da ist mir die Schrift zu klein.


----------



## xysvenxy (13. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Mich würde ja mal interessieren was die, die das Layout 'verbrochen' haben dazu zu sagen haben.

Ist da jemand der sich traut?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Teslatier am 11.08.2007 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich blöd (nein), oder warum kann ich mein mypcg-Profil nicht bearbeiten?


Da funktioniert quasi gar nichts. Geh über PCGamesHardware rein, da kannst du Blogs schreiben und auch das Profil bearbeiten. Langsam wird es "etwas" nervig, wenn man permanent über andere Computec-Seiten reingehen muss, damit man den gewohnten Funktionsumfang nutzen kann. Ich warte nur darauf, dass auch PCGH entstellt wird. 

Sorry, aber nach anfänglicher Toleranz empfinde ich diese Vorgehensweise hier einfach nur noch als sehr schwache Leistung. Besonders wenn sogar andere sehr große Seiten wie Cons*leW*rs (nicht kommerziell), Gam*St*r, Pl*netD*, Gametrailers.com (da lief das neue Design perfekt nach einem Tag, samt Kommentarfunktion und Forenfunktionalitäten) und Co ein ReDesign innerhalb von 2 Tagen fehlerfrei durchziehen, hier aber nach über einer Woche noch immer vieles nicht richtig funktioniert. Schwach.   

GERADE wenn man mit dieser Seite auch noch ein Heft repräsentieren will.

Regards, eX!


----------



## AEV-Fan (13. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Also abgesehen, dass kaum eine Funktion richtig zu bedienen ist würde ich mir doch sehr wünschen, dass wenigstens das Format etwas lesefreundlicher gemacht wird. Ganz ehrlich, nach 5-10Min auf eurer Homepage kommts mir so vor als hätte ich nen Liter Wein intus  ...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (13. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.08.2007 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ... hier aber nach über einer Woche noch immer vieles nicht richtig funktioniert. Schwach.


Genau genommen seit zwei Wochen. Aber kein Wunder, man war ja die letzten zwei Wochen stark damit beschäftigt das Redesign für SFT zu fabrizieren. Da hat man natürlich für die Beta-Version von PCG keine Zeit mehr.  



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.08.2007 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte nur darauf, dass auch PCGH entstellt wird.


Das BEFÜRCHTE ich auch.  

SSA


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 13.08.2007 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 13.08.2007 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass die SFT ATM wohl das CompuTec-Mag mit der höchsten Auflage und befriedigenden Absatzmengen ist. Da kümmert man sich wohl lieber um das starke Pferd, und der lahme Gaul (PCG) wird mit Bolzen im Kopf auf der Strecke vergessen.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Joe_2000 (13. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Sehe ich das richtig, dass bisher alles beim alten geblieben ist? Weil das Forum ist nach wie vor grausam winzig. Schade, dass seinerzeit so wenige für die Umstellung auf Bulletin waren.   

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/1112/zwischenablage1ip6.jpg

Man könnte doch auch einfach die Werbung bildschirmfüllend gestalten und die Threads bzw. den Text in so ein 50 Pixel hohes Laufband packen. Na?


----------



## Teslatier (13. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.08.2007 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Geh über PCGamesHardware rein, da kannst du Blogs schreiben und auch das Profil bearbeiten.


Jo, das hab ich dann auch gemacht. Aber trotzdem danke.

Ich finde es übrigens auch echt nervig, dass das Layout noch nicht richtig fertiggestellt ist und manche Funktionen oder Links überhaupt nicht funktionieren. Und das nach zwei Wochen! MyPCG ist da so ein Beispiel. Ein anderes ist die Seite zur aktuellen PCGames. 1. fehlt da ein Punkt im Menü und 2. wenn ich auf der rechten Seite zum Inhalt gehen will, wird immer auf die aktuelle Seite verlinkt.

Andere Seiten kriegen das doch auch nach ein paar Tagen hin, dass alles läuft. Bin schon herb enttäuscht muss ich mal sagen. 


btw könnte ja ein CO den Thread mal sticky machen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (14. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Joe_2000 am 13.08.2007 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich das richtig, dass bisher alles beim alten geblieben ist? Weil das Forum ist nach wie vor grausam winzig. Schade, dass seinerzeit so wenige für die Umstellung auf Bulletin waren.


Nein, es ist nicht beim alten geblieben, das Forum ist kleiner geworden. Wäre es doch nur beim alten geblieben!


----------



## Harlekin (14. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 13.08.2007 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 13.08.2007 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das glaube ich nicht. Die PCGH hat sich mit ihrem Design bewusst von PCG abgesetzt. Nach dem Redesign von PCGH.de war ja ursprünglich sogar das Forum getrennt.
Von daher glaube ich nicht, dass sich PCGH.de in die Richtung von PCG.de bewegen wird. Vorallem nicht nach der Kritik hier.
An dem Umbau wurde ja kaum was gutes gelassen, bis auf die Tatsache, dass das Design im Großen und Ganzen besser aussieht. Mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (14. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 13.08.2007 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 13.08.2007 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hoffe nicht das die das machen .

ich erinnere mich noch gut an die letzte designänderung da haben auch alle gemault wie unübersichtlich das jetzt nicht alles ist , doch es war bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie jetzt.  

gut das es pcgh gibt.


----------



## MrGuitar (14. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Bonkic am 31.07.2007 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, dann schreibt mal, was ihr davon haltet.
> 
> @sternies:
> thread ausnahmsweise bitte nicht verschieben- danke.



Hi,
Mir fehlt auf der linken Seite vor Allem der "Spielefinder"!!!
Das Alphabet, durch das man früher zu allen Spielen surfen konnte.

Für mich war dies das wichtigste Feature überhaupt!

Viele Grüße
MrGuitar


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

mich nervt nun die unklare abtrennung zwischen sig und Text


----------



## HanFred (14. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				DawnHellscream am 14.08.2007 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> mich nervt nun die unklare abtrennung zwischen sig und Text


die ist eigentlich tiptop, solange das design so aussieht, wie es soll. tut es aber nicht immer und überall.
ich sehe da einen dunkelblauen strich, aber sobald ich z.b. "meine diskussionen" auswähle oder die suchfunktion benutze, werden die nicknames orange (sollte nicht so sein) und ich hab gar keine trennung mehr zwischen sig und text.

normal
seltsam
etc. 
und so weiter


----------



## Knabe (14. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Oo mir fällt grad über dem Fenster hier ne Suchleiste auf..Yahoo! suche..mit den Top-Suchbegriffen drunter   

Ist das jetzt neu oder ists mir nochnie aufgefallen


----------



## HanFred (14. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Knabe am 14.08.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Oo mir fällt grad über dem Fenster hier ne Suchleiste auf..Yahoo! suche..mit den Top-Suchbegriffen drunter
> 
> Ist das jetzt neu oder ists mir nochnie aufgefallen


ja, das nervt mich auch schon. jemand ne idee, wie man es wegkriegt? *g*


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (14. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				HanFred am 14.08.2007 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das nervt mich auch schon. jemand ne idee, wie man es wegkriegt? *g*


Ich hab des mit Adblock Plus verstümmelt aber man bekommt es wohl nicht ganz weg 
Wenn die hier wenigstens Frames benutzen würde dann könnte ich einen ganzen Frame wie zum Beispiel den Bereich rechts einfach Blocken und darauf hoffen, dass sich der Bereich in der Mitte verbreitert.
Ich frage mich auch warum der ganze Scheiß hier so lang dauert.
Das kann doch alles nicht so schwer sein (oder etwa doch?).


----------



## Hyperhorn (14. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Die haben es wirklich geschafft: Nach langer, langer Zeit surfe ich wieder über PCGH im Forum. PCG.de ist zu klein und fizzelig im Design, eine "graue Maus" und dabei nicht einmal wirklich edel oder schlicht (wie PCGH).
Der Auslöser für den endgültigen Wechsel war aber dann der ergebnislose, minutenlange Kampf beim Absenden des neuen Blog-Eintrages, was auf PCGH in Sekundenschnelle klappte.    Außerdem ist bei PCGH ja jetzt der Preisvergleich mit an Board.


----------



## marwin756 (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Insgesamt finde ich das neue Design    .
Aber was mich wirklich stört,ich lese hier im PCG Forum so gut wie keine News mehr .
Die alte,übersichtliche und benuzerfreundliche Leiste an der Seite wurde ja durch etwas neues "ersetzt" .


----------



## HLP-Andy (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Die Seite wird ja von Tag zu Tag schlechter!

Jetzt kann man nichtmal mehr mit einem Klick auf das Mausrad (mittlere Maustaste) die News im Firefox in einem Tab öffnen. Vor ein paar Tagen ging das noch perfekt und auch bei anderen Links und Listen auf der Seite funktioniert es, nur bei den News nicht mehr.


----------



## SaPass (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Was mich wundert:
Das Forum hat ein anderes Design, wenn ich auf "Meine Diskussionen" klicke. Da finde ich viel öfters die Farbe orange, und die Signaturen sind überhaupt nicht vom Text getrennt.
Was mir nicht passt:
Sehr breite Werbung am Bildschirmreit, dafür enges Forum allgemein.


----------



## HanFred (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				SaPass am 15.08.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich wundert:
> Das Forum hat ein anderes Design, wenn ich auf "Meine Diskussionen" klicke. Da finde ich viel öfters die Farbe orange, und die Signaturen sind überhaupt nicht vom Text getrennt.


ja, siehe mein vorletztes posting (mit bildern).


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				HLP-Andy am 15.08.2007 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Seite wird ja von Tag zu Tag schlechter!
> 
> Jetzt kann man nichtmal mehr mit einem Klick auf das Mausrad (mittlere Maustaste) die News im Firefox in einem Tab öffnen. Vor ein paar Tagen ging das noch perfekt und auch bei anderen Links und Listen auf der Seite funktioniert es, nur bei den News nicht mehr.




yep, das ist nun auch der erste punkt, der mich richtig nervt!  
alle optischen änderungen und neuaufteilungen nehme ich in kauf, alles nur eine sache der gewöhnung...fühl mich hier schon wieder wohl!

aber bitte ändert das wieder, ich möchte alle für mich interessanten news in tabs öffnen dürfen. sehe auch nicht den vorteil, wenn man es "verbietet".


Danke!


----------



## shimmyrot (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ja das ist wirklich blöd. Erst wurde die Newsliste entfernt, jetzt die Tabs ... Die "Arbeit" News zu lesen hat sich mindestens verdoppelt, Spass macht das keinen mehr.


----------



## SaPass (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				HanFred am 15.08.2007 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> SaPass am 15.08.2007 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich gesehen....
Was da noch komisch ist (bei dir ohne Bild), ist, wenn man dort einen Beitrag editieren will. Dann ist da gleich eine ganz andere Schirft.


----------



## ShiZon (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				SaPass am 15.08.2007 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 15.08.2007 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was mich tierisch nervt  , hab meinen Avatar gewechselt, auf PCG und PCA ist er zu sehen, nur auf der PCGH ist mein alter Ava zu sehen!   Was zum... ist den schief gelaufen bzw. was läuft schief?


----------



## crackajack (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				ShiZon am 15.08.2007 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hab meinen Avatar gewechselt, auf PCG und PCA ist er zu sehen, nur auf der PCGH ist mein alter Ava zu sehen!


Strg + F5


----------



## ShiZon (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				crackajack am 15.08.2007 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 15.08.2007 19:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank!  *freu*


----------



## gfmWarrior (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				HLP-Andy am 15.08.2007 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Seite wird ja von Tag zu Tag schlechter!
> 
> Jetzt kann man nichtmal mehr mit einem Klick auf das Mausrad (mittlere Maustaste) die News im Firefox in einem Tab öffnen. Vor ein paar Tagen ging das noch perfekt und auch bei anderen Links und Listen auf der Seite funktioniert es, nur bei den News nicht mehr.



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, und geht mir tierisch auf die nerven


----------



## Zockmock (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				HanFred am 14.08.2007 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Knabe am 14.08.2007 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moin, versuchs mal hiermit 
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/4364


----------



## DoktorX (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				NeoTrace1980 am 15.08.2007 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, versuchs mal hiermit
> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/4364






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Select element to hide" hab ich gar nich :/


----------



## Zockmock (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				DoktorX am 15.08.2007 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> NeoTrace1980 am 15.08.2007 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joar auch grade eben enteckt. Da kann man sich schön jede Internetseite so zurecht basteln wie man will. Aber Vorsicht, nach Auswahl eines Elements im POP-UP Fenster die VORSCHAU aktivieren. 
Es kann sonst passieren das man auf einmal nix mehr sieht


----------



## DoktorX (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

aber es geht ja irgendwie nicht. kann ma das einer schritt für schritt am besten mit bildern beschreiben?


----------



## Harlekin (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				DoktorX am 15.08.2007 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> aber es geht ja irgendwie nicht. kann ma das einer schritt für schritt am besten mit bildern beschreiben?


Na jetzt stellt euch net so an. Die Yahoo-Werbung fügt sich halbwegs ins Seiten-Design ein, und blinkt rein gar nicht. Lenkt also nicht ab.
Von daher darf se bei mir bleiben


----------



## DoktorX (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Harlekin am 15.08.2007 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 15.08.2007 20:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei mir isses jetzt plötzlich weg. also das blau und orange. und die schrift sieht man so kaum :>


----------



## SaPass (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				DoktorX am 15.08.2007 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Harlekin am 15.08.2007 20:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich habe gerade AdBolckPlus installiert. Und schon gefällt mir die Seite viel besser^^
Gegen die Yahoo Suchbar habe ich nix, die stört nicht und sticht nicht aus dem Seitendesign hervor.


----------



## DoktorX (15. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				SaPass am 15.08.2007 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 15.08.2007 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Yahoosuche passt auch farblich, solange der Yahoo banner weg ist (PCGH!). 
btw: so sieht "meine" Page aus 
http://www.picfront.org/picture/qKuU5nYY5d/img/Unbenannt.JPG


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (16. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

So schauts bei mir aus: http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/7806/screenshottx2.jpg


----------



## Rocksteady (16. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



> Thread


bei mir funzen die Tabs auch nicht mehr. wer is denn auf diese glorreiche idee gekommen?
ich habe hier nicht die dickste inetverbindung und nutze die tabs immer, damit die andere news im hintergrund geladen werden, während ich eine andere lese. auf das elende gewarte hab ich keinen bock


----------



## Chemenu (16. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Warum sieht das Forum anders aus wenn man über die Kommentarfunktion einsteigt?

Hier mal Vergleichsbilder:

Aufruf über Link "Forum":
http://i15.tinypic.com/4kby1px.jpg

Aufruf über Kommentarfunktion:
http://i15.tinypic.com/5yk15w4.jpg

Die orange und fett geschriebene "ThreadAbo" sieht irgendwie furchtabr aus...


----------



## crackajack (16. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Chemenu am 16.08.2007 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sieht das Forum anders aus wenn man über die Kommentarfunktion einsteigt?


Guck mal die url an. Einmal ....0901...., einmal ....forum....
Sollte eig. schon längst bekannt sein, aber schadet sicher nicht wenn der Murks öfters als einmal gemeldet wird. Vielleicht tut sich irgendwann mal was.


----------



## theoneandonlyMav (16. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

nun muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu angeben, weil es wirklich langsam nervt...  

Ließt eigtl. einer der Verbrecher (die ersteller der Seiten) die Thread? Schämen sollte ihr euch, für diese schlampige Arbeit...besser noch ausgepeitscht -_-

Ich möchte nicht nachsehn, seid wievielen Wochen es das neue Layout gibt und was hat sich seid dem getan?  

Die Seite verursacht Augenkrebs...zumindest bei keiner anderen Seite tun mir die Augen nach 20 Minuten weh.

Im übrigen, klick ich seid neuestem auf News, komm ich nicht zu der Seite, sondern auf Home...(z.B. News über die Siedler und 512MB Grafikspeicher und die ist seid 12:54Uhr online)...da fragt man sich wirklich was Ihr macht? Euch den ganzen Tag die Eier schaukeln?ist doch war  

Die anderen haben ja schon genug gesagt und will mich auch nicht wiederholen...nur hebt eure Hintern hoch und tut mal was...werdet dafür bezahlt...

Gruß

Mav


----------



## Chemenu (16. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				theoneandonlyMav am 16.08.2007 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Im übrigen, klick ich seid neuestem auf News, komm ich nicht zu der Seite, sondern auf Home...(z.B. News über die Siedler und 512MB Grafikspeicher und die ist seid 12:54Uhr online)...da fragt man sich wirklich was Ihr macht? Euch den ganzen Tag die Eier schaukeln?ist doch war
> 
> Die anderen haben ja schon genug gesagt und will mich auch nicht wiederholen...nur hebt eure Hintern hoch und tut mal was...werdet dafür bezahlt...
> 
> ...




Ehm... vielleicht mal wieder richtig aktualisieren und nicht die Seite aus dem Cache lesen... ich seh hier auch nen Haufen neuere News...


----------



## theoneandonlyMav (16. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Chemenu am 16.08.2007 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehm... vielleicht mal wieder richtig aktualisieren und nicht die Seite aus dem Cache lesen... ich seh hier auch nen Haufen neuere News...




Habs ja jetzt 3 mal am Tag versucht...um 1, 3 und eben und hatte den Rechner dazwischen ja aus und bin nicht der Einzige der das Problem hat  

Sind auch nur bestimmte News, nicht alle...oder Verschwörung?und egal ob IE und FF, bringt nix...


----------



## SaPass (16. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Chemenu am 16.08.2007 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> theoneandonlyMav am 16.08.2007 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shimmyrot (16. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				theoneandonlyMav am 16.08.2007 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> nun muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu angeben, weil es wirklich langsam nervt...
> 
> Ließt eigtl. einer der Verbrecher (die ersteller der Seiten) die Thread? Schämen sollte ihr euch, für diese schlampige Arbeit...besser noch ausgepeitscht -_-


Immer mit der Ruh     die Siedler News wurd inzwischen längst behoben und wie ich gesehen hab funktionieren jetzt auch die Tabs wieder.

Beleidigend musst du also nicht werden und ist imho insgesamt auch nicht angebracht


----------



## steven-91 (16. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich weiß nicht ob es schonmal auf den 34 Seiten scharfer Kritik drankam, aber ich finde diese Riesigen Werbeeinblendungen zwischen den Threads zum KO.... ! Selbst mit Adblock sind da riesige Weiße Blöcke!

Hallo? Noch mehr Seiten, an vernichtenden Kommentaren? Eure Majestät! ERHEBT EUCH, denn ein Königreich ohne Untertannen ist nunmal ziemlich zwecklos, langweilig, und die Werbeeinnahmen sind dann auch futsch.  


Die Werbebanner könnten beispielsweise auf die rechte Seite ------->


----------



## Jared (17. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier schon gesagt wurde - is auch egal, dann sag ich's eben nochmal:

*Das man aus der Newsübersicht heraus keinen Tabs mehr öffnen kann, ist ein Rückschitt ist Mittelalter des Internerts!*

Ich habe eigentlich nichts gegen JS, aber wenn es der Useability dermaßen im Weg steht, dann ist wirklich Schluss.

Auf jeden Fall solltet Ihr in eurer Web-Abteilung mal ein paar Leute mit Erfahrung einstellen oder die Agentur wechseln. Diese Seite hier strotzt vor Anfängerfehlern, die einem Webentwicklerteam mit halbwegs Erfahrung einfach nicht passieren _dürfen_!

Die nervigen Bilder aus der Newsübersicht habt ihr ja inzwischen wieder entfernt. Da habt ihr wohl selber bemerkt, dass dies Sche*** Dinge beim Lesen ständig den Fokus verrücken. Aber auch jetzt ist es noch nicht optimal, weil die Überschrift ständig hoch und runter springt, wenn ich ein Objekt mit der Maus berühre. da hüpft mir dann immer gerade das Element vor Augen weg, das ich lesen will. Solche Dinger sind Paradebeispiele für die goldene Himbeere der Webusability.

*Und das ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs!*

*Warum wurde Thread eigentlich nach G&dW verschoben?* So nach dem Motto "schreibt nur was ihr wollt, das interessiert uns eh nicht"? Oder damit ihn keiner mehr findet, der ihn da sucht wo er hingehört?

Ich hoffe ihr bekommt dafür die Quittung. Ich werde mit nach 6 Jahren PCG-Leserschaft jetzt jedenfalls ein Onlinemagazin suchen, das benutzbar ist und dem an der Community auch was liegt! (Vorschläge sind willkommen.)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Jared am 17.08.2007 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> *Warum wurde Thread eigentlich nach G&dW verschoben?* So nach dem Motto "schreibt nur was ihr wollt, das interessiert uns eh nicht"? Oder damit ihn keiner mehr findet, der ihn da sucht wo er hingehört?


Der Thread wurde im G&W-Forum erstellt und später verschoben. Da allerdings die Beiträge im Service-Bereich nicht in den Top100 angezeigt werden und der Thread im G&W besser von allen Usern gesehen wird, wurde er wieder zurückverschoben.


----------



## TheGameMC (17. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Chemenu am 16.08.2007 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sieht das Forum anders aus wenn man über die Kommentarfunktion einsteigt?
> 
> Hier mal Vergleichsbilder:
> 
> ...



stimmt. das nervt mich auch immer. außerdem kann ich bei schnellkommentar, wenn ich gleich unterm artikel dazu schreibe und nicht erst auf alle komm. lesen gehe, keine smiles auswählen. das forum find ich schon gelungen, wenn auch etwas klein. den newsticker finde ich zu klein und überhaupt gefiehl mir die startseite vorher vieel besser. die news waren einfach großer und besser angeordnet. da musste man nich erst auf die meldungen gehen um bilder zu sehen. das spart zeit. meldungen, die aussagekräftige bilder dabei haben, geben einem schneller überblick, was einen interessiert.


----------



## HLP-Andy (17. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich hab das Gefühl, es wird bald ein Update geben, welches das Forum verbreitert und die Schriftgröße erhöht. Vielleicht ändert sich ja auch etwas bei den News, das aufploppen wurde ja oft hier kritisiet. Ich kann mich natürlich auch komplett irren, wer meine Kommentare verfolgt weiß, dass mir das oft passiert. Oder?


PS: Zur Diskussion wo der Thread letztendlich hingehört: Man hätte im Feedback-Forum zumindest eine Weiterleitung einrichten können.


----------



## xysvenxy (17. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

jedenfalls wäre es nach wie vor nett, wenn sich mal wieder ein [RED] hier rein bemühte und Auskunft darüber gibt ob der Schrott hier jetzt wirklich so bleibt oder ob man Hoffnung haben kann, daß es sich wieder zum Besseren wendet.

Ich selbst komme im Moment nur noch wegen dieses Threads hier hin - der rest von pcgames.de ist seit dem Relaunch für mich gestorben - während ich früher gerne hier war und auch eigentlich gerne das Angebot wieder nutzen würde, wäre es wieder nutzbar.


----------



## sneaksnuf (17. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

schlecht, häßlich, unübersichtlich

nix für ungut, aber finde die neue seite echt mieserabel. zb bei downloads -> demos ist jetz nicht einfach der titel des games angeführt sondern ein ganzer satz wodurch man jede zeile aufmerksam lesen muß um zu wissen um welches spiel es sich handelt, früher brauchte man es nur überfliegen. das ist nervig, mühsam und da vergeht einem gleich die lust eine neue demo runterzuladen. ich hab keine lust jede zeile durchlesen zu müssen, da werd ich ja alt bei

die news waren früher schön übersichtlich angeführt, stachen sofort ins auge. jetzt habe ich garkeine news gesehn

meinetwegen ein neues design, aber laßt die seite von der darstellung und der gliederung bitte so wie vorher


warum muß man gute dinge immer verändern und damit verschlechtern? never touch a runnung system! unnötige aktion, find die seite sieht jetz echt aus wie die vielen unseriösen die im netz rumfliegen

setzen, 6 !!!


----------



## b00naqua (18. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Am Rechten Rand ist viel Platz ungenutzt, das nervt extrem - auch schon bei einer Auflösung von 1024x786. Wenn man kein Adblock Plus hat, dann wird dieser Bereich auch noch mit Werbung zugemüllt. Das mache ich aber schon lange nicht mehr mit, weil ich es hasse, wenn überall Werbung aufpoppt.

Die Spoiler-Funktion funktioniert nicht, manchmal ist es aber nützlich, Textabschnitte zu verdecken.
Zwischen Text und Signatur war immer ein Strich, jetzt denkt man, der Kommentar würde genau da weiter gehen.

Auf PC Games Hardware, Videogames Zone und Kids Zone ist die Signatur vom Text getrennt und die Spoiler-Funktion funktioniert. Außerdem ist da kein so fetter hässlicher Rand.
Wie gut, dass PCGH (bis auf die Rubrik "Service") das PCG-Forum mitbenutzt, so kann ich von PCGH aus fast alle PCG-Threads besuchen.
Wenn ich von Videogames Zone aus auf Meine Diskussionen der letzten 7 Tage gehe und ich auf einen PCG-Thread klicke, dann öffnet sich der in PCG; gibt es keine Möglichkeit, das in PCGH oder direkt in Videogames Zone zu öffnen?


Das neue Design hat viele Fehler, die korrigiert werden sollten.


----------



## tester2 (19. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Wenn jetzt noch die News in der News-Übersicht eine feste Höhe halten würden, wäre die Seite wieder einigermaßen benutzbar. Diese ständige Aufpoppen beim drüberfahren mit der Maus nervt.


----------



## Chemenu (20. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

In der animierten Link-Leiste ganz oben auf der Seite sind seit ein paar Tagen die Einträge für HL-Portal und TDU-Central doppelt vorhanden! Total unnötig...

Und das schlimme ist, dafür fehlen die Links zu PCGH und PlayVanilla!   


Es sollte nun wirklich nur ein paar Sekunden dauern um das wieder zu fixen.


----------



## HanFred (20. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				sneaksnuf am 17.08.2007 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> never touch a runnung system!


och nee, den blöden spruch kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören. vor allem ist er grundfalsch, wenn man ihn von einem professionellen standpunkt aus betrachtet. denn er bedeutet stillstand und nichts anderes.


----------



## ShiZon (20. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Hätte eventuell einen Verbesserungsvorschlag, könnte man das so einrichten, das man Links im Gästebuch verknüpfen könnte, bei Dimebag ist das ein bisschen schief gelaufen! Nur so eine Idee von mir!


----------



## Pulchi (20. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich hab mir das ganze jetzt mal durchgelesen. Aber hat sich eigentlich schon ein Redakteur  dazu geäussert?  
Wenn nicht  bitte tut dies!!!!!


MFG Pulchi


----------



## HanFred (20. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Pulchi am 20.08.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hat sich eigentlich schon ein Redakteur  dazu geäussert?


nein, nicht zufriedenstellend. hinhaltetaktikmässig schon, aber das ist so gut wie ein "nein" als antwort auf deine frage.


----------



## FossilZ (20. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Weiß nicht, ob schon geäußert wurde, aber die Forenbenachrichtigung funktioniert auch nur zufällig mal ...


----------



## xysvenxy (20. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Pulchi am 20.08.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir das ganze jetzt mal durchgelesen. Aber hat sich eigentlich schon ein Redakteur  dazu geäussert?
> Wenn nicht  bitte tut dies!!!!!
> 
> 
> MFG Pulchi


Ziemlich am Anfang mal - aber seitdem ist hängen im Schacht...
Sagte was von schrittweiser Behebung der Probleme. Allerdings nicht wie lang die Zeit zwischen dn einzelnen Schritten ist.

Ich seh es so: ich schau mir das noch ne Woche an, wenn bis da hin die Site immer noch so beschissen ist, werde ich pcgames.de ab dann einfach komplett meiden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Pulchi am 20.08.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir das ganze jetzt mal durchgelesen. Aber hat sich eigentlich schon ein Redakteur  dazu geäussert?
> Wenn nicht  bitte tut dies!!!!!





			
				SebTh am 10.08.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Junge, Junge... Ihr habt aber nen komischen Geschmack...



Ansonsten gab es vor drei Wochen eine "To-Do-Liste" von MPO:


> [...]kurze Zusammenfassung, was noch kommt:
> 
> - Kommentarsystem wird Mischung aus Alt und Neu. Generell bleibt die Optik wie bislang auch (quasi als Quick-Comment-Funktion), das ganze wird aber wieder im Forum abgebildet (als normaler Thread). BBCode wird natürlich auch eingebaut, das war nicht geplant, das der fehlt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gr00ve (20. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Hallo,

vorweg vielen Dank für Euer zahlreiches Feedback. Wie sich viele von Euch denken können, fehlt uns die Zeit auf jeden einzelnen Vorschlag einzugehen, weshalb wir alles sammeln und bündeln, um es dann umzusetzen (sofern es Sinn ergibt ). 
Wir arbeiten momentan an einigen Nachbesserungen zu pcgames.de. In dieser Woche wird es daher noch eine Fülle an Modifizierungen geben. 
Und auch das Forum wird in einigen Punkten verbessert. 

Mehr dazu in Kürze...

Grüße,
Gr00ve


----------



## Teslatier (20. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Gr00ve am 20.08.2007 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch das Forum wird in einigen Punkten verbessert.


Hoffentlich wird auch die Schriftart geändert.


----------



## b00naqua (20. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.08.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Forum wird etwas breiter (ca. 140 pixel), da die Werbefläche rechts auf normale Skyscraper-Größe verringert wird.


Das hoffe ich. *Vielleicht* wäre es aber besser, wenn das Forum bis zum Bildschirmrand geht und dafür zwischen den Posts kleine Werbebanner platziert werden. *Rechts neben dem Forum ist oben ein fetter Werbe-Platzhalter*, der aktuelle Banner ist aber normal breit, er nutzt nur den rechten Bereich des Platzhalters aus. *Dafür ist darunter keine Werbung.* Wenn neben dem Forum Werbung ist, warum nur oben? Wenn ihr überall am rechten Rand Werbung platzieren würdet, dann würdet ihr mehr verdienen.



> Schrift in Artikeln (Text und Headline) wird größer (12px).


Auf der Duracell-Site ist das besser gelöst. Da kann man oben wählen, ob man kleine, mittlere oder große Schrift haben will. Ich habe keine Schwierigkeiten beim Lesen von kleiner Schrift. *Ich bevorzuge kleine Schrift*, weil ich dann *weniger Scrollen* muss.



> Bugfixes etc kommen natürlich auch.


Funktioniert Spoiler dann endlich wieder?


----------



## KopernikusHal (21. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Hallo liebe PC-Gamer,

schon seit der letzten "Verbesserung" der Startseite bin ich teilweise nur noch 1-2 mal die Woche hier, weil ich es schon damals schrecklich fand. Nun hat es wieder etwas Neues gegeben und jetzt lösche ich PC Games aus meinen Favoriten, denn unübersichtlicher geht es nicht mehr. Außerdem muss ich nicht auf der Startseite fast ausschließlich von Ballerspielen zugetextet werden, was mich auch nach Jahren des Überlegens immer noch davon abhält, das Heft zu abonnieren. Die Einstellung, nur Infos zu Simulationen etc. zu filtern, sucht man vergebens. Schade eigentlich. Aber besser wird's wohl nicht mehr.

-Kopernikus


----------



## Kreon (21. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Wieso wird denn manchmal die Signatur vom Text getrennt und manchmal (meistens) schließt sie sich direkt am Text an?!?!


----------



## gfmWarrior (21. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

hm, ist mir grad aufgefallen. Seit dem neuen design, besuche ich die Seite seltener ^^ Nicht aus Absicht, sondern unterbewusst. 
Ist aber auch wirklich keine schöne sache ^^ 
Warum gibts eigentlich fehler, wenn ich über die comments reingehe, und wenn ich übers menü links ins forum gehe nicht ? ^^


----------



## Chemenu (23. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Beim Klick auf "Meine Diskussionen der letzten 7 Tage" offenbart sich ein Bild des Grauens... Augenkrebs Deluxe.    

http://i18.tinypic.com/4tggftz.jpg

Hoffe das wird bald behoben...
..
.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Chemenu am 23.08.2007 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Klick auf "Meine Diskussionen der letzten 7 Tage" offenbart sich ein Bild des Grauens... Augenkrebs Deluxe.
> 
> http://i18.tinypic.com/4tggftz.jpg


Das ist schon seit dem Launch des Redesings so...zumindest bei mir.


> Hoffe das wird bald behoben...


Alter Komiker! 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Chemenu (23. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.08.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 23.08.2007 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist mir bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen.
Wählt man die Seite über das Drop-Down Menü aus stimmt die Anzeige ja...



> > Hoffe das wird bald behoben...
> 
> 
> Alter Komiker!
> ...



Nen Versuch wars wert... ich geb die Hoffnung nicht so schnell auf.   
..
.


----------



## Joe_2000 (24. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Auch wenn die furchtbare Startseite schon öfters angesprochen wurde: Hat mal jemand von euch weiter nach unten gescrollt? Bin richtig erschrocken, was ich da alles so entdeckt habe: 
http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/1083/71681819js4.jpg
http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/3034/61097895zm7.jpg

Erhm...oh man! Da kann man sich doch keine Minute aufhalten. Das ist so unübersichtlich und benutzerfeindlich, dass man meinen könnte, es sei ein Anzeigefehler.    

Und: Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht über die News? Bin ich blind?


----------



## crackajack (24. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Joe_2000 am 24.08.2007 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mal jemand von euch weiter nach unten gescrollt? Bin richtig erschrocken, was ich da alles so entdeckt habe


Nunja, du bist sicher nicht der Einzige der da keine sinnvolle Struktur erkennen kann......


> Und: Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht über die News? Bin ich blind?


Sowas?
Im PCG-ticker -> Zum News-Archiv  
Hier wäre ich ja dafür die News der PCGames von der PCGH zu trennen, da das Verhältnis nicht so recht stimmt.

Edit wegen SSA:
Oder das.^^
Wirklich besser wie die Startseite ist das aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (24. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Joe_2000 am 24.08.2007 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Und: Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht über die News? Bin ich blind?


Äh, in der Navigationsleiste ganz oben unter dem Punkt "News"!? 

SSA


----------



## Joe_2000 (24. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 24.08.2007 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Joe_2000 am 24.08.2007 00:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mhh, den Punkt hatte ich bereits entdeckt, doch wie crackajack erwähnte, landet man da ja mehr oder minder wieder auf der Startseite bzw. muss unter dem "Layout" leiden.   Und das Newsarchiv...naja, zum Newslesen wohl auch absolut ungeeignet. Durch schnöde Textzeilen auf 10 Seiten verteilt zu scrollen, um die News der letzten Tage zu sehen, ist auch alles andere als komfortabel. Was ich mit Newsübersicht meinte war so etwas wie auf der alten Seite, also eine ansprechende (!) Übersicht der News der letzten Tage.


----------



## crackajack (24. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Joe_2000 am 24.08.2007 00:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mit Newsübersicht meinte war so etwas wie auf der alten Seite, also eine ansprechende (!) Übersicht der News der letzten Tage.


Ahso, du meinst die alte Ansicht mit den vier Spalten (inkl. einer für pcgh), wo der Name des Spiels so schön am Anfang der News stand und auch noch fett war? Jup, da bin ich auch stark dafür.


----------



## Joe_2000 (24. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				crackajack am 24.08.2007 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Joe_2000 am 24.08.2007 00:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeb, genau das!    Naja das scheint wohl nicht mehr zu dem neuen Auftritt zu passen. Wäre ja auch irgendwie zu übersichtlich.


----------



## Smoky9 (24. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

gibt es nicht ein pcgames.de firefox plugin was diese ganzen dummen kästen wegmacht die keinen menschen interessieren?

das wichtigste, die news sind in 5 cm breite eingequetscht während sich der ganze unnötige mist drumrum breitmacht.
unzumutbar das werbung wichtiger geworden ist wie die games selbst.

naja egal, ich such mir ein anderes pc mag das nicht so bekannt ist.
pcgames und gamestar kann man vergessen.


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (26. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Wann kommen eigentlich die versprochenen Änderungen?
Ich hab grad mal auf www.pcgames.de geschaut und des sah so schlimm aus wie immer.


----------



## checker1985m (26. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich hab hier jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen aber wie finde ich ein spezielles Spiel bzw. den Test dazu?

Das  was ich momentan gesehen habe ist doch bekloppt!

Ich habs bisher über "Test"/"Redaktion" versucht.

Dann kommt eine Liste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Liste kann ich dann nur nach Titel oder Datum sortieren, NICHT aber etwa nach dem Produktnamen.

Auf dem Bild kann man auch ganz gut sehen, dass die Sortierung nach Titel überhaupt KEINEN Sinn macht. 

Bei Swine steht im Produktnamen "S.W.I.N.E", sortiert wird aber nach Titel und dann steht dort "3D-Echtzeittaktik mit humorigem Szenario"

Ich habe Infos gesucht zu Company of Heroes und hätte mich so dusselig gesucht. Baut doch bitte wieder das Alphabet auf der linken Seite wieder ein, damit die Liste sofort auf einen Anfangsbuchstaben innerhalb der Spalte "Produkt" gefiltert wird.


----------



## shimmyrot (26. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				checker1985m am 26.08.2007 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab hier jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen aber wie finde ich ein spezielles Spiel bzw. den Test dazu?[...]


Einfach in die Yahoo Suchleiste eingeben, dann wird auf pcg gesucht und auch schön übersichtlich aufgeführt, das find ich wirklich gut.


----------



## halifax (27. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich finde die seite sieht insgesamt hübscher aus..schönheit ist jedoch nicht alles. mir kommt das neue design sehr überladen vor, besonders was die banner und anzeigen angeht. Die übersicht war vorher wesentlich besser, aber damit kann ich gerade so leben. Was mich allerdings am meisten stört: WO IST DIE GENRE-SORTIERUNG IM TESTBEREICH GEBLIEBEN??? 
   

grüße


----------



## xysvenxy (27. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Tschöö, pcgames.de...
Waren ein paar nette Jahre hier aber da sich partout keine Verbesserung einstellt habt ihr mich für's erste das letzte Mal gesehen.


----------



## XIII13 (27. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich komme mit der neuen Seite eigentlich ganz gut zurecht, nur die News nerven mich. Zum einen sind die irgendwie unübersichtlich (vielleicht muss ich mich einfach dran gewöhnen) und die Liste ist beim anzeigen von News nicht mehr da.
Und wenn ich bei der Community nach einem User suchen will, klappt das nie.


----------



## Stef1811 (27. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Tut mir leid, falls die Frage hier schon aufgetaucht sein sollte, ich hatte gerade nicht die Zeit und Lust alles zu lesen.

Also folgendes: Ich kann keine Bilder mehr sehen. Wenn ich beispielsweise ins Bilderforum gehe und jemand hat da ein Bild mit IMG-Tags verlinkt kann ich dieses nicht sehen. Avatare widerrum sind kein Problem, Smileys auch nicht. Nun also meine Frage: Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Als Browser nutze ich den Internet Explorer. 

Vielen Dank für die zu erwartende Hilfe.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (27. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Stef1811 am 27.08.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Browser nutze ich den Internet Explorer.


Genau das ist das Problem. Mit dem IE werden seit dem Redesign keine Bilder mehr angezeigt. Benutz Firefox und du wirst alle Bilder wieder sehen. 

SSA


----------



## Stef1811 (27. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 27.08.2007 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Stef1811 am 27.08.2007 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, danke für die Hilfe. Tolle Sache, da werde ich wohl über einen Forenwechsel nachdenken müssen.


----------



## El_Cativo (27. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 27.08.2007 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Stef1811 am 27.08.2007 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt ich bin mit dem redesign auch auf Firefox umgestiegen weils im IExplorer nicht mehr angezeigt wird


----------



## Sgod (27. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				El_Cativo am 27.08.2007 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt ich bin mit dem redesign auch auf Firefox umgestiegen weils im IExplorer nicht mehr angezeigt wird


Und bei Opera steht der neueste Beitrag immernoch oben, die Zeilen werden zentriert dargestellt und die Werbung befindet sich zwischen den Beiträgen...


----------



## El_Cativo (28. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Sgod am 27.08.2007 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 27.08.2007 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sollte dahinter etwa ein System stecken ??  :-o   
Unter I-Explorer und Opera gibts Probleme nur mit Firefox klappts richtig.......
Ein Schelm wer böses denkt


----------



## a1234567 (29. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

eine einzige katastrophe. man findet NICHTS mehr, die forensuche ist nicht mit einem klick erreichbar, die genresortierung ist GANZ weg...
wer das hier verbrochen hat, den hätte ich gefeuert.


----------



## Blubberkopf (29. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				a1234567 am 29.08.2007 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> eine einzige katastrophe. man findet NICHTS mehr, die forensuche ist nicht mit einem klick erreichbar, die genresortierung ist GANZ weg...
> wer das hier verbrochen hat, den hätte ich gefeuert.



Also nach einiger Eingewöhnung gefällt mir die Seite sehr gut. Wenn die Sache mit dem Flash-Player noch ausgebaut würde, wäre das gut.


----------



## GWaste (29. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Blubberkopf am 29.08.2007 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> a1234567 am 29.08.2007 00:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Forum is halt einfach zu schmal und schaut mit den leeren Kästen drumrum irgendwie, naja, "kraftlos" aus.


----------



## darkdestroyer (29. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				El_Cativo am 28.08.2007 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Sgod am 27.08.2007 23:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, immerhin ist die IE-Verehrung der vergangenheit weg, auch wenns ne tolle sache wäre, wenn man nicht ausschliesslich für einen browser coden würde.


----------



## crackajack (29. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Joe_2000 am 24.08.2007 01:12 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 24.08.2007 00:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hossa, die neue Newsseite ist ja um einiges besser.
pcg und pcgh getrennt   und die Spalte für den Artikel ist doch auch komplett neu??? fein...

Etwas mehr News auf einen Blick könnten es noch sein. Genau so viele wie beim Link unten,  "alle PCGames-News", aufrufbar sind. Ganz falsch wär eig. nicht die Ansicht gleich für die eig. Newsseite zu nehmen und unten dann eben das 1 2 ....xyz statt des dahin führenden Links.
Die pcgh-sektion sollte genausolang sein (also 30 News pro Seite) und ebenso einen Link für alle News haben. (bzw. eben direkt die Seitenwahl)
Zumindest die Newszahl sollten imho etwas erhöht werden.

Statt der Datumsspalte, ein Tagestrenner und statt Datum dann Uhrzeit wäre genauso wie auf der Startseite auch nicht verkehrt, wobei eig. nur ein Tagetrenner wichtig wäre. Die Uhrzeit ist fürs Archiv eh Wurst.

Außerdem würde ich die Bereiche optisch mit der Überschriftleiste (also dort wo PCGames(H)-News drinsteht) stärker trennen. Also von der Startseite das andere Blau für pcgh mit  dem Logo nehmen und das gleiche Design nur halt das nun typ. pcg-Blau und natürlich pcgames-Logo für den oberen (pcg-)Newsbereich.


----------



## Bora (31. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Feedback zum neuen Design.

Es ist schmerzhaft unübersichtlich.
Ich habe deutlich weniger Lust auf denneuen Seiten zu surfen.
Die Spalten (sind es 2? sind es 3?) teilen sich völlig wahllos Werbung, Listen oder Artikel. Auf einen Blick informiert, das war ich mit der alten Seite, jetzt soll ich mühsam und konzentriert in dem bunten Wirrwarr die Information erkennen.

Werbebanner, Hotlinks, Pop ups trallala.

5-


----------



## SaPass (31. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Bora am 31.08.2007 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Feedback zum neuen Design.
> 
> Es ist schmerzhaft unübersichtlich.
> Ich habe deutlich weniger Lust auf denneuen Seiten zu surfen.
> ...



Wirst dich wohl dran gewöhnen müssen.
Aber Werbung? Selber Schuld!

Benutz Firefox + AdBlock


----------



## SaKrifieD (31. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Bora am 31.08.2007 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Feedback zum neuen Design.
> 
> Es ist schmerzhaft unübersichtlich.
> Ich habe deutlich weniger Lust auf denneuen Seiten zu surfen.
> ...



Adblock hin oder her... ich besuche die Seite nur noch sehr selten. Vor dem Redesign war es mehrmals täglich. Ab und zu zwinge ich mich dann dazu 

Lasst euch bitte etwas einfallen...soviel Werbung geht nicht. Ich habe mal eben 5 Minuten zeitgehabt und die Startseite in Prozent berechnet...

40% Werbung
20% Background
18% Info
11% Navigation
11% Sonstiges (habe nicht jeden Fleck einzelnd berechnet)

unterm Strich....

Knapp 30 Prozent Informationen die ich brauche und 70 Prozent ablenkendes Zeug.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn das irgendwie anders ginge.
Und anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige dem das drumherum zu gehen anregt.

Gruß
SaK


----------



## SaPass (31. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				SaKrifieD am 31.08.2007 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bora am 31.08.2007 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mich interessiert hier nur das Forum, die Startseite lese ich seit dem Redesign auch nicht mehr. AdBlock verhindert aber glücklicherweise die ganze Werbung im Forum. Die Forenform finde ich auch doof, habe da aber auch keinen Verbesserungsvorschlag.
Es müsste egtl ein Re-Redesign her


----------



## crackajack (31. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				SaPass am 31.08.2007 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert hier nur das Forum, die Startseite lese ich seit dem Redesign auch nicht mehr.


Die Startseite ist mMn auch am ehesten verbesserungswürdig.
Könnte mir aber eig. egal sein, da die News nun ähnlich toll oder sogar übersichtlicher dargestellt werden wie die Aktuellen News von früher und ich nur da drüber die Neuigkeiten lese.


> Die Forenform finde ich auch doof, habe da aber auch keinen Verbesserungsvorschlag.
> Es müsste egtl ein Re-Redesign her


kommt sicher->
"Das Forum wird wieder breiter, Startseite und viele andere Sachen werden wieder auf mehr Usability getrimmt."
So lautet das aktuellste Statement dahingehend.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (31. August 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Meine Güte, ist dieser Thread groß geworden  Auch wenn er vollgestopft ist mit Kritik, doch das ist gut so. Wir - die Redaktion - sind auch noch nicht zu 100% zufrieden. Deswegen wird auch weiter umgebaut. Der letzte und m.E. auch gute Schritt war die News-Seite, wo PCG und PCGH nun getrennt sind. Insofern ich komplett richtig informiert bin, wurde bereits mit der Überarbeitung des Forums und der Startseite begonnen. Das wird wieder übersichtlicher.

Aber mal ehrlich. Am Anfang musste ich mich auch sehr an das neue Design gewöhnen. Mittlerweile finde ich es wesentlich einfacher als das vorherige. Vor allem die Suchfunktion ist völlig überarbeitet und bequemer zu bedienen. Auch das Menü links ist eindeutig auslesbar. Und die Newsansicht mit Links und Bildern im Text finde ich auch schöner, vor allem weil keine InText-Werbung mehr vorhanden ist und den Text zerreißt - wie im früheren Design.


----------



## Bora (1. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				SebTh am 31.08.2007 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Güte, ist dieser Thread groß geworden  Auch wenn er vollgestopft ist mit Kritik, doch das ist gut so. Wir - die Redaktion - sind auch noch nicht zu 100% zufrieden. Deswegen wird auch weiter umgebaut. Der letzte und m.E. auch gute Schritt war die News-Seite, wo PCG und PCGH nun getrennt sind. Insofern ich komplett richtig informiert bin, wurde bereits mit der Überarbeitung des Forums und der Startseite begonnen. Das wird wieder übersichtlicher.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich. Am Anfang musste ich mich auch sehr an das neue Design gewöhnen. Mittlerweile finde ich es wesentlich einfacher als das vorherige. Vor allem die Suchfunktion ist völlig überarbeitet und bequemer zu bedienen. Auch das Menü links ist eindeutig auslesbar. Und die Newsansicht mit Links und Bildern im Text finde ich auch schöner, vor allem weil keine InText-Werbung mehr vorhanden ist und den Text zerreißt - wie im früheren Design.



Du meinst also je länger ich draufstarre, desto besser wird das Design?
Cooles Feature.... muss ich meinem Webby auch mal vorschlagen, wo kann man das kaufen?

Scherz beiseite, du MUSST dich gewöhen - ich nicht^^
Ich schau dann in ein paar Wochen mal wieder vorbei ob sich was getan hat.


----------



## Razor666 (1. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



> 40% Werbung
> 20% Background
> 18% Info
> 11% Navigation
> 11% Sonstiges (habe nicht jeden Fleck einzelnd berechnet)



Stimmt, die Werbung nervt echt. Ich habe für die Site Flash deaktiviert. Und siehe da, wenn der Shit ausgeblendet wird, lädt alles schneller und sieht schön übersichtlich aus )))))))))


----------



## Joe_2000 (1. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				crackajack am 29.08.2007 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hossa, die neue Newsseite ist ja um einiges besser.
> pcg und pcgh getrennt   und die Spalte für den Artikel ist doch auch komplett neu??? fein...
> 
> Etwas mehr News auf einen Blick könnten es noch sein. Genau so viele wie beim Link unten,  "alle PCGames-News", aufrufbar sind. Ganz falsch wär eig. nicht die Ansicht gleich für die eig. Newsseite zu nehmen und unten dann eben das 1 2 ....xyz statt des dahin führenden Links.
> ...


Yeh, da hat sich echt was getan. Schon viel besser. Schaut mir nun jedoch zu sehr nach Archiv aus. Bissle grafisch aufpeppen wär schon okay.   Und wie crackajack schon sagte: Mehr Zeug auf eine Seite!!!   

Und bitte bitte endlich  die ganze Seite und vorallem das Forum breiter machen. Die rießige Fläche rechts macht mich langsam kirre.


----------



## SaPass (1. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				SebTh am 31.08.2007 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Güte, ist dieser Thread groß geworden  Auch wenn er vollgestopft ist mit Kritik, doch das ist gut so. Wir - die Redaktion - sind auch noch nicht zu 100% zufrieden. Deswegen wird auch weiter umgebaut. Der letzte und m.E. auch gute Schritt war die News-Seite, wo PCG und PCGH nun getrennt sind. Insofern ich komplett richtig informiert bin, wurde bereits mit der Überarbeitung des Forums und der Startseite begonnen. Das wird wieder übersichtlicher.



Das fasse ich mal als gute Nachricht auf   
Mir würde es ganz gut passen, wenn PCG + PCGH zusammen auf einer Seite wären. Aber nicht vermischte News, das lässt sich schlecht lesen.


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (1. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich würde mir nun auch eine Vorschau für die Signaturen wünschen.


----------



## Anbei (2. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Wann kann man das Forum eigentlich wieder vernünftig mit Opera nutzen?

Ist das so schwer richtig zu implementieren oder was auch immer dafür nötig ist?

Ehrlich, das kotzt mich langsam aber sicher an.


----------



## Flashlight (3. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

ich finde es hat sich nichts verbessert und ehrlich gesagt ist die Werbung so störend das ich nur noch alle 2 wochen mal ins forum schaue weil einfach alles viel zu klein ist.  Ich finds schade ne Seite so kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Anbei (4. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Anbei am 02.09.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann kann man das Forum eigentlich wieder vernünftig mit Opera nutzen?
> 
> Ist das so schwer richtig zu implementieren oder was auch immer dafür nötig ist?
> 
> Ehrlich, das kotzt mich langsam aber sicher an.


So jetzte wird es interessant, ich habe mir jetzt mal die neue Alpha Version 9.5 von Opera installiert und siehe da, das Forum passt jetzt wieder. Die neusten Beiträge stehen jetzt wieder unten. 

Es scheint ein Opera Problem zu sein, da es mit der Alpha funktioniert.

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit öffentlich.


----------



## Seniyad (8. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich finde das Layout der Seite unübersichtlich. 

Der Tagesticker ist auf der rechten Seite angeordnet, was sehr ungünstig ist. Denn eigentlich ist das der wichtigste Bestandteil einer Seite, sollte somit ganz links angeordnet werden. Das dient nicht nur der Übersicht, sondern auch der Lesbarkeit. Denn wenn man schon von rechts zu lesen beginnt, ist man es gewohnt, in der nächsten Zeile links weiterzulesen, aber da der Ticker ja in einer kleinen Spalte rechts untergebracht ist, liest man auch weiterhin rechts weiter. Das tut dem Auge förmlich weh.

Außerdem wirkt die Titelseite mit der Masse an (großen) Bildern überladen. Riesige Bilder stehen gänzlich im Kontrast zu den verhältnismäßig kleinen Überschriften dazu. So fragt man sich, wo der Artikel des einen Spiels aufhört und der des anderen Spiels anfängt. Informationen sind wichtig, aber sie sollten übersichtlich an den Mann gebracht werden. Zuviele Informationen bei zu geringem Platz verwirren den Leser nur.

Die Chart-Liste finde ich soweit gut, ich würde sie etwas weiter oben anbringen. Oben rechts wäre ein guter Platz dafür, so ist sie gleich im Blick, ohne scrollen zu müssen. Und da sie aber nicht oberste Priorität hat, auf der rechten Seite platziert.

Die Leiste für Suchbegriffe gefällt mir ebenfalls, so kann man schnell nach Stichwörtern suchen.


----------



## tavrosffm (8. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

wo ist eigentlich die gute alte datenbank zu finden?
oder gibt´s die nicht mehr 

ok sorry hab die spiele db irgendwie immer übersehen.  
aber die ist ja gar nicht mehr alphabetisch sortierbar


----------



## sp4cer (8. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

PCGAME.de != INFORMATIONEN.

WANN GIBT ES MAL ENDLICH WIEDER MEHR ALS NUR SCREENSHOTS. HEIR SIEHT MAN ÜBERHAUPT NICHT MEHR DURCH. UND WEN INTERSSIEREN DIE 5 NEUSTEN SCREENSHOTS VON EINEM SPIEL, BEI DEM MAN SCHON 500 GESEHEN HAT? FÜR SON DRECK BRAUCH MAN KEINE NEWS MACHEN. DA GEHEN DIE WICHTIGEN SACHEN TOTAL UNTER. ECHT HIER GEHT ALLES DEN BACH RUNTER.

PCGAMES.de = ÜBERLADENE SCREENSHOTSAMMLUNG


----------



## SaPass (9. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				sp4cer am 08.09.2007 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> PCGAME.de != INFORMATIONEN.
> 
> WANN GIBT ES MAL ENDLICH WIEDER MEHR ALS NUR SCREENSHOTS. HEIR SIEHT MAN ÜBERHAUPT NICHT MEHR DURCH. UND WEN INTERSSIEREN DIE 5 NEUSTEN SCREENSHOTS VON EINEM SPIEL, BEI DEM MAN SCHON 500 GESEHEN HAT? FÜR SON DRECK BRAUCH MAN KEINE NEWS MACHEN. DA GEHEN DIE WICHTIGEN SACHEN TOTAL UNTER. ECHT HIER GEHT ALLES DEN BACH RUNTER.
> 
> PCGAMES.de = ÜBERLADENE SCREENSHOTSAMMLUNG


Ach sieh mal einer an, Cpt Caps (ich weiß, der ist schon alt).
Mit so einem Schriftbild nimmt man sich doch selbst die Glaubwürdigkeit. Ich hätte zwar fast gesagt, dass es einer deiner ersten Posts ist, aber dein Profil sagt was anderes -.-


----------



## Lordnikon27 (9. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

nach einiger Zeit&Gewöhnung noch ein kurzes Statement von mir:
+ Es gibt wieder eine Abgrenzung zwischen Post und Signatur
+ kurzfristig war wieder die Postreihenfolge "richtigrum", alsoalt zuerst, mittlerweile ist aber wieder neu zuerst -> -
+ Ihr habt das Orange auf blaun wieder entfernt.

- immer noch rechts zu viel platz.
- Opera-nutzer scheinen euch nicht wirklich zu interessieren, die (geblockte) Werbung ist immer noch mitten zwischen 2 Posts, so dass da oft so ne ganze Seite einfach Abstand zwischen 2 Posts ist...
- diese Yahoosuchleiste finde ich unnötig&nervig
- Es scheint den Quickfinder nicht mehr zu geben, -> die Suche nach lesertests ist umständlich. (korrigiert mich wenn ich bloß zu blöd bin den Quickfinder zu finden    )

Das wars soweit


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (9. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 09.09.2007 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> nach einiger Zeit&Gewöhnung noch ein kurzes Statement von mir:
> + Es gibt wieder eine Abgrenzung zwischen Post und Signatur
> + kurzfristig war wieder die Postreihenfolge "richtigrum", alsoalt zuerst, mittlerweile ist aber wieder neu zuerst -> -
> + Ihr habt das Orange auf blaun wieder entfernt.
> ...



Also mit dem Quickfinder das is richtig den such ich auch wie blöde. Was ich im moment 
hasse ist das diese ganze Design- umstellung womöglich ganz viele Bugs eingeschleust hat. Erst bei Shadis profil das man da net mehr rein konnte und anscheinend auch bei meinen Autorenpunkten die schön im Sand verschwinden...okay das hat jezz nicht so viel mit dem Design zutun ...aber trotzdem.....Ansich muss man sich erst mal wieder an das neue Design  gewöhnen und die ganze Werbung hier verdauen. Naja und die Möglichkeit hier mal sein profil zu endern scheint es auchnicht  zu geben, da muss man dann schnell rüber nach PCGH. Es muss nochn bissl mehr hier gemacht werden ...aber sonst ganz okay...nicht der Knaller aber .....naja
LG
Miss Agentus


----------



## Teslatier (17. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Geändert hat sich jetzt nicht dolle was, oder?


----------



## Lordnikon27 (17. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Teslatier am 17.09.2007 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Geändert hat sich jetzt nicht dolle was, oder?



Es gibt ne Trennlinie zwischen Sig und Post und ne brandneue Werbung mit Ton&Video die man leider nicht mit dem Opera-internen Blocker blocken kann weil dann automatisch die "antwort" buttons etc. mitgeblockt werden


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (30. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Warum ist hier eig immer noch nen riesiger grauer Bereich am Rand?


----------



## crackajack (30. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Murphy-Sepp am 30.09.2007 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist hier eig immer noch nen riesiger grauer Bereich am Rand?


Wie meinen?
Das Forum ist halt über die ganze Länge gleich breit. Und oben ist halt etwas im Weg. 



Spoiler



die Werbung



Das Forum wird wie schon länger angekündigt verbreitert werden -wobei ich nicht weiß wann das sein wird- und bekommt damit auch wieder eine anständige Breite. Logischerweise wird das störende Dingens rechts dann etwas schmaler werden müssen. Wäre dann eig. wieder so wie früher.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (30. September 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Nur um es mal erwähnt zu haben, da es vielleicht noch nicht jedem aufgefallen ist: Die Spiele-Datenbank ist inzwischen wieder online. Zu erreichen ist sie links im Navigationsmenü unter dem Punkt *Spiele-DB*. 

SSA


----------



## TTB (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

oh gott was denn jetzt schon wieder passiert ? jetzt gibt es ja auf der startseite null überblick !


----------



## haep2 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Also ich find die jetzige Änderung wirklich total genial!
Ist jetzt viel übersichtlicher!
Oben links fängt man mit dem News Lesen an und irgendwo rechts unten gehts dann weiter!
Ich wollte schon immer auf der Seite hin und her springen, wenn ich mir die aktuellen News durchlesen möchte!

Und heute hab ich sogar zum ersten mal die Charts auf der Seite entdeckt!!!

Für alle die sie suchen:
Die sind so mittendrin, links und rechts von Werbung umgeben - eigentlich ganz leicht zu finden, man muss nur die Bildschirmlupe raussuchen, die Windows extra mitliefert!

Macht weiter so!!!


Man sehe sich nur die perfekte Übersichtlichkeit gegenüber der unaufgeräumten Gamestar.de Seite an:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crackajack (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				haep2 am 04.10.2007 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich find die jetzige Änderung wirklich total genial!
> .....
> Ich wollte schon immer auf der Seite hin und her springen, wenn ich mir die aktuellen News durchlesen möchte!


  
Die Filtermöglichkeiten für die verschiedenen Newsbereiche sind doch iene gute Idee, oder nicht? Und das die Suchleiste nun oben angebracht wurde und somit alles ein Stückchen nach oben wandern konnte auch- weniger Scrollen. Über den Rest kann man aber zugegeben weiterhin streiten.

Ich habe im internen Feedbackthread mal einen Vorschlag hinterlassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was würdest du von der Aufteilung und Anordnung halten?


----------



## Solon25 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				crackajack am 04.10.2007 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Was würdest du von der Aufteilung und Anordnung halten?


Auf den ersten Blick noch 'nen Tick übersichtlicher, aber auf dem zweiten fehlen oben dann Bilder zu den Top Meldungen.. Ich denke von daher sind die Top's rechts neben dem Ticker.. Evtl. könnte man die Tops nach oben über die Ticker verlegen.. müsste man als Bild sehen ob es so besser kommt


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				crackajack am 04.10.2007 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Filtermöglichkeiten für die verschiedenen Newsbereiche sind doch iene gute Idee, oder nicht? Und das die Suchleiste nun oben angebracht wurde und somit alles ein Stückchen nach oben wandern konnte auch- weniger Scrollen. Über den Rest kann man aber zugegeben weiterhin streiten.
> ......................................
> Was würdest du von der Aufteilung und Anordnung halten?



Die von dir angesprochenen neu implementierten Filtermöglichkeiten machen einen guten Eindruck und damit eigentlich den, jetzt noch vorhandenen Kasten "wietere aktuelle Meldungen" total sinnlos. Da hat haep2 schon mal Recht. Der kann also eingespart werden und dafür "Ticker" und "weitere News" einfach zusammen in einen dafür etwas größeren Kasten. Und darüber, wie Solon schon meint, die Top-Meldungen mit Bildern.  

Die Suchleiste ist endlich gut sichtbar oben angebracht. (aber ist ja in originale auch so)  

Der "danach wird gesucht"-Kasten ist mMn sinnfrei, weil mich eigentlich nicht interessiert was andere suchen, wenn ich etwas suche.

Über die zwischengeschnipselte, designzerstörende Werbung muß man wirklich nix weiter sagen .....
  

Hab mir jetzt erstmal die News-Archiv-Seite zur PCG-Startseite gemacht und wenn ich was anderes will hab ich links die Navileiste. Zwar fehlen die Vorschaubilder ein bißchen aber dafür bekomm ich keinen Augenkrebs mehr


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				haep2 am 04.10.2007 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich find die jetzige Änderung wirklich total genial!
> Ist jetzt viel übersichtlicher!
> Oben links fängt man mit dem News Lesen an und irgendwo rechts unten gehts dann weiter!
> Ich wollte schon immer auf der Seite hin und her springen, wenn ich mir die aktuellen News durchlesen möchte!
> ...



 
   

Aber gerade von dieser spartanischen Aufgeräumtheit wollte man sich doch durch 



Spoiler



(von blindem Aktionismus geprägter)


 Innovation absetzen...


----------



## crackajack (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Solon25 am 04.10.2007 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 04.10.2007 09:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das die Topmeldungen unter dem Ticker vielleicht etwas "falsch" positioniert sind, ist mir schon klar, aber wenn die beiden Bilder nebeneinander oben wären dann beißt sich das irgendwie mit der TV-Box. Und wenn der Ticker links und die Topmeldungen rechts, dann kann man den Ticker nur blöd verlängern (oder ein L daraus machen), was wieder dem "auf einen Blick alle News sehen" etwas widerspricht. *schulterzuck*

Mir ging es in erster Linie darum, dass die Werbung unten nicht in den Inhalt reingedrängt werden sollte und an der rechten Seite zusammen platziert ist- wenn man schon so viel grossflächig schalten muss, dann sollte es wenigstens nicht das Layout verhunzen.
Das man den Platz für die Topsuchbegriffe sinnvoller nutzen kann und die Logout-datumsbox imo deutlich schöner über die Menüleiste links hinsetzen sollte, ist zwar nicht sonderlich wichtig, aber imo sinnvoll.
Der Rest sollte gewisse Struktur erkennen lassen, eben nicht völlig unterschiedliche Größen und Zickzackkurs beim drüberlesen. Das Design sollte auch mehr Breite suggerieren und dazu sollten manche Module eben breiter gestaltet sein und nicht viele futzelig dünne Kästen extralang gemacht werden. Widerspricht ja der normalen Monitorform und ich nutze sicher nicht die Pivotfunktion um das Design anständig draufzubekommen....


----------



## darkdestroyer (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

gut zwei monate sind vergangen und das forum ist immer noch nichtmal annährend opera kompatibel.
große leistung, wirklich.


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				darkdestroyer am 05.10.2007 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> gut zwei monate sind vergangen und das forum ist immer noch nichtmal annährend opera kompatibel.
> große leistung, wirklich.


Und die für die Chat Stats gibts auch noch keinen Link.
Außer hier: http://ircserv.computec.de/onis/pcgames.html
Liebe verantwortlichen: Ihr habt wirklich versagt.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Murphy-Sepp am 06.10.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> darkdestroyer am 05.10.2007 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, da bin ich ja gleich zweimal drin obwohl ich bisher erst 3x oder so im Chat war 


Was ich eigentlich fragen wollte: Ist noch irgendwas bei den lesertests geplant? Ohne den Quickfinder (oder ist der bloß zu gut versteckt für mich?) ist es nicht so einfach lesertests von älteren Spielen zu finden. "Geordnet nach Anzahl" hilft einem da nicht viel und wenn man "geordnet nach Datum" macht sucht man sich ohne vorhergehende Recherche über das Erscheinungsdatum ja einen Wolf


----------



## mag0r (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

warum gibts jetzt auf der startseite 2mal die gleiche newsleiste nur einmal mit weniger news?

und pcgameshardware news sind jetzt sinnlos abgekürzt so des man ned weiß was es is bevor mans anklickt... sehr seltsam


----------



## Chemenu (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Liebe Admins,

die Startseite der PCGames wird so langsam unzumutbar.
Neben "Ticker", "Top-Meldungen" und "weiteren aktuellen Meldungen" gibt es noch eine Vielzahl von weiteren, sinnfreien, verstreut angeordneten Blöcken.
Eine Übersicht ist inzwischen nicht mal mehr ansatzweise vorhanden... 

Die Charts, sowie eine Auflistung der aktuellen Grafik-Vergleiche haben meiner Meinung nach auf einer Startseite nichts verloren.
Auch die Rubrik "15 Jahre PCGames" könnte eleganter und platzsparender platziert werden. 
Warum die Spiele Flatrate und die Download Charts jeweils doppelt aufgeführt werden müssen ist mir ebenfalls ein Rätsel. Beides ist in der linken Navigationsleiste gut aufgehoben, es gibt keinen Grund das ganze nochmal in voller Größe zwischen die News zu quetschen.

Die Startseite sollte eigentlich einen Überblick über die News verschaffen, wirkt inzwischen aber so dermaßen abschreckend, dass ich nur noch über die Foren-Übersicht einsteige und mir dort die News-Threads rauspicke.

Muss das denn alles mit Gewalt so verschandelt werden?
Ich hoffe man besinnt sich wieder auf ein zweckmäßiges Design der Startseite.
Manchmal ist weniger eben doch mehr. 

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## crackajack (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 07.10.2007 01:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich eigentlich fragen wollte: Ist noch irgendwas bei den lesertests geplant? Ohne den Quickfinder (oder ist der bloß zu gut versteckt für mich?) ist es nicht so einfach lesertests von älteren Spielen zu finden.


Du tippst den Titel in die suchleiste ganz oben. Klickst auf das hoffentlich gefundene Produkt, klickst dort dann auf Lesertests und wählst den Lesertest aus der dir gefällt.
Geht doch eig.?


----------



## Lordnikon27 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				crackajack am 08.10.2007 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 07.10.2007 01:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ui, clever    
Ich dachte bisher das das da oben nur zu Werbezwecken da ist, dann hat sich mein Post wohl erledigt   
Dankeschön, cu Lordnikon27


----------



## Joe_2000 (8. November 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Schade, dass bis dato nicht mehr viel passiert ist. Nach wie vor ist die Forumbreite einfach mies.


----------



## xdave78 (16. November 2007)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Also ich find das neue Design an sich echt total  
Die Seite ist total unübersichtlich, unstrukturiert und bunt. Das vorherige Design war OK aber so?
Wer das verbrochen hat sollte mal nochmal den Grundkurs im WebDesign besuchen und sich der Grundregeln annehmen. Alle Infos (teils sogar doppelt) auf die Startseite zusammenzuschieben macht nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

wie ist denn mittlerweile die stimmungslage?

habt ihr euch an das neue design gewöhnt?
gefällts euch oder nehmt ihr es nach wie vor nur zähneknirschend hin?
oder nutzen viele das pcgh- forum?


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Bonkic am 10.01.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist denn mittlerweile die stimmungslage?
> 
> habt ihr euch an das neue design gewöhnt?
> gefällts euch oder nehmt ihr es nach wie vor nur zähneknirschend hin?
> oder nutzen viele das pcgh- forum?


keine ahung wie das letzte design noch ausgesehen hat


----------



## crackajack (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Bonkic am 10.01.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist denn mittlerweile die stimmungslage?


Bezüglich des Designs ist es bei mir wohl sowas wie gelangweilte Gleichgültigkeit.


> habt ihr euch an das neue design gewöhnt?


Nö.


> gefällts euch oder nehmt ihr es nach wie vor nur zähneknirschend hin?


Ich habs versucht, aber irgendwann war es mir zu blöd..... ->


> oder nutzen viele das pcgh- forum?


windowsvistamagazin.de


----------



## Atropa (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Bonkic am 10.01.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> gefällts euch oder nehmt ihr es nach wie vor nur zähneknirschend hin?



Man gewöhnt sich sicherlich an alles, aber mit dem aktuellen Redesign kann ich mich nach wie vor nicht wirklich anfreunden. Was ich persönlich daran merke, dass sich hier meine tägliche Aufenthaltszeit deutlich reduziert hat.


----------



## Knabe (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Atropa am 10.01.2008 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 10.01.2008 10:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och, ich muss sagen ich hab mich schon drangewöhnt. Am Anfang wars halt blöd, aber jetzt siehts im Vergleich zum Alten halt moderner aus.
Nur ists immernoch so eng, bisschen breiter wär mir lieber.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Atropa am 10.01.2008 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich persönlich daran merke, dass sich hier meine tägliche Aufenthaltszeit deutlich reduziert hat.


Hat sich bei mir auch geändert und zwar deutlich. Schau nur noch ab und zu mal auf PCG.de in den Newsbereich. Mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## BlackDead (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich habe mich daran gewöhnt.
Aber das Forum soll endlich breiter werden.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				BlackDead am 10.01.2008 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich daran gewöhnt.
> Aber das Forum soll endlich breiter werden.




Ich auch daher passt alles. Ausser halt die Größe des Forums. Glaub das wird auch den meisten anderen stören. An die Werbung gewöhnt man sich. Ist ja nicht die einzige Seite die das macht.... 

Grüße


----------



## Bonkic (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.01.2008 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 10.01.2008 10:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das ist bspw bei mir genauso; den newsbereich und auch die startseite hab ich seit dem start des "redesigns" eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr genutzt. 

an die farbgebung hab ich mich weitestgehend gewöhnt, auch wenn mir pcgh da weitaus besser gefällt.

ein graus ist mir immer noch die limitierung der forumsbreite auf ca. 1/4 des bildschirms. 
zumal ich mir immer noch die frage nach dem "warum" stelle.

es kann ja wohl kein grosses problem darstellen, das wieder rückgängig zu machen (sage ich als laie).


----------



## HanFred (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Bonkic am 10.01.2008 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist bspw bei mir genauso; den newsbereich und auch die startseite hab ich seit dem start des "redesigns" eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr genutzt.


hab ich auch früher kaum genutzt, stört mich also nicht.



> ein graus ist mir immer noch die limitierung der forumsbreite auf ca. 1/4 des bildschirms.
> zumal ich mir immer noch die frage nach dem "warum" stelle.
> 
> es kann ja wohl kein grosses problem darstellen, das wieder rückgängig zu machen (sage ich als laie).


ja, das stört mich auch immer noch am meisten (neben der suchfunktion  ).


----------



## crackajack (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Bonkic am 10.01.2008 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist bspw bei mir genauso; den newsbereich und auch die startseite hab ich seit dem start des "redesigns" eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr genutzt.


Die Startseite war imo immer schon grausig, lediglich die bildbefreite Newsübersicht finde ich ganz gut. Aber früher habe ich da auch öfter drübergeguckt.


> die limitierung der forumsbreite auf ca. 1/4 des bildschirms.
> zumal ich mir immer noch die frage nach dem "warum" stelle.


Ich frage mich vor allem warum es trotz praktisch sofortiger Ankündigung das es geändert wird und trotz angefangener Programmierung immer noch nicht ganz fertig wird.

5(!) Monate danach.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Das Design find ich furchtbar wie am ersten Tag, besonders die Farben. Die Breite des Forums tut da sicher auch ihr Übriges dazu. Was mich aber viel mehr nervt, sind die nichtvorhandenen/fehlerhaften Features. Was ist mit dem Heft-Archiv? Burchten hat schon vor Monaten gesagt, dass das wiederkommen würde. Der Lesertestbereich ist nach wie vor eine einzige Baustelle, Quickpoll-Threads haben keinen Link zum eigentlichen Poll, die Startseite ist aufdringlich und unübersichtlich, ergo nicht zu gebrauchen, ... 

Am meisten enttäuscht mich aber, dass es seit Monaten kein Lebenszeichen der Verantwortlichen gab, weder in Form von Worten noch Taten. Sehr arm. 

edit: Ich surfe seit dem Redesign zu 90% über PCGH. Wie Nali schau ich nur ab und zu mal in die News. 

SSA


----------



## Michael-Miggi (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Bonkic am 10.01.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist denn mittlerweile die stimmungslage?
> 
> habt ihr euch an das neue design gewöhnt?
> gefällts euch oder nehmt ihr es nach wie vor nur zähneknirschend hin?
> oder nutzen viele das pcgh- forum?




Was für eine Frage für eine Deutsche Website... Schon mal nen Deutschen gesehen der nicht irgendwann alles hinnimmt? 

 

kleins späßle

Grüße


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				crackajack am 10.01.2008 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich vor allem warum es trotz praktisch sofortiger Ankündigung das es geändert wird und trotz angefangener Programmierung immer noch nicht ganz fertig wird.
> 
> 5(!) Monate danach.


Traurig, aber erst einmal steht ein Relaunch / Überarbeitung der PC Action-Webseite an, die angeblich dank Viral-Marketing tolle Zugriffszahlen hat:


> Die knapp 15 Millionen Seitenaufrufe verdankt pcaction.de einer erfolgreichen Viral-Marketing-Kampagne der Online-Redaktion zu exklusiven Inhalten über das Fußballspiel Pro Evolution Soccer 2008[...]
> Petra Fröhlich, Chefredakteurin von PC Action und PC Games verrät: "Anfang 2008 geht pcaction.de mit einem komplett neuen Auftritt inklusive innovativer Community-Angebote an den Start."






			
				SoSchautsAus am 10.01.2008 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Design find ich furchtbar wie am ersten Tag, besonders die Farben. [...]


 Ja, da muss noch einiges gemacht werden. Aber zur Not kann man sich ja auch selbst helfen und die Seite einfach ein wenig übersichtlicher machen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HanFred (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				crackajack am 10.01.2008 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich vor allem warum es trotz praktisch sofortiger Ankündigung das es geändert wird und trotz angefangener Programmierung immer noch nicht ganz fertig wird.
> 
> 5(!) Monate danach.


das frage ich mich auch.


----------



## N-Traxx (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Gnadenlos überladen und unübersichtlich


----------



## Harlekin (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich nutze, seit es die Trennung der Foren gibt, die PCGH-Seite zum Einstieg ins Forum.
Vondaher hat mich das Redsign von PCG nicht wirklich gestört. Gefällt mir aber trotzdem nicht, um mich mal dem Mob anzuschließen.


----------



## Peter23 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Die Spalten sind nicht breit genug und die Schrift ist zu klein.
Da das fast jeder bemängelt, wundert es mich, dass das nicht schnell geändert wurde.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Bonkic am 10.01.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist denn mittlerweile die stimmungslage?
> 
> habt ihr euch an das neue design gewöhnt?
> gefällts euch oder nehmt ihr es nach wie vor nur zähneknirschend hin?
> oder nutzen viele das pcgh- forum?



Sorry aber daran kann man sich nicht gewöhnen.

Nach wie vor stört mich am meisten:
die umständliche Kommentarfunktion der Artikel und Bilder, 
die Platzverschwendung im Forum, da große TFT´s gerademal zu 1/4 ausgenutzt werden, 
die Überladung der Startseite, usw.usf....

Die Navigation ist umständlich. Die Seite unübersichtlich. Ich greife daher entweder über einen favorisierten Direktlink oder die PCGH-Seiten auf PCG zu.....


----------



## Mothman (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Zuviel Platz für Werbung und zuwenig Platz für den Content seit dem Redesign. Aber das ist ja mit dem Magazin genauso geworden. Klar Werbung muss sein, aber soviel gleich?! 
Aber ich pers. benutze eh nur die Startseite und das Forum, also komm ich schon zurecht.
Insgesamt kann man sagen, dass ich mich dran gewöhnt habe, das alte Design aber immer noch besser fand.


----------



## Damaskus (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

bissl schmal das ganze oder?   
http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pcgamesuy0.jpg


----------



## Teslatier (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Find das Design immer noch schrecklich. Ist mir einfach zu kindisch irgendwie. Zudem die alt bekannten Baustellen wie zu schmales Forum und zu kleine Schrift. Höchstens die News schau ich mir da noch an. Ins Forum geh ich nur über PCGH.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Teslatier am 10.01.2008 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Find das Design immer noch schrecklich. Ist mir einfach zu kindisch irgendwie. Zudem die alt bekannten Baustellen wie zu schmales Forum und zu kleine Schrift. Höchstens die News schau ich mir da noch an. Ins Forum geh ich nur über PCGH.


ebenfalls , ich gehe seit der umstellung nur noch über PCGH rein .


----------



## muertel (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 10.01.2008 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 10.01.2008 21:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*handheb*


ich geh auf die pcgames-seite, lese die news und geh dann auf pcgh...von dort aus auch ins forum... finde das viel übersichtlicher und die farben, schriftgröße, einfach alles


----------



## Succer (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Die News lese ich grundsätzlich nur über den Google-Reader. Für das Forum nutze ich pcgames... die macht der Gewohnheit.n Und man gewöhnt sich ja an alles...


----------



## Sgod (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Atropa am 10.01.2008 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich persönlich daran merke, dass sich hier meine tägliche Aufenthaltszeit deutlich reduziert hat.


Scheint vielen so zu gehen, jedenfalls ist im Forum seit dem Redesign merklich weniger los...


----------



## Harlekin (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				Sgod am 10.01.2008 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 10.01.2008 10:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also in der Kidszone sind die Aktivitäten in den letzten Monaten noch weitaus merklicher na unten gegangen :>


----------



## bumi (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich für meinen Teil konnte mich zwischenzeitlich doch recht gut an das neue Design gewöhnen. Doof finde ich, dass die direkte Weiterleitung zum O-Mail via Avatar (User-Profil) nicht funktioniert, und dass man bei den Smileys noch immer scrollen muss. Ansonsten sind die Bereiche in welchen ich mich rumtreibe soweit in Ordnung (die News sehe ich mir noch immer nicht an, ich find die Aufmachung und Gliederung schlicht katastrophal).


----------



## balrog (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				bumi am 10.01.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich für meinen Teil konnte mich zwischenzeitlich doch recht gut an das neue Design gewöhnen. Doof finde ich, dass die direkte Weiterleitung zum O-Mail via Avatar (User-Profil) nicht funktioniert, und dass man bei den Smileys noch immer scrollen muss. Ansonsten sind die Bereiche in welchen ich mich rumtreibe soweit in Ordnung (die News sehe ich mir noch immer nicht an, ich find die Aufmachung und Gliederung schlicht katastrophal).


Ich gehe seit der Umstellung auch nur noch über die PCGamesHardware Seite ins Forum. Das PCG Forum ist einfach zu schmal...


----------



## Goddess (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich habe mich auch an das neue Design angepasst. Besser würde mir aber ein Design gefallen, wie es zum Beispiel das Vista Magazin zu bieten hat. Vor allem umfangreichere Themen wie [Sammelthread] Star Trek: Online lesen sich dort sehr viel angenehmer. Da ich mich aber ziemlich häufig im News-Forum Bereich aufhalte, kommt diese alternative für mich nicht so sehr in Frage. Auch möchte ich mich nicht in alle Seiten einloggen müssen, um im Forum zu schreiben. Es ist auf jeden Fall noch Raum für Verbesserungen auf pcgames.de vorhanden.


----------



## apocalypt0 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Naja   , Mir gefiels vorher Besser. Und auch die Größe der Spalten ist ... naja zu klein. Alles in allem nicht so gut


----------



## DoktorX (12. Januar 2008)

*pcgameshardware.de Redesign- Meinung von DoktorX*

Ich finds doof, dass die Seite sich nicht mehr der Auflösung anpasst.  Soll wohl einige Probleme bereitet haben. Lieber mal versuchen das Problem zu lösen anstatt Zeit für "News" wie solche aufzubringen. Oder die ständigen Crysis-News.  
Ich kann übrigens auf die "neuen, schöneren" News verzichten.


----------



## noxious (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*

Ich gehe nur noch über PCGH ins Forum. Bei PCG stört mich die schmale Aufmachung und die kleine Schrift.

Die PCG-News sind meiner Meinung nach viel zu unübersichtlich.

Bei PCGH und auch Vista sieht es mit dem Forum und den News sehr viel besser aus.
Das Design bei diesen beiden ist ja sogut wie identisch, außer die "spaceigeren" Button und Balken, bei Vista.
Sogar die neue Aufmachung der News ist identisch.


----------



## apocalypt0 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgameshardware.de Redesign- Meinung von DoktorX*



			
				DoktorX am 12.01.2008 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds doof, dass die Seite sich nicht mehr der Auflösung anpasst.  Soll wohl einige Probleme bereitet haben.


Genau das Meinte ich


----------



## marwin756 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: pcgames.de Redesign- Meinungen der Nutzer*



			
				noxious am 12.01.2008 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe nur noch über PCGH ins Forum. Bei PCG stört mich die schmale Aufmachung und die kleine Schrift.



Ebenso.


----------

